# Target Memes



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

Post your homemade target memes in here.

I will get this thread started!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

is such a thing even possible...yes, yes it is!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh did tms want hours or something?


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

scumbag steve!!!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

disregard!!!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

expect more pay less


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

crash and burn


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

hipster etl


----------



## doggygirl10 (Feb 8, 2012)

haha! very hilarious!


----------



## dek067 (Feb 8, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> crash and burn



lmao.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

Great Team Hero


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

conspiracy


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

was corporate trolling?


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

mixed signals...pretty standard at spot


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 8, 2012)

Good stuff.
Think I liked the first one the best.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 8, 2012)

I Like the cat one.


----------



## DotWarner (Feb 8, 2012)

The cat one was good, but I also liked the Dos Equis man one.


----------



## dek067 (Feb 8, 2012)

wow you guys have serious sarcastic talent... i love it


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

dek067 said:


> wow you guys have serious sarcastic talent... i love it



well so far, I've made all of the ones posted.  I was hoping some people on here would be inspired to make and post their own!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 8, 2012)

'nother one


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 8, 2012)

Philosoraptor FTW!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 8, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> crash and burn



I cried lol.


----------



## Serri330 (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol, I think some don't know how these memes actually work. 

Myself and one of my coworkers actually made up our own Target meme.


View attachment weq9j.jpg


----------



## GlobalTargetTM (Feb 9, 2012)

I logged in for the first time in a very long time after someone told me about these. Bravo.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

I like the checklanes one...awesome!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

pawn stars


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

confuscius


----------



## frugm (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's one I made along time ago, when I was a lowly electronics Tm
http://cheezburger.com/frugm/lolz/View/3710513152


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

Repped!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 9, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> pawn stars



I'm stealing this one.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

repped for stealing my meme!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

another final warning one


----------



## filmer88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's one from mr. Dodson
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/36012w/


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

fresh fun friendly


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

rainchecks lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> rainchecks lol



And now it takes a 90% to be green.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

goodluck with getting green on that!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

philosoraptor y u so smart!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

the expendables....LOL


----------



## filmer88 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here we come Canada
View attachment f1b9dbaf-cb7c-4821-955b-ebe3a6f26c67.jpg


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment Sec58.jpg
Some OC up in here!
Comic strips I did a few years ago when I was a TPS.  I sent all 68 to RED magazine when they were asking about Target comics.  For some reason they didn't use them.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment Sec37.jpg
Another.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

can't believe they passed that one up!


----------



## walruses (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow this has got to be my favorite thread.  invictus is the best.  I have to say I think Keanu and Exhibit are my favorites, especially the lead while you lead. lololol


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment 14343925.jpg
Amidoinitrite?


----------



## Ludwig3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr Laytex said:


> View attachment 146
> Amidoinitrite?



Yes!!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

i don't get it?  is it a softlines joke?


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

suprise visits


----------



## frugm (Feb 9, 2012)

Dr Laytex said:


> View attachment 146
> Amidoinitrite?



This made me lol.


----------



## lololo (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

^^^^^^ repped!


----------



## Ludwig3 (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment TheBoss.jpg

Props to any rockers who "get" this!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 9, 2012)

bruce the boss!


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow I thought I was the only person who thinks like this ... Gotta have something to keep me entertained while pushing them carts... post my ideas in a little lmao.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 9, 2012)

View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Formina Sage (Feb 10, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> another final warning one



hahaha nice


----------



## frugm (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## frugm (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment Capture1.JPG


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 10, 2012)

Is too damn high?


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 10, 2012)

hey team who can get that?


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 10, 2012)

chat sesh!


----------



## frugm (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment 2.JPG


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 10, 2012)

^^^ nice..."hey team, i'm with a guest right now!!!"


----------



## walruses (Feb 10, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> hey team who can get that?




Our Sr. Hardlines TL DOES THIS ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## frugm (Feb 10, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> chat sesh!



lol nice.

I've never been to a chat session.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 10, 2012)

cihyfs?


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 10, 2012)

frugm said:


> lol nice.
> 
> I've never been to a chat session.



I have - it's the ETL-HR and STL trying to get you to say some stuff like, "Gosh my boss has been the best lately" or "Boy do I appreciate working here." They have a form they fill out, want to hear a couple of good things and omg a couple of bad things. Nothing bad enough that they have to actually DO anything about it, just enough that you feel like you actually had a chance to say what you thought and have hope for the future. You'll feel like they are going to listen and work on improving the workplace. Not really - they are just going to post a list on the bulletin board of the topics that were covered (carefully edited) and it will be ignored until next month when they will have another chat session. Meaningless really - unless they bring snacks. You will be on the bad list if you really pitch a ***** about the truth of what its like to deal with your idiot TL on a daily basis.

I am happy I haven't been invited to a chat session in years.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment meme 1.jpg


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment meme 2.jpg

Review time!


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 10, 2012)

nice target annie both of those are great.

I was trying to think of ideas to use with that template but couldn't.  Lol and repped!


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment meme 3.jpg

couldn't resist


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment meme 4.jpg

AE2012 gotcha plan


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 10, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> View attachment 162
> 
> couldn't resist


I just stole this and sent it to seven people.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 10, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> View attachment 162
> 
> couldn't resist



brilliant


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 11, 2012)

Dr Laytex said:


> View attachment 150



I've actually had that happen on one then more occasion lol.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> View attachment 156



Who isn't guilty of that one?


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> I have - it's the ETL-HR and STL trying to get you to say some stuff like, "Gosh my boss has been the best lately" or "Boy do I appreciate working here." They have a form they fill out, want to hear a couple of good things and omg a couple of bad things. Nothing bad enough that they have to actually DO anything about it, just enough that you feel like you actually had a chance to say what you thought and have hope for the future. You'll feel like they are going to listen and work on improving the workplace. Not really - they are just going to post a list on the bulletin board of the topics that were covered (carefully edited) and it will be ignored until next month when they will have another chat session. Meaningless really - unless they bring snacks. You will be on the bad list if you really pitch a ***** about the truth of what its like to deal with your idiot TL on a daily basis.
> 
> I am happy I haven't been invited to a chat session in years.



Lol well in this case I would be their Idiot TL  But I never went as an electronics tm either.


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> Lol well in this case I would be their Idiot TL  But I never went as an electronics tm either.



I doubt you are an idiot team leader - I have a specific TL in mind from my store.


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment Captured.JPG


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> View attachment 164



awesome ! repped and liked!


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> I doubt you are an idiot team leader - I have a specific TL in mind from my store.


Yeah I know, I was just teasing. 

But trust me when we have our TL meetings when asked who my bottom performer is 99% of the time, if not 100% i want to point at 3 or 4 of the TL's across the table and just be like "It's you, please tell me how do you still have a job while being so lazy?"

The different standards of expected work from the team leads in my building is just unbelievable.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> View attachment 164


I have only one thing to say about that one - Dream On!


----------



## Zone (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment 14441823.jpg

Anyone else's store do this?


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment 166


----------



## Target Annie (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> The different standards of expected work from the team leads in my building is just unbelievable.



This^
This is so true!


----------



## CartStryke (Feb 11, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> View attachment 160



So true. As a CA at what I think is a ULV , I'm expected to help with reshop a lot. Which is fine as I can normally help knock out at least some of it. At least on the weekdays. The other night was fun though. We routinely have two people on the sales floor between hard between hardlines and softlines. It wasn't the first time either, but they wanted me to zone half of hardlines, along with reshop, along with doing the carts. And of course the hour worth of breaks I was covering that night as well.

Gotta love when they want you to do the job of three people and hardly pay you enough for the one job you are supposed to do.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 11, 2012)

yes zone that's a spot on description of what they do at my store as well!!!

and yeah that differing expectations for tms vs tls/etls, it kind of blows my mind.  You'll have Etls telling you the expectation is for you to have the line clear, come clean in the backroom, yada yada something unreasonable given the amount of time you have, number of team members, plus the additional demands you will have on your time, and then the etls pace themselves and lolly gag through setting a sales planner etc.  Or you will hear different etls pining "I just feel like there's only so much of my core roles I can get done, and it's no where close to 100 percent.  Sigh, oh well, I'll work slower and drive the hourly people a little harder and put that in my contributions, i'll call it getting others to contribute!"


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> yes zone that's a spot on description of what they do at my store as well!!!
> 
> and yeah that differing expectations for tms vs tls/etls, it kind of blows my mind.  You'll have Etls telling you the expectation is for you to have the line clear, come clean in the backroom, yada yada something unreasonable given the amount of time you have, number of team members, plus the additional demands you will have on your time, and then the etls pace themselves and lolly gag through setting a sales planner etc.  Or you will hear different etls pining "I just feel like there's only so much of my core roles I can get done, and it's no where close to 100 percent.  Sigh, oh well, I'll work slower and drive the hourly people a little harder and put that in my contributions, i'll call it getting others to contribute!"



You need to be resistant and adaptable that's what I hear all of the time. lol


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment df.JPG


----------



## frugm (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment da.JPG


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2012)

frugm said:


> View attachment 167



I have to admit to having done that a few times (really not on purpose) and also forgetting to switch back to 1 after going to a different channel.


----------



## RednTacky (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment Screen Shot 2012-02-12 at 12.44.06 AM.png


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 170


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 12, 2012)

wow somebody figured out how to use the high expectations father.  Most impressive!!!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 12, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> View attachment 170



Hahaha this is sad but true for me. Spot drove me there.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 12, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> wow somebody figured out how to use the high expectations father.  Most impressive!!!



I was wondering when someone was going to finally come up with a use for that one.


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 12, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to finally come up with a use for that one.



I feel like this is turning into an invaluable team building experience.  It's also a great way for me to vent about the logical phallacies, the plot holes, the riddles, the doublespeak, and the poorly thought out plans.  Once I take an artistic approach to it, I find I'm actually amused by this kind of stuff while I'm at work, and actually look foward to huddles, mite I get the idea for my next meme!!!


----------



## RednTacky (Feb 12, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> wow somebody figured out how to use the high expectations father.  Most impressive!!!



Hahaha, I've had a few of these swirling around in my head for months now, I just didn't want to post anything for fear of no one here knowing what I was referencing.


----------



## RednTacky (Feb 12, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> I feel like this is turning into an invaluable team building experience.  It's also a great way for me to vent about the logical phallacies, the plot holes, the riddles, the doublespeak, and the poorly thought out plans.  Once I take an artistic approach to it, I find I'm actually amused by this kind of stuff while I'm at work, and actually look foward to huddles, mite I get the idea for my next meme!!!



Agreed, this sort of thread could be very therapeutic.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2012)

Muse, thy name is spot.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Feb 14, 2012)

... I forgot about this topic and this one happens all the time.
View attachment qm.gif


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Feb 14, 2012)

Carts said:


> ... I forgot about this topic and this one happens all the time.
> View attachment 171



umadbro? xDD


----------



## daninnj (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## daninnj (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## TargetRX (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## TargetRX (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## filmer88 (Feb 24, 2012)

^ Watching it on Pay Per View lol. Target did not think that one through at all! I was reading some comments that people posted on the RED 360 website just for fun. I swear either the people on there really love Target, are an ETL, or work for Corporate; but as expected all those comments were brand. But I highly suspect some comment alignment lol


----------



## EvanM2007 (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## lovecats (Feb 24, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



I love this one!!


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 24, 2012)

EvanM2007 said:


>


View attachment Sec42.jpg


----------



## invictustaylor (Feb 24, 2012)

lol nice....and hey since he's on the salesfloor, and he's not really security...

could.......

could you.........

could you have..........

could you have him.........ummmmmmmmm

could you have him zone the douches..........that would be great thanks!


----------



## EvanM2007 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## EvanM2007 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## LURCHST3R (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Redcard (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm loving this thread.


----------



## Redcard (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2012)

When your register REALLY needs change........


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

^^^ lost it on the morpheus one lol that's awesome.


----------



## chevalier (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 18552600.jpg


----------



## chevalier (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 18552806.jpg


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

.....


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

lol...


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

one step ahead of da game...


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

.................


----------



## invictustaylor (Apr 14, 2012)

get ready!


----------



## RednTacky (Apr 14, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



Too true!


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 14, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> .................



Jeezy!


----------



## RednTacky (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## RednTacky (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## RednTacky (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)

RednTacky said:


>



There's actually an ETL at my store that looks somewhat like her...


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## dek067 (Apr 15, 2012)

wow these are great... you guys really amaze me :excited:


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 15, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



Don't have time but I need to do one of these for turning the walkies off when you put them in the charger.
Anybody want to?


----------



## watchdog9000 (Apr 15, 2012)

View attachment c18a5355-cd2f-4cdf-b43c-6b5480eed66d.jpg

Made this awhile back


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>



Yo dawg, i heard you like raises so we put a raise in your raise so you can raise while you raise.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Apr 15, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>



OMFG I hate it when this happens! It's the root cause of why I am sending at least one to two card readers out per week!


----------



## RednTacky (Apr 15, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Yo dawg, i heard you like raises so we put a raise in your raise so you can raise while you raise.



Ah, there is the correct usage.


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> Don't have time but I need to do one of these for turning the walkies off when you put them in the charger.
> Anybody want to?



I HATE when people leave their walkies on in the cabinet! If I'm lucky enough that the cabinet was left unlocked, I have to turn them all off or it bothers the crap out of me!


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 15, 2012)

Here you go, commie...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 15, 2012)

Typical equipment cabinet:
Only PDAs left are non-working ones, walkies left turned on, batteries tossed on the shelf (but none plugged in to charge), sign-out sheets are a week old & nothing is signed out correctly anyway.

How do we handle equipment? Disasterously.


----------



## ShrikeDaddy (Apr 15, 2012)

I love this thread...


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 15, 2012)

^ROFL
His expression is PERFECT!


----------



## ShrikeDaddy (Apr 15, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> ^ROFL
> His expression is PERFECT!



You can't read that meme without Gene Wilder's voice. One of my favorite memes


----------



## Dave Johnson (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 16, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Here you go, commie...



/me does a happy dance.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Fast Service Needed In (Apr 19, 2012)

Edit: misspelled "you're" on accident, but so would she.


----------



## Fast Service Needed In (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Fast Service Needed In (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Fast Service Needed In (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Fast Service Needed In (Apr 19, 2012)

My last one for the night.


----------



## ShrikeDaddy (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr Laytex (Apr 19, 2012)

View attachment 18978719.jpg


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 20, 2012)

Finding this template pretty much made my life...


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## CartStryke (Apr 20, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>



I've gotten that a lot in the past. With everything we have to do at my store, we don't really have time to dry off every single cart, so we try to pack them in the back / side farthest from the door to help them dry off by air at least some. But I've had guests come up to me and say their cart is wet, look outside, see it raining like crazy, and go "yes, yes it is". It's also fun when they destroy the entire cartwell looking for that one dry cart.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Apr 20, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I've gotten that a lot in the past. With everything we have to do at my store, we don't really have time to dry off every single cart, so we try to pack them in the back / side farthest from the door to help them dry off by air at least some. But I've had guests come up to me and say their cart is wet, look outside, see it raining like crazy, and go "yes, yes it is". It's also fun when they destroy the entire cartwell looking for that one dry cart.



When I was a TPS and someone would complain that their cart was wet I would say "It should be, I've been spitting on it all day.".  I don't think everyone knew I was joking.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Apr 20, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>



Heh. #firstworldproblems


----------



## AssetsProtection (Apr 20, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I've gotten that a lot in the past. With everything we have to do at my store, we don't really have time to dry off every single cart, so we try to pack them in the back / side farthest from the door to help them dry off by air at least some. But I've had guests come up to me and say their cart is wet, look outside, see it raining like crazy, and go "yes, yes it is". It's also fun when they destroy the entire cartwell looking for that one dry cart.



We dont have anything to dry the carts with at my store... How am I suppose to dry 100+ wet carts by myself..


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2012)

Carts said:


> We dont have anything to dry the carts with at my store... How am I suppose to dry 100+ wet carts by myself..



Why, with your shirt of course! *rolls eyes at entitled guests*


----------



## CartStryke (Apr 20, 2012)

Even if you have something, it only helps so much. At my old store, we had shamwows. And they work great for the first couple carts. But after awhile, they lose their effectiveness, even with trying to dry them out.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 20, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> At my old store, we had shamwows.



Ours were the cheap knock-offs, the shamwho-gives-a-@#$#


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 21, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Ours were the cheap knock-offs, the shamwho-gives-a-@#$#



Yeah orange knock-offs.  And when your hands get wet, the fibers stick to your fingers and feel weird all day =\

Oh I loved carts on rainy days...


----------



## CartStryke (Apr 21, 2012)

Better it being rain, then snow. 1) it's easier to push in the rain, 2) if carts are wet with water, not a big deal. It's a lot harder to get away with a foot of snow on said carts though.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 21, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> Better it being rain, then snow. 1) it's easier to push in the rain, 2) if carts are wet with water, not a big deal. It's a lot harder to get away with a foot of snow on said carts though.



I don't really mind snow a whole lot. When I'm carts I am usually ahead of the game and weather helps give me something to do. I'm weird like that, I really don't mind shoveling and whatnot to free carts lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 22, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>


----------



## coolcatmom (Apr 22, 2012)

frugm said:


> View attachment 168



 Wait until it's over.  You really won't want to live.  Period.


----------



## coolcatmom (Apr 22, 2012)

ShrikeDaddy said:


> I love this thread...



Best meme evar!


----------



## coolcatmom (Apr 22, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



This is so true.  Sad but funny.  Especially since we have all new ETLs in our store and there are only 5 TLs with any work experience at all.  They all wander around and try to delegate tasks to a non-existent team.  Very sad.


----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Apr 30, 2012)

View attachment 36d4gk.jpg


----------



## Ask Alexandria (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Ask Alexandria (May 1, 2012)




----------



## EvanM2007 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## invictustaylor (May 1, 2012)

the one about red and khakis cracked me up, sadly it's been an issue three or four times at my store.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 2, 2012)

i showed these all at break we were laughing the entire time


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 2, 2012)




----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (May 2, 2012)




----------



## LURCHST3R (May 3, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


>



sounds like one of my ETL's


----------



## AssetsProtection (May 3, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>






But yea this topic is awesome... I love you guys...


----------



## daninnj (May 3, 2012)

Little does she know.


----------



## Athena (May 4, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> one step ahead of da game...
> 
> View attachment etlap.jpeg



I <3 this one so much because the ETL-AP did used to stalk me. He was never half as sneaky or mysterious as he tried to be.


----------



## invictustaylor (May 4, 2012)

hey right on there is a thanks button in the lower left and a karma button on the upper right of the message box!   lol jk!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 17, 2012)

Miss this topic


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 17, 2012)

Carts said:


> Miss this topic



I've actually had cashier shifts this past week for the first time in forever, and while I got the idea from a thread here, I actually said "no, we charge double then".


----------



## lovecats (Jun 18, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I've actually had cashier shifts this past week for the first time in forever, and while I got the idea from a thread here, I actually said "no, we charge double then".



OH, I like that response!  Can I use that next time someone says that it's free, you know, like I haven't heard it like a million times before.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## korpsfukker (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh lawd, this is the funniest thread ever.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 23, 2012)

korpsfukker said:


> Oh lawd, this is the funniest thread ever.



Are you a necrophiliac?


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 23, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Are you a necrophiliac?



Didnt understand until I saw the name lol.


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 23, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Are you a necrophiliac?



I'm glad I'm not the only person who read his name that way.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 24, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who read his name that way.



Nothing better after a hard day of work at the morgue then cracking open a cold one.


----------



## The Mule (Jun 24, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Nothing better after a hard day of work at the morgue then cracking open a cold one.



I know the joke you were going for, but I'm still telling myself you're talking about a beer because it makes it easier to sleep at night....


----------



## daninnj (Jun 24, 2012)

I've actually started saying it...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 25, 2012)

The Mule said:


> I know the joke you were going for, but I'm still telling myself you're talking about a beer because it makes it easier to sleep at night....



Maybe I wasn't referring to a beer after all...


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 25, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Maybe I wasn't referring to a beer after all...



The Zombie Apocalypse starts NOW!
Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 25, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> The Zombie Apocalypse starts NOW!
> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!



Hey, I got to get food somehow..


----------



## daninnj (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 26, 2012)

Too true, Dan! Who hasn't been hit by this lately?


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## StaticSun (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as they include me in the lunch plans, whatever.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh you're in the lunch plans alright...


----------



## Crohl (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't have a picture to go with this caption, but meh:

"4 lanes open with lights on, no wait.

Walks to the one cashier with their light off and starts unloading a cart of grocery."


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 10, 2012)

There ya go, Crohl.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 10, 2012)

Crohl said:


> Don't have a picture to go with this caption, but meh:
> 
> "4 lanes open with lights on, no wait.
> 
> Walks to the one cashier with their light off and starts unloading a cart of grocery."



Not sure which meme that would work with. Your ears on, Invictus?

_EDIT: Disregard, I apparently forgot to keep scrolling down..._


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 10, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Not sure which meme that would work with. Your ears on, Invictus?



Scumbag steve the Target "Guest" version


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 10, 2012)

We all have this one employee...


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 10, 2012)

Carts said:


> We all have this one employee...



Note the name on his name tag...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 10, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> Note the name on his name tag...



Dang I wish I could read it.. Im curious!! lol


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 10, 2012)

Carts said:


> Dang I wish I could read it.. Im curious!! lol



I think it says Bon Ger Grlr...

I was thinking it would say boy gets girl.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 10, 2012)

Carts said:


> Dang I wish I could read it.. Im curious!! lol





ap215 said:


> I think it says Bon Ger Grlr...
> 
> I was thinking it would say boy gets girl.



It says "BON QUI QUI." I'm sure you've seen the MadTV sketch or YouTube video at some point in your life.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 10, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> It says "BON QUI QUI." I'm sure you've seen the MadTV sketch or YouTube video at some point in your life.



I saw the crazy cashier lady on youtube once, but not the other.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 10, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I saw the crazy cashier lady on youtube once, but not the other.



Here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZkdcYlOn5M


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## invictustaylor (Jul 14, 2012)

*we were told at our pfresh remodel kickoff party*

that it was exciting because pfresh would drive a lot of sales, which means that we have more payroll to give to team members...well our store has been complete for a few months, and everyone has noticed that they are down to 3 or 4 days a week instead of 5...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 14, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> that it was exciting because pfresh would drive a lot of sales, which means that we have more payroll to give to team members...well our store has been complete for a few months, and everyone has noticed that they are down to 3 or 4 days a week instead of 5...



Lol bank while you bankrupt..


----------



## chevalier (Jul 15, 2012)

View attachment target_lol-sm.jpg


----------



## Darikona (Jul 15, 2012)

chevalier said:


> View attachment 230



It's like a waking nightmare


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 16, 2012)

Man, is THAT vintage or what?!
There's a barista I'm training with who decides to grind coffee when someone comes up yakking on their cell.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 17, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Man, is THAT vintage or what?!
> There's a barista I'm training with who decides to grind coffee when someone comes up yakking on their cell.


I don't blame her, I hated dealing with guests on cell phones when I was cashiering. It's almost impossible to get there attention, and if you do they act like you did something wrong.


----------



## TheWanderer (Jul 17, 2012)

ap215 said:


> I don't blame her, I hated dealing with guests on cell phones when I was cashiering. It's almost impossible to get there attention, and if you do they act like you did something wrong.



If I'm ringing and someone's on their phone, I just keep talking as if they were actually paying attention. If they get mad at me, I'm just doing my job. No TL or ETL would fault me if the guest threw a fit.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## daninnj (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 17, 2012)

daninnj said:


>



Hahaha I'm guilty of that.


----------



## chevalier (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 3, 2012)

chevalier said:


>



So THAT's why the STL is so pissed about the Instocks scores!


----------



## daninnj (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone who watches Parks & Recreation will appreciate this:


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 13, 2012)

Some things must be universal....Family Feud is popular in our break room as well.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



You just described 95% of every ETL at target.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Some things must be universal....Family Feud is popular in our break room as well.



When I worked for spot, it was either Family Feud or the Maury show.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> When I worked for spot, it was either Family Feud or the Maury show.



You mean "Who's the baby-daddy"?


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 13, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> You mean "Who's the baby-daddy"?



Touche.

I remember one particular episode in which the guy was NOT the guy and he did this impressive breakdancing routine.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 13, 2012)

...and the girl runs to the back crying her eyes out.
There was one chick on there countless times trying to ID her baby-daddy. 
We were wondering just how many guys she remembered doing?


----------



## filmer88 (Aug 13, 2012)

Gosh, we didn't even have cable when I worked at Target or even rabbit ears, just a tv with a dvd player that played the same dvd's over and over again. Now when I am on break, I can go into the break room with some nice couches and flip on some HBO or some Comedy Central, depends on how I'm feeling.


----------



## Retail Girl (Aug 13, 2012)

filmer88 said:


> Gosh, we didn't even have cable when I worked at Target or even rabbit ears, just a tv with a dvd player that played the same dvd's over and over again. Now when I am on break, I can go into the break room with some nice couches and flip on some HBO or some Comedy Central, depends on how I'm feeling.



We have satellite.


----------



## ElectronicsAndSuch (Aug 14, 2012)

View attachment Dwight.jpg


----------



## Zone (Aug 14, 2012)

daninnj said:


>



Well until I find the other TM or customer that's putting *all* of the toilet paper on the top shelf, 2-3 stacks high instead of splitting everything between the top and middle shelves, I'm blaming the flow team.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 14, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Some things must be universal....Family Feud is popular in our break room as well.



Here's the sad part: I closed both nights of the weekend, and when I got home, what did I turn on? Hundreds of channels on my satellite and I picked Family Feud on GSN.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 17, 2012)

Credit goes to  SomeBodysSlave for posting the photo, I just made the meme.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## eatcowsnotCAFS (Aug 20, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



AHHHHH!!!!  Sooooo glad to know I'm not the only one with a douchy ETL that sits on his ass and finds a way to micromanage all the way from infront of the TV or the computer screen.... oh but he's always got the cellphone in hand too.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 24, 2012)

Edit- Swapped a word, so it sounds better.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 25, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Edit- Swapped a word, so it sounds better.



Sounds like my girlfriend at that time of the month lol.


----------



## MorurDreamcat (Aug 25, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> disregard!!!


it's the truth


----------



## AssetsProtection (Aug 26, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Credit goes to  SomeBodysSlave for posting the photo, I just made the meme.



I wonder what endcap that was


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 26, 2012)

Carts said:


> I wonder what endcap that was



Looks like a seasonal, probably a newly hatched gondola that wasn't hooked up properly.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 26, 2012)

Carts said:


> I wonder what endcap that was



Looks like kitchenware to me (B in my store).


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

Carts said:


> I wonder what endcap that was



Seasonal xmas end cap.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## invictustaylor (Sep 8, 2012)

My region is seeing a trend of overall cowbell reduction, a focus on selling "neccesities," as well as more focus on recognition!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 9, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> My region is seeing a trend of overall cowbell reduction



What a shame.


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 10, 2012)

xplugz said:


>



hah!


----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## FormerSLTL (Sep 10, 2012)

I didn't make these! You can find more here. Sorry for the large images.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Sep 10, 2012)

Found another one -- same series.  I about fell on the floor with this one -- View attachment bathroomeme.jpg


----------



## spookum (Sep 10, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> expect more pay less



Your meme is bad, and you should feel bad!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 10, 2012)

spookum said:


> Your meme is bad, and you should feel bad!








Is this better?


----------



## CartStryke (Sep 10, 2012)

This one is so true:

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/250x250/9075789.jpg

I was shopping with one of the guys I work with at a grocery store after we closed. I'm looking to see if they have anything on sale, and next thing I see is him zoning their toilet paper.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 10, 2012)

CartStryke said:


> I was shopping with one of the guys I work with at a grocery store after we closed. I'm looking to see if they have anything on sale, and next thing I see is him zoning their toilet paper.



I haven't done this in other stores, but I can't shop at my store on a day off without zoning something. Used to drive my gf crazy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 11, 2012)

It drives my wife nuts that no matter what Target we go into I'm checking out the signing and displays.
And when we go into my store and I go to fix something without even realizing I'm doing it, she has actually smacked my hand.
Doesn't want me to get fired for working off the clock.


----------



## Jettajunky (Sep 11, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Is this better?



Wow, that must be really old, I've seen stores with the blue and green side but never EMPL plastered on the front of the building like that. Looks odd :-/


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 11, 2012)

Jettajunky said:


> Wow, that must be really old, I've seen stores with the blue and green side but never EMPL plastered on the front of the building like that. Looks odd :-/



That was on a super target built in 2001


----------



## Jettajunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks HM!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 12, 2012)

View attachment 26623668.jpg


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 12, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> View attachment 244



So true!


----------



## PrincessDagger (Sep 12, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> It drives my wife nuts that no matter what Target we go into I'm checking out the signing and displays.
> And when we go into my store and I go to fix something without even realizing I'm doing it, she has actually smacked my hand.
> Doesn't want me to get fired for working off the clock.



My husband gets so annoyed with me doing the same thing! I'm constantly judging other Targets thinking things like "who zones this store?" and "well they're not Fast Fun and Friendly at all!" Hilarious to me, annoying to anyone who shops with me :laugh4:


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Is this better?



Reminds me of a target greatland in southern california (The exact town escapes me because I have not been there since 98... Am pretty sure it is at least in San Diego county)


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Reminds me of a target greatland in southern california (The exact town escapes me because I have not been there since 98... Am pretty sure it is at least in San Diego county)



That store above^, was a great land built in 97 and converted later to a super-target.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 12, 2012)

ap215 said:


> That store above^, was a great land built in 97 and converted later to a super-target.



So maybe I was not too far off? I even remember the neon signing saying Greatland..


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 12, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> So maybe I was not too far off? I even remember the neon signing saying Greatland..



You probably aren't.

 I don't know all the details, but I think Target has completely eliminated the great land name. At the stores I've been too, the great land sign has been eliminated and replaced with the simple target sign...

Here's a greatland with that sign, the photo is from 2009 though
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2576/3734907919_f6e06cd59f_o.jpg


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 12, 2012)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Reminds me of a target greatland in southern california (The exact town escapes me because I have not been there since 98... Am pretty sure it is at least in San Diego county)



If you haven't been there since 1998, it might not be a Greatland anymore. Most (if not all) of the Greatlands have been phased out (i.e. changed to P-Fresh or expanded into SuperTarget).


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 13, 2012)

Trust me...there are still Targets with the Greatland in their signing.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 13, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


> If you haven't been there since 1998, it might not be a Greatland anymore. Most (if not all) of the Greatlands have been phased out (i.e. changed to P-Fresh or expanded into SuperTarget).



Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Trust me...there are still Targets with the Greatland in their signing.



I guess it's obvious that corporate pays no attention to those stores lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 13, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Trust me...there are still Targets with the Greatland in their signing.



All the greatland's in my district are pfresh now, with a new bigger target logo where the green greatland's was.


----------



## RednTacky (Sep 13, 2012)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> View attachment 244



Normally, I'm so tired of this meme, but this is so true regarding a few of our call boxes. I swear not all of them give you even close to 60 seconds to respond.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 17, 2012)

Cart attendants would be so happy


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 18, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> All the greatland's in my district are pfresh now, with a new bigger target logo where the green greatland's was.



I'm too afraid to respond to this, for fear it would really narrow down my store.


----------



## Retail Girl (Sep 18, 2012)

ap215 said:


> Is this better?



I had to double check before replying to this, but there is a store in my district with this.


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

Can someone make one about getting yelled at when a customer's credit/debit card is declined? As if we have the SECRET KNOWLEDGE or there's a conspiracy against YOU! Maybe if you had the funds or weren't using an out of state, stolen credit card, it would work. 

Likewise: don't get mad at me when an item's price is wrong... lady I just ring you out, I have ZERO control over merchandise prices.


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> I had to double check before replying to this, but there is a store in my district with this.



we sell shoes, it's kind of the same, right? LOL


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

guvusto said:


> I didn't make these! You can find more here. Sorry for the large images.





OH the pin pad... then they *NEVER* know how to swipe the card or stand there for ten minutes answering the question... which reminds me: MAKE A MEME, PLEASE OF... DO YOU WANT TO PAY FOR IT *ALL* WITH THE CARD? YES OR NO... that one ALWAYS poses problems to the guests.


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

daninnj said:


>




OMG YES... That's *NOT* just a cart hanging out for your convenience... ***** DON'T TOUCH MY CART!


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

Ask Alexandria said:


>



That's going on the old FB...in fact: it's now my profile pic. LOL they beat us if we don't get red cards...


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

EvanM2007 said:


>



What? they offer "competitive wages"; competitive to whom?!


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

Serri330 said:


> Lol, I think some don't know how these memes actually work.
> 
> Myself and one of my coworkers actually made up our own Target meme.
> 
> ...



We had a request one time, no on responded, and E, the LOD was like, "That's *NOT* a suggestion... who is coming up?"


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 24, 2012)

What is flexing? I hear this all the time, but no one explains it to me... even in the store? 

Thanks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 24, 2012)

Potsdamgraduate said:


> What is flexing? I hear this all the time, but no one explains it to me... even in the store?
> 
> Thanks.



Usually done in seasonal when you start running out of one product and have tons of something else.
You move the stuff you've got into the other areas, flipping tags and doing your best to keep things neat.
Not recommended without approval from the top.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Potsdamgraduate said:


> What is flexing? I hear this all the time, but no one explains it to me... even in the store?
> 
> Thanks.



It's called ptm or mpg, if its in an aisle set for transition coming soon. A lot of clearance & red pog label are the signs for it.


----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Sep 25, 2012)

mrknownothing said:


>



Why help, when you can simply complain? That's Spot's motto, no?


----------



## invictustaylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Most viewed thread on thebreakroom.org.  Way to go Invictustaylor, you really, really went the extra mile with this one.  If you can get 20,000 views....... That will be amazing!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 27, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> Most viewed thread on thebreakroom.org.  Way to go Invictustaylor, you really, really went the extra mile with this one.  If you can get 20,000 views....... That will be amazing!



Amazing! I thought I was ahead of you...


----------



## invictustaylor (Sep 29, 2012)

amazing Hardlinesmaster, great moment we just had there, GREAT interaction on this message board.  People who post here will be talking about this at the dinner table tonight.


p.s. what you mean you ahead of me?  you got a thread doin' better?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> amazing Hardlinesmaster, great moment we just had there, GREAT interaction on this message board.  People who post here will be talking about this at the dinner table tonight.
> 
> p.s. what you mean you ahead of me?  you got a thread doin' better?


Views, bro!


----------



## Hero4sale85 (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.thebreakroom.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=248&d=1348962832

I really hate this guy.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 29, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> amazing Hardlinesmaster, great moment we just had there, GREAT interaction on this message board.  People who post here will be talking about this at the dinner table tonight.
> 
> 
> p.s. what you mean you ahead of me?  you got a thread doin' better?



HLM has a 62k view count thread.


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 30, 2012)

Hero4sale85 said:


> http://www.thebreakroom.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=248&d=1348962832
> 
> I really hate this guy.



No attachments either. The bastard.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 30, 2012)

Carts said:


> HLM has a 62k view count thread.



Amazing! I think?


----------



## invictustaylor (Sep 30, 2012)

Hardlinemaster's thread may have more clicks but I still think my thread has been more thoroughly viewed or whatever.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 1, 2012)

invictustaylor said:


> Hardlinemaster's thread may have more clicks but I still think my thread has been more thoroughly viewed or whatever.



congrats! your thread has over 20,300k. 
the thread is called to that one guest:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/70
my thread views doesnt count, because it belongs to Scram & Formina Sage. the real congrats goes to them, not me.


----------



## chevalier (Oct 1, 2012)

View attachment amazing-one-more-time.jpg


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## DMNDZ bruhh (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cihyfthedoor (Oct 18, 2012)

Guilty. 

Sometimes. 

Not always.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## Potsdamgraduate (Nov 3, 2012)

xPLUGZ said:


>



Just like: What backup cashier call? I didn't hear a thing!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## VibeNup (Nov 15, 2012)

Potsdamgraduate said:


> Just like: What backup cashier call? I didn't hear a thing!


----------



## VibeNup (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## daninnj (Nov 15, 2012)

^lol


----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


>



I also hate this..


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 15, 2012)

VibeNup said:


>



Here's the key to my house... She's chained up on my bed.... I mean, I have no idea where she is sir.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 25, 2012)

Better late than never...


----------



## dragmire (Nov 28, 2012)

For those of us who are backstocking in seasonal, specifically all the ornaments.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 28, 2012)

dragmire said:


> For those of us who are backstocking in seasonal, specifically all the ornaments.



Omg!  I was going to post about this and forgot!  Is it like this every year?  And we get it all over guest services with reshop.  And it never goes away.  I thought Halloween was bad, but this is ten times worse between the glitter and the shattering ornaments.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2012)

You will be wearing glitter, all day long after pushing them.


----------



## calimero (Nov 28, 2012)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You will be wearing glitter, all day long after pushing them.



And it doesn't matter which area you work in,until the middle of january ,you will be wearing glitter ....


----------



## missionimpossible (Nov 28, 2012)

Retail Girl said:


> Omg!  I was going to post about this and forgot!  Is it like this every year?  And we get it all over guest services with reshop.  And it never goes away.  I thought Halloween was bad, but this is ten times worse between the glitter and the shattering ornaments.



yes this is sop for Christmas time


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeh, it looks like a freakin' pixie throw-down....


----------



## Darikona (Nov 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Yeh, it looks like a freakin' pixie throw-down....



It's even worse when your team mates get into a glitter fight.  Oh god, my eyes are burning just from the thought!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2012)

Our seasonal area already looks like Tinkerbell took a dump all over everything.


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> Our seasonal area already looks like Tinkerbell took a dump all over everything.



But hey, now everyone could fly ... if only they could think happy thoughts.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2012)

commiecorvus said:


> But hey, now everyone could fly ... if only they could *think happy thoughts*.


...which is why it ain't happenin' at my store...


----------



## SiLENT (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## redeye58 (Nov 29, 2012)

^Best one yet!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 29, 2012)

calimero said:


> And it doesn't matter which area you work in,until the middle of january ,you will be wearing glitter ....



So you'll be looking like the fairies from Twilight? (they are NOT vampires!)


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 29, 2012)

SiLENT said:


>



i'm putting this on my FB page.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


>



LOL we have a winner.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2013)

FS says he wanted everyone chill & take a break from the forum.


----------



## OyeShopgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, come on...chill AND take a break from the Forum?!?

That could be considered multitasking.

And, as a callback to previous posts, if I wanted to multitask on my time off, I could just go in to work every day.:wacko:


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 2, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> FS says he wanted everyone chill & take a break from the forum.



There seems to be more to this than meets the eye. I can see where he's coming from, though, considering the exchanges in certain threads of late...



OyeShopgirl said:


> Oh, come on...chill AND take a break from the Forum?!?



Thank you for reminding me of my lack of a social life.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 3, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> There seems to be more to this than meets the eye. I can see where he's coming from, though, considering the exchanges in certain threads of late...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for reminding me of my lack of a social life.



what's a social life?


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ofttimes YOU folks ARE my social life. lol
Sad, but true & no truer friends <3


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 3, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Ofttimes YOU folks ARE my social life. lol
> Sad, but true & no truer friends <3



I got your back, red.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Ofttimes YOU folks ARE my social life. lol
> Sad, but true & no truer friends <3



LOL all of my yes!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Ofttimes YOU folks ARE my social life. lol
> Sad, but true & no truer friends <3





pzychopopgroove said:


> LOL all of my yes!



This^


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Tardis77 (Jan 12, 2013)

View attachment 252070_10151205304812596_660108624_n.jpg


----------



## dragmire (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyday in the backroom.


----------



## CIHYVS (Jan 22, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> pzychopopgroove said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a target greatland in southern california (The exact town escapes me because I have not been there since 98... Am pretty sure it is at least in San Diego county)
> ...



My old Target is still a Greatlands. Google Map it! 2400 N Druid Hills Rd NE Atlanta, GA 30329​


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 22, 2013)

tactlessmike said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > pzychopopgroove said:
> ...


Way too much info.. Great lands are gone now.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 23, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> *Way too much info*.. Great lands are gone now.



He doesn't work at that store anymore.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > *Way too much info*.. Great lands are gone now.
> ...



I do!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 24, 2013)

Greatlands may be gone, but their name still lives on on some Targets yet.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Greatlands may be gone, but their name still lives on on some Targets yet.  I'm just saying.



When you see the green & blue doors at the entrances for certain stores...


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jan 24, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> When you see the green & blue doors at the entrances for certain stores...



I must say that even though we have been remodeled (with the new red and white signs) and the walkie lady no longer says what side the cashiers are needed on, we still use blue and green side because they never repainted our doors. The fact that we have to explain blue and green side to the new tms may be a lost cause...


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jan 25, 2013)

dragmire said:


> Everyday in the backroom.



Funny. Everytime I switch to "2" I can never get a response from the TM's back there.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 25, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Greatlands may be gone, but their name still lives on on some Targets yet.  I'm just saying.
> ...



That must mean the store I worked at was a greatland at one point in time..


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jan 26, 2013)

dragmire said:


> Everyday in the backroom.





Carts said:


> Funny. Everytime I switch to "2" I can never get a response from the TM's back there.



For the past few months, every time we have more than 1 walkie in the backroom, the goddamn LOD takes them all until we have only one. Because the floor needs them all. Except that doesn't work, because they announce EVERY SINGLE THING on the overhead PA anyway when trying to communicate things across the floor. It's extremely f***ing ghetto. We aren't Walmart. Or Kmart.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 26, 2013)

Our backroom people end up losing their walkies to the floor, but we don't announce things on the overhead.  I cannot tell you how frustrating it is to come in to open guest service and have to fight for a walkie.  First the GSTL will ask nicely...and everyone assumes that someone has given theirs up.  Usually by the second or third phone call when I'm hunting down the GSTL to ask them to call out the call, they start getting serious about wrestling away the walkie from someone else.

Our electronics TM wasted 15 minutes at the start of their shift the other day trying to get people to give up their walkie and pda.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 28, 2013)

Has anyone else seen this one online?


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 28, 2013)

ap215 said:


> Has anyone else seen this one online?



yep. and all kinds of +1


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jan 28, 2013)

This is in reference to when REDcards went down today for a few hours. Somehow no one knew about the override code we have with supervisor numbers. When they activate it it approves everything, no questions asked. The urgent news was telling us to call the number to use the REDcard. I think not...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 28, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> This is in reference to when REDcards went down today for a few hours. Somehow no one knew about the override code we have with supervisor numbers. When they activate it it approves everything, no questions asked. The urgent news was telling us to call the number to use the REDcard. I think not...



So i was wondering why i stepped into my old spot store for beer and a sandwich and my favorite gstl had to call a number lol..


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wait...what...all we could do was apologize, give them 5% as a target coupon and ask for an alternative method of payment.  There was no place to ask for an override at the registers.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Wait...what...all we could do was apologize, give them 5% as a target coupon and ask for an alternative method of payment.  There was no place to ask for an override at the registers.



Some propmpted at my store idk how.


----------



## Mr Quickart (Jan 29, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Wait...what...all we could do was apologize, give them 5% as a target coupon and ask for an alternative method of payment.  There was no place to ask for an override at the registers.



Our store was initially all prompts so we could just type in the code located at K4 (gstl) K5 (emergency override code). As the CSC was fixing it they all transitioned to declines. You know it's bad when they activate the code!


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah...I was on lunch when this started...so the cashiers were sending all the guests to GS to complain and get their 5% there.  It took my GSTL 20 minutes to get out from behind GS to tell the cashiers that the system is down, give the guests the 5%, ask them to pay another way and stop sending them to guest services for that.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 29, 2013)

I was in early to pick up lens cleaner at optical.  First it wouldn't take my debit and then my credit.  It wasn't until I heard the gstl say it was down and was global that I realized it wasn't me.  Had me worried for a second there.  I was only about a dollar difference between with employee discount and without.  Luckily it was back up by the time I had clocked out and picked up some stuff before I went home about 7:30.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 30, 2013)

View attachment 26623668.jpg


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 30, 2013)

well crap. that was a repost. Let's try this again.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Jan 30, 2013)

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/tjackson/903638/724693/724693_original.jpg


----------



## researchr (Jan 31, 2013)

I went old school and wrote a check so I could still use my TM discount.


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 1, 2013)

I didn't have my check book on me, so I made them do a "fix a mistake" later to pay a different way.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 20, 2013)

View attachment tommyLeeJonesVibeWalk.jpg


----------



## BoxFetcher (Feb 20, 2013)

Also applies to pallet jacks and flats.

View attachment scumbag_stacker.jpg


----------



## Barcode (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Quickart said:


> This is in reference to when REDcards went down today for a few hours. Somehow no one knew about the override code we have with supervisor numbers. When they activate it it approves everything, no questions asked. The urgent news was telling us to call the number to use the REDcard. I think not...



That override code is unnecessary for a call for credit authorization. You can put any number in and it will go through. (Best practice is to call and get the real code, it checks the account to make sure funds are available)

The emergency code (when active) will let you override a refund/return without having to call 718 (refund auth). I've only seen the code activated once, and it was because our receipts didn't work lol.


----------



## zombiesatethem (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3t3za4/


----------



## Dr Laytex (Mar 13, 2013)

View attachment 305


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Mar 13, 2013)

That's market in our store. Flow dedicates one guy all night to cardboard.


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 13, 2013)

cihyfthedoor said:


> That's market in our store. Flow dedicates one guy all night to cardboard.



There's that point when 'that guy' goes on break in the morning and the cages line up so you can't get within 100 feet of the bailer.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Mar 13, 2013)

Or when "that guy" quits, and no one bothers to replace him.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Mar 13, 2013)

dr laytex said:


> View attachment 305




hah!


----------



## PA 0701 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh my gosh! This thread is AMAZING! Sorry for the Vibe lingo lol I am laughing so hard I am crying!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm laughing so hard my thighs are crying....oops!


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 15, 2013)

*Home Brew*





*Sometimes you just need one*


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 21, 2013)

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## Raiden (Apr 13, 2013)

Not a meme but after today this is how I feel


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Apr 14, 2013)

frugm said:


> View attachment 156



still makes me laugh!


----------



## antivibe (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## antivibe (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Apr 14, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


>



One of the many reasons why I despise zoning A (others including the hair care and feminine hygiene aisles).


----------



## lovecats (Apr 15, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



In our store it's E, but when I've been zoning there I've found that If I can go thru the toothpaste aisle at least once it's usually easier to keep it up.  The other aisles in E, like the Kleenex aisle are the same thing.  The feminine hygiene and hair care also.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 15, 2013)

^^^ me when I first got hired. Too bad Halloween slapped me in the face. 

I have a few more of these to get out of my system.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 15, 2013)

Gosh! Back to school!


----------



## GrumpyAP (Apr 16, 2013)

i'd love to know where you're finding these stock images ... cuz i have a target meme idea i'm working on.


----------



## antivibe (Apr 16, 2013)

SpiderKeyPeon said:


> i'd love to know where you're finding these stock images ... cuz i have a target meme idea i'm working on.



I just went on google images and searched for
target employee
target worker
target team member

you'll find a few interesting images


----------



## buliSBI (Apr 16, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> ^^^ me when I first got hired. Too bad Halloween slapped me in the face.
> 
> I have a few more of these to get out of my system.


Do you mean Target stores have TMs on the salesfloor again....WOW!!!  I thought magical fairies worked the zone now.


----------



## Wafflecakes (May 2, 2013)

Just have to say..... this thread is amazing.


----------



## Snook (May 2, 2013)

Not just amazing...but AMAZING!™.


----------



## buliSBI (May 2, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (May 2, 2013)

View attachment Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 2, 2013)

buliSBI said:


>



What I'd pay to steal one of those buttons..


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 2, 2013)

Edit- I have to agree with Red, "Tag Your it" makes this so much better.


----------



## redeye58 (May 2, 2013)

ap215 said:


> This one doesn't need a caption..



Maybe not - but if it did, "TAG! You're IT!!"


----------



## CrazyTarget (May 2, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


>



This is not red!


----------



## CrazyTarget (May 2, 2013)

View attachment kkkiii.jpg


----------



## mrknownothing (May 3, 2013)

CrazyTarget said:


> The Anti Vibe said:
> 
> 
> > [image]
> ...



Her LOD must've Vibed it.


----------



## AssetsProtection (May 4, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > This one doesn't need a caption..
> ...




That TPS tho. LOL

That is definately not how you start the Team Position


----------



## forgetfulSDA (May 4, 2013)

Carts said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > ap215 said:
> ...



I can't begin to imagine how bad this went. I was probably a great day in AP land though.


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 5, 2013)




----------



## redeye58 (May 5, 2013)

ap215 said:


>


More like the viagra got out of hand....


----------



## StackerMistress (May 11, 2013)

After the recent dairy-freezer transition....

http://memegenerator.net/instance/37734802


----------



## Tgt4life (May 11, 2013)

hahahaa We're doing that and the perishables one next week... I am afraid lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 12, 2013)

I had to flex the produce tables today with stuff we don't carry anymore.


----------



## Snook (May 12, 2013)

I wish our BR HAD subt9999 all the freezer and dairy backstock...they pretty much burned batches for two days because they were pulling SO MUCH CRAP. I don't think our BR uses subt999, though, because when I mentioned it to a BR TM he had no idea what I was talking about.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 12, 2013)

http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/37770590.jpg


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 13, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/37770590.jpg



Way too funny groove!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 13, 2013)

thanks hardlines!


----------



## Dr Laytex (May 14, 2013)

View attachment Tergit.jpg


----------



## buliSBI (May 14, 2013)

ap215 said:


> buliSBI said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I always wondered if you can take a button from one store to another, and have it go off and send the TMs in a craze trying to deactivate it.


----------



## redeye58 (May 14, 2013)

Laytex, that was EPIC!
Such superb photoshop! And the articles!


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 19, 2013)




----------



## ZombieGurl (May 19, 2013)

these are awesomeeeeeee


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 19, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > buliSBI said:
> ...



I think it would really work... I mean, the call buttons can be reprogrammed themselves, and there nothing more then a remote that sends a signal to a receiver.. I bet it would


----------



## GlobalJ (May 20, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> > buliSBI said:
> ...



I've always wanted to take a walkie and go to another store, sit in the parking lot and ask for outrageous items.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 20, 2013)

LittleJohn said:


> buliSBI said:
> 
> 
> > ap215 said:
> ...



I have actually done that before.


----------



## daninnj (May 20, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


> View attachment 326



OMG OMG OMG OMG. How did I miss this??


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 20, 2013)

daninnj said:


> Dr Laytex said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 326
> ...



I had like the sot reference..


----------



## mrknownothing (May 29, 2013)

Originally from another thread...


----------



## redeye58 (May 29, 2013)

Not on-stage, anyway.
Plenty off-stage.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## lovecats (Jun 27, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


>



Have you  been in my store?  It's crazy hot in there most of the time.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## sher (Jun 30, 2013)

^Guilty!

It's just because once the schedule goes up, after I finish b****ing about it, I make plans for those days off and then I get excited about them. Also, I just really hate last minute anything. I rarely even allow my friends to call me up last minute for stuff... even if my plan was to have a "me date" with netflix. I got excited about Arrested Development in the nude, so dammit, I'm doing it!
/rant
I do take the hours if I have too few hours to pay my bills.


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 30, 2013)

I think we're all guilty for various reasons. If I'd actually be scheduled for 40 hours, I'd work them no problem whatsoever. But if I'm off, I hate having to come in and ruin one of my off days. The same goes for when I have the rare non-closing shift. For once I'm not closing, why would I want to close? Of course, I tend to use those few opportunities to get any grocery shopping done in an effort to save on gas.

And that's not counting signing up for underemployment benefits. If we're only getting 10-15 hours, we'd probably make more getting paid by the state then we would if we came in on one of our off days.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Amly_221B (Jul 1, 2013)

View attachment retail.jpg

I could post so many retail robins its not even funny.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw this on Reddit...


----------



## antivibe (Jul 1, 2013)

Raiden said:


> I saw this on Reddit...



When my coworker zones that aisle, he always leaves behind some vulgar message. One of the many reasons that I like closing with him.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 1, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> Raiden said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Reddit...
> ...




I have to admit to a little creative zoning in that section myself.


----------



## FlowbieCanuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Story of my life: (And my pet peeve every night)


----------



## anathema (Jul 1, 2013)

You're getting endcaps mixed up? Odd numbers are front endcaps, even are back.


----------



## NoRedCards (Jul 2, 2013)

Raiden said:


> I saw this on Reddit...



I think my favorite was the night the teens rearranged it to "Testicles"....


----------



## FlowbieCanuck (Jul 2, 2013)

nomoretrucksplz said:


> You're getting endcaps mixed up? Odd numbers are front endcaps, even are back.



...and I feel like the only one on my team that seems to know this.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 2, 2013)

The Anti Vibe said:


> Raiden said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Reddit...
> ...



I have fun with those myself


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 2, 2013)

Raiden said:


> I saw this on Reddit...


Look, Dan! It's YOUR STORE!


----------



## anathema (Jul 2, 2013)

Moofey said:


> nomoretrucksplz said:
> 
> 
> > You're getting endcaps mixed up? Odd numbers are front endcaps, even are back.
> ...



Ah, I see. It didn't take me long to figure it out, you figure there has to be a pattern for stuff like that and people never seem to look for it.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 3, 2013)

Awwwww, buliSBI.....I LIKE #1!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 3, 2013)

1) I don't think I'd want to have the 'special sauce'.

2) The only problem with second one is he wouldn't help you find anything on Shabbos.

[video=youtube_share;GPo9OBrIOi4]http://youtu.be/GPo9OBrIOi4[/video]


3) I wouldn't want to be the ETL who cut his hours, it would be murder.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...iker-he-has-been-arrested-on-a-murder-charge/


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 3, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> Raiden said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on Reddit...
> ...



Is that the store where the Fantasy Target takes place? If so, there's probably a shoebox or two hiding behind the tall multipacks.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## lovecats (Jul 8, 2013)

ap215 said:


>



Can I double, triple or quadruple thanks on this one?  Pleeaase!!!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 10, 2013)

lovecats said:


> ap215 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I'm curious, what do all these "Thanks" do?


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 11, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


>



Shes cute. :music2:


----------



## Barcode (Jul 11, 2013)

AssetsProtection said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Beat me to it


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd invite her to a 'study session' with my girlfriend.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 11, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> I'd invite her to a 'study session' with my girlfriend.



Psh ill "watch a movie" with her


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 11, 2013)

You guys are all pervs


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 11, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> You guys are all pervs



I know


----------



## Barcode (Jul 11, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are all pervs
> ...



Pervy and proud?

Hey, it's PAP!


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jul 12, 2013)

Barcode said:


> pzychopopgroove said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesFour said:
> ...



The only way to be.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Barcode (Jul 12, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


>



"Reshop Sale, 10% off anything in the carts! Please fcking take it!!!!"


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 13, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


>



Reminds me of my store in December. One night, we had over 30 carts just in toys (over 50 total for hardlines).


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 13, 2013)

One of my biggest pet peeves as a cashier...


----------



## GlobalJ (Jul 13, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves as a cashier...



Then they yell at you when you start to ring up items that aren't theirs...


----------



## new kid (Jul 13, 2013)

one of the ETLs said this over the walkie earlier


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry about all the broken attachments. I'm trying to fix them. Oddly it's not the same problem as it was with avatars. 

Any attachments you upload now and going forward will work fine, it's just bringing back all the past ones...


----------



## FlowbieCanuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I can't begin to say how many times I see product like this on a typical night with flow:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 15, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > One of my biggest pet peeves as a cashier...
> ...



We had used all the dividers in BTS..


----------



## Amly_221B (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## cihyfthedoor (Jul 16, 2013)

If that's true, Target needs a better method. Who the hell carries checks these days? I'm sure there are a few, but proportionally I'd think it's pretty small. Plastic plastic plastic.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Jul 16, 2013)

new kid said:


> one of the ETLs said this over the walkie earlier



I have to listen to this 5 days straight every week for 8 hours.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 16, 2013)

buliSBI said:


>



I love Employee of the Month. The acting may be pretty horrible (cough, Jessica Simpson, cough) but it is funny. I don't regret buying that on some black friday years ago for $3 or something, lol.


----------



## buliSBI (Jul 16, 2013)

salesfloor10 said:


> buliSBI said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I only wish the cashier breakroom was so true at Target.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## GrumpyAP (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 3, 2013)

GrumpyAP said:


>



who's tyler perry?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 3, 2013)

He did the Medea movies..
https://www.google.com/search?q=tyler+perry+movies&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 3, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> He did the Medea movies..
> https://www.google.com/search?q=tyler+perry+movies&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari



I know who he is, i was just being sarcastic.


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 3, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Hardlinesmaster said:
> 
> 
> > He did the Medea movies..
> ...



You, sarcastic? No way!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Super (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol








With AI in the future I find this very possible lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Super (Sep 2, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


>



I think it's the meme site i use sorry :/ I'll try and find the other one that makes smaller ones


----------



## Super (Sep 2, 2013)

lol would be fun


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 2, 2013)

SuperJon said:


> lol would be fun



I will be there for that!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 2, 2013)

SuperJon said:


> lol would be fun


Pffft. Been there, done that, carried off the bodies.


----------



## Backroom81 (Sep 2, 2013)

SuperJon said:


>



Doesn't really make sense.  Working on Black Friday is a given.


----------



## GlobalJ (Sep 2, 2013)

SuperJon said:


> lol would be fun



I'm on educational leave but will probably be asked to come in for a few days on my week home. Yay!


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 5, 2013)

SuperJon said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I was only messing with you.  For whatever reason, some of MemeGenerator's memes come out huge. I usually use QuickMeme.


----------



## Super (Sep 5, 2013)

@Mrknow:  

I found this meme amusing :lol:


----------



## sher (Sep 5, 2013)

Saw this on reddit





Also handy for the makeup addicts who play games!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 5, 2013)

It's um, Interesting? what Some have come up with...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 5, 2013)

i bet she grabbed my 'bag of mixed nuts'


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 6, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> It's um, Interesting? what Some have come up with...



"Free hernia exam for every qualifying $100 purchase using the Target Red Card"


----------



## Super (Sep 13, 2013)

sometimes it feels it goes too fast lol


----------



## lovecats (Sep 13, 2013)

Super said:


> sometimes it feels it goes too fast lol



I always tell people that time moves faster in the breakroom than it does out on the floor.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 20, 2013)

TM: I can't make it in to my shift today.
ETL: You know that will count against you on your Review.
TM: But I am in the hospital.
ETL: You know that your responsible for your shifts.
TM: But a drunk driver hit me and my car is totaled.
ETL: Not my problem.  Do you still want to call in?


----------



## Super (Sep 22, 2013)

People come in buying 2-3 copies at a time  Very good placement and right next to the ATM (Just in case)  and It's almost empty too and it's only been a few days. Epic game though too 

 Gamers have told me when I ring them up that it's very epic convenient


----------



## GrumpyAP (Sep 22, 2013)

Um, as someone in Asset Protection, unless those things are secured in the plastic shells ... they're walking out the door.


----------



## anathema (Sep 22, 2013)

Of course they're in cases...


----------



## Super (Sep 22, 2013)

No worries AP guy is very watchful and they're in cases  

only like 3-4 copies left they'll be gone tomorrow probably


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Sep 23, 2013)

In the backroom, right after the last CAFs are done, the weekend before Christmas. It's all you can do...:


----------



## Super (Sep 25, 2013)

Loool they sold fast but I'd imagine the rest is in Electronics in the dark crevices of the locked game containers <.< awaiting the key of life to be played again


----------



## Super (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Dr Laytex (Oct 13, 2013)

The crimson eye of Cerberus, vibin' like a muthafukka.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Oct 13, 2013)

Super said:


>



I lost it when I noticed the eyes changing to the logo..


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## daninnj (Nov 6, 2013)

^^win. Keep on doing these!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 6, 2013)

Dr Laytex you are a frelling genius.
If we were giving prizes for finest meme I would have to hand it to you.
Beautiful man, just beautiful.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 6, 2013)

Fucking lol laytex you are a motherfucking boss!


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Hero4sale85 (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 7, 2013)

Hero4sale85 said:


> View attachment 377
> 
> Not sure how attachments work, and it appears mine didn't. So heres the link for it:
> 
> http://memegenerator.net/instance/42807933



Just add it to your post as an image rather than an attachment. After you hit the insert image button, go to the 2nd tab and paste in the image's URL (right-click the image and copy the image location, not the link location).


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 7, 2013)

Too lazy to do the meme maker so I'll just link the base image directly with a caption:





"We're sorry, you need more experience to be a TL"
Hires ETL straight out of college with an art degree and no work experience.


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 7, 2013)

Cuts hours
Complains that less work is getting done


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## daninnj (Nov 8, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


> View attachment 326



Is there anyway we can view this again... or any of the other missing images?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2013)

My favorite one from dr laytex.


----------



## Super (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 8, 2013)

daninnj said:


> Dr Laytex said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 326
> ...



It seems like the site has been having on-and-off issues with attached images. I know Formina fixed it before, but it must be broken again.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2013)

dt laytex attachment 326 is the squirrel one.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 8, 2013)

Kroneru said:


> [images removed to save space]



I was wondering when someone would use Joe Ducreux in this thread.


----------



## cihyfthedoor (Nov 9, 2013)

Kroneru said:


>



I miss P-Update. It paused the timer. Great for walking all the way across the ***damn store because the light duty part of the batch is on one side of the store and the bulk part of the batch is on the other side.



Kroneru said:


>



Oh man. 5 years at spot, in the backroom, and I've trained a looooot of people on the baler...


----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 10, 2013)

So glad I'm not GSA anymore. The worst position in the store and I've done everything.


----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 10, 2013)

Freezers are the worst when a bunch of crap comes through the autofills. You will be frozen solid by the time the batches are done.


----------



## Backroom81 (Nov 10, 2013)

jroyst208 said:


> Freezers are the worst when a bunch of crap comes through the autofills. You will be frozen solid by the time the batches are done.



Does your store not have good jackets/coveralls?  With the coveralls, hooded coat, and a good set of gloves I'm good to stay in there a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## Super (Nov 12, 2013)

Been happening alot the past few days...We get some in and then they're gone like hotcakes lol and I think the deal ended anyways but people still calling in about it




Backroom81 said:


> jroyst208 said:
> 
> 
> > Freezers are the worst when a bunch of crap comes through the autofills. You will be frozen solid by the time the batches are done.
> ...




I want to go in one of the freezers sometime...lol just to see how cold it is kinda curious lol


----------



## sigma7 (Nov 12, 2013)

the temperature drops below subzero...

it's not no time to be a hero.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Dr laytex, please add something? I love your stuff!


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## cihyfthedoor (Nov 14, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


>



That's exactly how it looked and sounded upon asking if there was a raise involved for my 90 day review and upon being asked about being a team trainer.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 16, 2013)

The champ in action.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 18, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


>


Is that Prometheus II or something from StarWars?


----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 18, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


>



Ahahah honestly..


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 18, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> Is that Prometheus II or something from StarWars?


I think it's from a Star Wars video game.  That blue really makes you think of Prometheus, though.  I just google search "clones" and this one popped up.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Nov 19, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


>



Or PSP games or FIFA 2011/NBA2K11 etc...


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## AssetsProtection (Nov 19, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


>




Ahahah lol. Would have told her ass. Sorry Household quantities .


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 19, 2013)

It's the cat food lady!
I swear she managed to get a customer comment form every week and complained about the price of cat food every single time.


----------



## GlobalJ (Nov 19, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> It's the cat food lady!
> I swear she managed to get a customer comment form every week and complained about the price of cat food every single time.



We have a lady who will occasionally buy the 35lb buckets of cat litter by the pallet...


----------



## Super (Nov 20, 2013)

Just wow....WOW at all that cat food she must be feeding a kitty army! 

Feel sorry for the cashier dude and if anyone else came behind her


----------



## daninnj (Nov 20, 2013)

Unfortunately she's most likely a cat hoarder.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2013)

If you ever see that cart coming, you know it's time for your 15.


----------



## DotWarner (Nov 20, 2013)

I have two cats, so I buy a lot of canned cat food for them, but at least I stack the cans by flavor!  I agree.  If I were a cashier and I saw that, it would be time for a break.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 20, 2013)

DotWarner said:


> I have two cats, so I buy a lot of canned cat food for them, but at least I stack the cans by flavor!  I agree.  If I were a cashier and I saw that, it would be time for a break.



I have 3 cats, too. I do stack my cans by flavor too.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 20, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


>



I wish my store could sell alcohol.... stupid state laws...


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 20, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Menage a Trois is shit wine anyway. why would you want to sell it?

Seriously, almost nobody ever buys that shit.


----------



## doxie71 (Nov 20, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesFour said:
> ...



I just wish my store could sell alcohol in general to be honest, good or bad.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 20, 2013)

doxie71 said:


> I just wish my store could sell alcohol in general to be honest, good or bad.


Sometimes the only way to forget a day of crappy guests is to get sh*t-faced drunk. 
To have the product in-house & be able to use your discount makes it all the easier.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 20, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> Menage a Trois is shit wine anyway. why would you want to sell it?
> 
> Seriously, almost nobody ever buys that shit.



At the end of the day, sometimes, your just so overwhelmed that the first thing you see is good enough. Who cares about the taste or quality after your days been hell. Although, if company's coming over, you grab the most expensive bottle (within reason) that you find at Safeway


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 20, 2013)

Back in the day it was a perk for those of us in the restaurant business to have one drink on the house (beer or wine) after our shift.
I suspect Spot would have all kind of loyal TMs if they set up that kind of a system these days.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 20, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Back in the day it was a perk for those of us in the restaurant business to have one drink on the house (beer or wine) after our shift.
> I suspect Spot would have all kind of loyal TMs if they set up that kind of a system these days.



that would make too much sense


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 21, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> It's the cat food lady!
> I swear she managed to get a customer comment form every week and complained about the price of cat food every single time.



I had to cash out the cat food lady once. She turned out to be a former co-worker; she was seasonal the same year as me.



GlobalJ said:


> We have a lady who will occasionally buy the 35lb buckets of cat litter by the pallet...



How the hell does she transport that much cat litter??


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 21, 2013)

*Next on Hoarders: Buried Alive
*


HardlinesFour said:


>


----------



## daninnj (Nov 21, 2013)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> DotWarner said:
> 
> 
> > I have two cats, so I buy a lot of canned cat food for them, but at least I stack the cans by flavor!  I agree.  If I were a cashier and I saw that, it would be time for a break.
> ...



My cat hates wet cat food. Tried feeding it to her a few times and she would take a nibble, look at me and meow ("You dope. I don't like this shit. Give me my dry food"). I keep a fountain of water for her though and thankfully since I got the fountain, she seems to drink way more.


----------



## daninnj (Nov 21, 2013)

> I had to cash out the cat food lady once. She turned out to be a former co-worker; she was seasonal the same year as me.



Our crazy cat lady is this short, thin, older lady who looks like she smokes 3 packs a day. She buys all the bags of the big Meow Mix when it's on sale and then complains we don't have anyone. One time I was walking through the parking lot going to shop on a night off and I saw her enter her car. No lie, there were cats and kittens free-ranging it in her vehicle.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 21, 2013)

Our crazy cat lady doesn't even come into the store.  She has the names of our GSTLs and CTL and asks for one of them to get her order ready...then they have to meet her at her car to get the money.  She's super nice, though, which makes it easier to help her.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 21, 2013)

Retail Girl said:


> Our crazy cat lady doesn't even come into the store.  She has the names of our GSTLs and CTL and asks for one of them to get her order ready...then they have to meet her at her car to get the money.  She's super nice, though, which makes it easier to help her.



We can do that?


----------



## GlobalJ (Nov 21, 2013)

HardlinesFour said:


> Retail Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Our crazy cat lady doesn't even come into the store.  She has the names of our GSTLs and CTL and asks for one of them to get her order ready...then they have to meet her at her car to get the money.  She's super nice, though, which makes it easier to help her.
> ...



Getting it ready I can see, it's no different than holding any other item for guest. But the latter i find interesting. Makes it easy for a TM to commit fraud, slip a little extra for themselves. If she's disabled or something, maybe I can see it. Maybe. Either way, it helps she's nice


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 21, 2013)

redeye58 said:


> doxie71 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish my store could sell alcohol in general to be honest, good or bad.
> ...



I have every product in house but no discount available to me other than what anyone else would get.

But I do see your point.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 21, 2013)

mrknownothing said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > It's the cat food lady!
> ...



a 35lb bucket full of well, anything, doesn't take up *that* much space.


----------



## Retail Girl (Nov 21, 2013)

GlobalJ said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> > Retail Girl said:
> ...



She's disabled.  I don't know much about the situation, so I stay away from it.


----------



## GlobalJ (Nov 21, 2013)

pzychopopgroove said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > commiecorvus said:
> ...



You'd  be surprised how well she gets all of it into her SUV. She's made 2 or 3 trips in one day before. 



Retail Girl said:


> GlobalJ said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesFour said:
> ...



Then I can defiantly see going the extra mile for her.


----------



## LURCHST3R (Nov 22, 2013)

My Two favorite Shirts:










had to do the coding myself for what ever reason the sites easy tools arent working or the uploads lol


----------



## oath2order (Nov 23, 2013)

LURCHST3R said:


> My Two favorite Shirts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god. I'm totally gonna start saying that now.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2013)

I hate that electric cart lady ALWAYS.... Beep beep beep ... than bang... right into my banana table even better into the apple table and there go that apples rolling down the race track into pet supplies. lol

more qmos, yeah !!


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 26, 2013)

^Perfect.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## new kid (Nov 27, 2013)

it really gets on my nerves.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Nov 27, 2013)

new kid said:


> it really gets on my nerves.



I'm sorry. I was guilty of that at my store.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## InvisibleGirl (Nov 28, 2013)

Not a meme, but a graphic nonetheless. 
Saw it on Tumblr, made me LMAO, especially as a first-timer in retail for Friday.


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 28, 2013)

jroyst208 said:


> I'm good most of the time, but on certain batches, they take forever and not even the cover up is good enough.


----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr Laytex said:


>


Dr. Laytex lives in grocery lol.


----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 29, 2013)

Snook said:


> I wish our BR HAD subt9999 all the freezer and dairy backstock...they pretty much burned batches for two days because they were pulling SO MUCH CRAP. I don't think our BR uses subt999, though, because when I mentioned it to a BR TM he had no idea what I was talking about.


It makes things so much easier. Plano likes to take down their aisles/endcaps and sto them all in. The batches end up relentlessly crazy.


----------



## jroyst208 (Nov 29, 2013)

Anybody know why my memes won't post? I never had a problem with any other website.


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 29, 2013)

jroyst208 said:


> Anybody know why my memes won't post? I never had a problem with any other website.



Have you been posting them as attachments? The site has been having on-and-off issues with displaying attachments.


----------



## Kroneru (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## Kroneru (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## buliSBI (Dec 4, 2013)

Does any know any better meme sites?  Memegenerator.net has gotten a bit clunky.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 5, 2013)

buliSBI said:


> Does any know any better meme sites?  Memegenerator.net has gotten a bit clunky.



I used to use QuickMeme, but then they changed the site and I don't know how to work it anymore. Now I usually use the meme maker function on Imgur.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 19, 2013)

The Doctor Who - Closing Time series


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's one for the Lodger


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you bulisSBI, ever so much.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 19, 2013)

Target Doge


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 19, 2013)

Vic said:


> Target Doge


Ð¡Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð±Ð¾ Target Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 19, 2013)

Need to do one of those that says things like Low Wages, Less Hours, Ridiculous Expectations, Fresh From College ETLs.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 19, 2013)

What I want for Christmas is the "old" Target with Bob at the helm.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 20, 2013)

commiecorvus said:


> Need to do one of those that says things like Low Wages, Less Hours, Ridiculous Expectations, Fresh From College ETLs.



More to your liking?


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 20, 2013)

Vic said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > Need to do one of those that says things like Low Wages, Less Hours, Ridiculous Expectations, Fresh From College ETLs.
> ...



More than perfect.
You sir are the man.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 21, 2013)

Wasn't really sure where to post these, and not sure if they have already been posted here, but I enjoyed them.

First is this

And then there is this, it is old, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2013)

vic said:


> wasn't really sure where to post these, and not sure if they have already been posted here, but i enjoyed them.
> 
> first is this
> 
> and then there is this, it is old, but i enjoyed it.



oh my god the first one.

I'm dying.


----------



## victoryordeath (Dec 22, 2013)

oath2order said:


> vic said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't really sure where to post these, and not sure if they have already been posted here, but i enjoyed them.
> ...



I showed it to almost every Guest Services TM at my store.  They all thought it was great.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Vic said:


> oath2order said:
> 
> 
> > vic said:
> ...



THAT REMINDS ME.

I have to show the first one to the ETL-Softlines. She loves Miley.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jan 4, 2014)

jroyst208 said:


>



This actually happened to my register when I worked at spot.. On black friday.


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh Lord, my ribs hurt.......ROFL


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 4, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Oh Lord, my ribs hurt.......ROFL



;P


----------



## victoryordeath (Jan 5, 2014)

jroyst208 said:


>



This for real happened to me when I worked Black Friday this year.  Thankfully it was with the first guest.  Did CA things for the night instead (mostly carry outs).


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>



You don't have a time clock in your backroom?


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 5, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>



Replace "backstock" with "empty tubs" and this is my life.  The other day, the main stockroom was completely devoid of any empty vehicles.  I was so confused, until I went exploring in receiving and found 10! empties just chilling in the corner by diapers.


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You don't have a time clock in your backroom?



It's there but something's wrong with it. When I tried punching out one time it stalled and showed an unfamiliar message. Then I noticed its time was off by 5-6 hours. So...


----------



## Kroneru (Jan 5, 2014)

StackerMistress said:


> Replace "backstock" with "empty tubs" and this is my life.  The other day, the main stockroom was completely devoid of any empty vehicles.  I was so confused, until I went exploring in receiving and found
> 10! empties just chilling in the corner by diapers.



I've seen the occasional tub but 10? Come on.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> You don't have a time clock in your backroom?



Ours hasn't worked for at least a couple years. They've tried to fix it several times, but they have yet to be successful, so I'm fairly certain they've given up.

And re: tubs - I never know where to put empties because every person I ask tells me something different.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 5, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> And re: tubs - I never know where to put empties because every person I ask tells me something different.



They're the only piece that doesn't have a place. We just put them into an aisle. Usually they end up conveniently placed for CAFs and POG Pulls.


----------



## konk (Jan 6, 2014)

I agree, but we have a new location now. It's going to take some getting used to. It may be easier when going down aisles to pull, but any space that a tub fits is space that we need for other stuff. Only tubs fit down aisles so they shouldn't be stored in spaces where pallets fit.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 6, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>


----------



## fina991 (Jan 6, 2014)

my greatest achievement as a target cashier











i mean if you're headed towards the exit anyway











if i had a redcard every time this happened






when you offer extra help and have to turn on your light











im sure some guests think it's technically impossible to ring up more than 10 items on an express lane... others just dont care





that last question that everyone apologizes for forgetting about


----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>



Especially when it's close to caf time and an overload of backstock.


----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 15, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> Kroneru said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## jroyst208 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 16, 2014)

A very good question, that is.


----------



## AllRedEverything (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## AllRedEverything (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## AllRedEverything (Jan 16, 2014)

Heard this from a TM in Canada the other day #TargetProblems


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't think those are working :/


----------



## bab5crusade (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jan 25, 2014)

bab5crusade said:


>



Truer words have seldom been spoken.


----------



## Super (Jan 27, 2014)

and then the BR person who let me in suddenly disappears like a ninja


P.S: I have noticed that direct links to memes on make your own websites is not working...I have had to upload the meme to Imgur or other image hosting service for it to work with the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 code

Good thing about Memegenerator is that it has a option to upload to Imgur ^.^


----------



## Cel (Jan 27, 2014)

Your electronics keys don't have a key to the lockup/closed stockroom? Ours do.


----------



## GlobalJ (Jan 27, 2014)

Cel said:


> Your electronics keys don't have a key to the lockup/closed stockroom? Ours do.



Our electronics keys get us into the lockup as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Our electronics & receiving keys, let us get into lockup & cages.


----------



## bab5crusade (Jan 27, 2014)

The top post on reddit as of now.


----------



## Super (Jan 29, 2014)

Cel said:


> Your electronics keys don't have a key to the lockup/closed stockroom? Ours do.



 For security reasons we have to pass off keys to who covers our breaks and also so the cover'er can help guests 

But yeah it does work with the lockup lol


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Super said:


> Cel said:
> 
> 
> > Your electronics keys don't have a key to the lockup/closed stockroom? Ours do.
> ...



Don't do that, unless you signed them out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BRTJ (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## sigma7 (Feb 5, 2014)

so many late nights spent zoning flip flops.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 5, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> so many late nights spent zoning flip flops.



They asked me to re-shop a cart of flip-flops once. I found myself superzoning and I ended up with (not one, but) two full carts. When the re-shop doubles like that, you know there's a problem.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 5, 2014)

what in the hell machine is that?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)

It's some sort of Cash Verifier thingie


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 5, 2014)

well dur, but is it only for some sort of City Target? Cash Office? ... who's leg do I have to hump to get one of those?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 5, 2014)

GrumpyAP said:


> well dur, but is it only for some sort of City Target? Cash Office? ... who's leg do I have to hump to get one of those?



It's being tested in Florida Stores. At each Check lane.  It's integrated into POS, and you have to run through, every dollar bill before POS will accept the Cash as Tender. I don't think it'll stay around long though, as, like I said, monopoly money is "approved" by it.

Some models, can also, verify the amount of money by reading a small little magnet in the cash. It actually, tells POS how much money has been verified.  It's really, really cool.

But like I said, I don't think they'll be keeping 'em. There super expensive, and every other attempt at similar things have been abandoned.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 5, 2014)

id say this would be nice, one per store, cash office basis  .... for all $100 and $50 and per discretion for other 'mneh it feels weird' instances...

then again, they dont let me make decisions


----------



## oath2order (Feb 5, 2014)

It applies.


----------



## Barcode (Feb 6, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


>



Wow, that's a terrible idea... That will make checkout a LOT slower having to fuck around with those scanners.


----------



## Bored Food Aver (Feb 6, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


>





HardlinesFour said:


> It's some sort of Cash Verifier thingie





HardlinesFour said:


> It's being tested in Florida Stores. At each Check lane.  It's integrated into POS, and you have to run through, every dollar bill before POS will accept the Cash as Tender. I don't think it'll stay around long though, as, like I said, monopoly money is "approved" by it.
> 
> Some models, can also, verify the amount of money by reading a small little magnet in the cash. It actually, tells POS how much money has been verified.  It's really, really cool.
> 
> But like I said, I don't think they'll be keeping 'em. There super expensive, and every other attempt at similar things have been abandoned.




NO!!!  I have a hard enough time finding old bills in circulation as it is, now there's machines on the check lanes?  Laaaaaaame.

(I know no one will understand my frustration with this unless they collect coins and old bills like I do.)


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## daninnj (Feb 7, 2014)

I'M FAMOUS!!!!

http://www.buffalonews.com/feed/man-arrested-in-target-fire-admits-to-crime-police-say-20130817


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


>





daninnj said:


> I'M FAMOUS!!!!
> 
> http://www.buffalonews.com/feed/man-arrested-in-target-fire-admits-to-crime-police-say-20130817





daninnj said:


> I'M FAMOUS!!!!
> 
> http://www.buffalonews.com/feed/man-arrested-in-target-fire-admits-to-crime-police-say-20130817


Code red in men's!  My Lod would freak out.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesHellion said:


> View attachment 426



I remember someone posting about doing that with a toaster  lol


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> HardlinesHellion said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 426
> ...



It's funny you should say that. When I find open boxes on the sales floor, more often than not, it's *toasters* and coffee makers.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> HardlinesFour said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesHellion said:
> ...



And that's even with the display we have of the damn thing sitting on the shelf.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)

I remember another story, where someone didn't like the color of a hair dryer, so they took the real one out of the box, and replaced it with the one on display. And than came back, when they realized the cord was cut off. lol.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> I remember another story, where someone didn't like the color of a hair dryer, so they took the real one out of the box, and replaced it with the on on display. And than came back, when they realized the cord was cut off. lol.



Can't tell you how many times I've had to get my displays from guest services because people tried to buy them.


----------



## daninnj (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't care about opened boxes, how about finding very used cookware (an expensive brand we don't sell) in Pfresh?


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 7, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> mrknownothing said:
> 
> 
> > HardlinesFour said:
> ...


Always always the displayed ones. They never quite go back in the box properly either


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 7, 2014)

daninnj said:


> I don't care about opened boxes, how about finding very used cookware (an expensive brand we don't sell) in Pfresh?


Maybe they were trying to go back to the barter system?


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesHellion said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > mrknownothing said:
> ...



I hate finding them when I zone small appliances because I can never get them to fit in the box the way they did before. I usually end up just throwing the thing in my zone cart and hope that whoever is at the service desk will do something about it (i.e. repackage it).


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)

daninnj said:


> I don't care about opened boxes, how about finding very used cookware (an expensive brand we don't sell) in Pfresh?


 Is that Calphalon I see? That belongs at Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 7, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> Is that Calphalon I see? That belongs at Bed Bath & Beyond



We have Kitchen Essentials by Calphalon. Is that close enough?


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 7, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> We have Kitchen Essentials by Calphalon. Is that close enough?



Naw, Kitchen Essentials, is the weeding gift you give, for that coworker that forced you to come to their wedding. That's the good, good stuff, you give to your BFF. 

I should have added. Unless you're a professional chef, it really doesn't matter. Both do the exact same thing, it's just that the real stuff is a made better, and will last longer.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 8, 2014)

No vibing that guest.


----------



## HardlinesHellion (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh the things you can find


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 11, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Target send out black Black History Month poster.
> 
> Poster prominently displays random white guy model.




Why am I not surprised?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> Target send out black Black History Month poster.
> 
> Poster prominently displays random white guy model.



And also would I would assume a Spanish/Latino woman, along with a white woman.

Get rid of those three, make it an entirely black cast.


----------



## GrumpyAP (Feb 11, 2014)

LORD HAVE MERCY.


----------



## bab5crusade (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2014)

Why oh why do all of these people decide to try the clothes on after cutting off the tags? Who does that?


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 12, 2014)

Me: Has this been washed?
Guest: No! Uh....no.
Me: *sniffs the garment* It smells like fabric softener.
Guest: I....keep my laundry stuff in the same closet so....it must've picked up the smell while it was on the hanger.
Me: It has softener caked on the hem here....
Guest: *snatches it out of my hands & stomps off*


----------



## bab5crusade (Feb 12, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Me: Has this been washed?
> Guest: No! Uh....no.
> Me: *sniffs the garment* It smells like fabric softener.
> Guest: I....keep my laundry stuff in the same closet so....it must've picked up the smell while it was on the hanger.
> ...



We used to do that. Now with the "Just Say YES" policy in place. We accept the return and destroy the item. :/


----------



## Retail Girl (Feb 12, 2014)

We've been taking that stuff back since the vibe started.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2014)

Pretty sure my store has taken the stuff back even before the Just say Yes crap.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 12, 2014)

http://imgur.com/Md3paVE


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 13, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Me: Has this been washed?
> Guest: No! Uh....no.
> Me: *sniffs the garment* It smells like fabric softener.
> Guest: I....keep my laundry stuff in the same closet so....it must've picked up the smell while it was on the hanger.
> ...



I have (closed, un-opened) boxes of Bounce & Downy Sheets (got 'em on final clearance), I purchased just to keep in my drawers, and believe it or not, I always smell "Outdoor Fresh-y" & "Clean Breeze" as I walk around. Esp, if it rains, the scent really gets a little stronger. 

So.., if it wasn't for the fact, that softner was caked on (probably sounds like, they poured way, way too much) that excuse is almost plausible.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 13, 2014)

*waves* Hey Dan...

http://consumerist.com/2014/02/13/d...y-wont-refund-your-meal-from-2-nights-before/


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 13, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> *waves* Hey Dan...
> 
> http://consumerist.com/2014/02/13/d...y-wont-refund-your-meal-from-2-nights-before/



Come on, don't give him any ideas!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2014)

In Jersey, no less!! lol


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 13, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeek!
It's SPOTHRA!


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## bab5crusade (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Feb 19, 2014)

Revolution or Walking Dead-future?


Dr Laytex said:


>


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## sigma7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr always does amazing work!


----------



## Disenchanted (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr Laytex said:


>


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr Laytex said:


>




I bow down before the genius that is Dr Laytex,


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you do a repost of your "Target invades Canada" cover? It was my fave & absolutely EPIC!
For some reason, the earlier images aren't showing up.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dr L, you ALWAYS deliver epic


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2014)

Dr Laytex said:


>



YES.


----------



## Super (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 22, 2014)

Dr Laytex said:


>


Haha love the SOT reference


----------



## daninnj (Feb 23, 2014)

I look forward to Dr Laytex's parodies more than the crappy coupons they've been sending out.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 25, 2014)

This was forwarded to me, it was "front page" on Reddit, this morning.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Mar 1, 2014)

I was forwarded this one, too. Another "front page" moment


----------



## Barcode (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 1, 2014)

Barcode said:


>



That would be a rough zone at my store. Toys, electronics/MMB, seasonal, all of market, and infant hardlines? Ouch.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 1, 2014)

Barcode said:


>



My store would have that as home decor (E), pets paper chemicals hair and cosmetics (F), and all of market (G).

ouch.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Logistics princess (Mar 4, 2014)

AceOfSpades said:


>



HAHAHAHAHA I'm dying. omg lol


----------



## doxie71 (Mar 4, 2014)

AceOfSpades said:


>


This is so accurate it isn't even funny.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 4, 2014)

AceOfSpades said:


>


Ace, that's absolutely EPIC!


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## MrTaskMule (Mar 11, 2014)

https://imgflip.com/i/7gx66


----------



## MrTaskMule (Mar 11, 2014)

https://imgflip.com/i/7gxc6


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 18, 2014)

Damn, BuliSBI.....you're SO good.


----------



## adcamper92 (Mar 25, 2014)

If Target was honest lol


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 25, 2014)

Been done already, along with "Expect more, pay less".


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 26, 2014)

adcamper92 said:


> If Target was honest lol http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.php?attachments/p0uv8-jpg.472/



@daninnj, it's your sign!


----------



## lovecats (Mar 28, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> adcamper92 said:
> 
> 
> > If Target was honest lol http://www.thebreakroom.org/index.php?attachments/p0uv8-jpg.472/
> ...


Why did I just hear that in Bill Engval's (not sure of spelling) voice?


----------



## Kroneru (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I HATE spiders.....


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 16, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I HATE spiders.....



But you need to get your numbers up.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2014)

*takes BP: 160/110*

Yep, they're up!


----------



## Kroneru (Apr 16, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kroneru said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > redeye58 said:
> ...


Can I "like" this 20 times?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kroneru is the "King of Memes"


----------



## Kroneru (Apr 17, 2014)

>be me
>be GSTL
>#closing shift
>2 cashiers c/o
>cart attendant ncns
>FrontEndBrand.exe has crashed and RestroomFollowup.iso has failed to mount. Send error report?
>crowd of guests spawn out of nowhere
>#teamIneedbackup
>2 reinforcements arrive
>guest traffic be like can't stop, won't stop
>lines grow to sleepware
>#teamIneedmorebackup





>"I'll take the next guest on express..."


----------



## bab5crusade (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 29, 2014)

Kroneru said:


> >be me
> >be GSTL
> >#closing shift
> >2 cashiers c/o
> ...


There is no one left but the Lod & electronics tm.  Grab the electronics tm for backup too. Lod, please take all call buttons on the Salesfloor right now, please.


----------



## buliSBI (May 9, 2014)




----------



## daninnj (May 9, 2014)

buliSBI said:


>



You think you're being funny but a few years ago my city's corrupt school superintendent was forced to resign from her position filed for unemployment and bagged a few more million dollars.


----------



## buliSBI (May 9, 2014)

I think Sterling will have to give up the Clippers.  Many hope he will be forced to sell it for what he paid in the beginning for the franchise.   I think the NBA will force him to sell it for a current basic estimate worth.   But he is going to fight to keep it and drag it out for about a year.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 9, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> I think Sterling will have to give up the Clippers.  Many hope he will be forced to sell it for what he paid in the beginning for the franchise.   I think the NBA will force him to sell it for a current basic estimate worth.   But he is going to fight to keep it and drag it out for about a year.



I'm sure he's going to court.
The guy is nothing if not litigious.


----------



## findmeharry (May 11, 2014)




----------



## findmeharry (May 11, 2014)

This happened to me today. "Ma'am. Wait."


----------



## softlines hime (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love having the STL tell me how I'm "the embodiment of the vibe" and then get my review and be told to improve my performance.


----------



## Dr Laytex (May 11, 2014)




----------



## commiecorvus (May 11, 2014)

@Dr Laytex  you are the gift that keeps on giving.
This is so shiny.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2014)

Hail hydra.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (May 11, 2014)

All the women cashiers at my store :


----------



## redeye58 (May 11, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......
*me climbs down from where I was hiding from that BIG spider*


----------



## mrknownothing (May 11, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> @Dr Laytex  you are the gift that keeps on giving.
> *This is so shiny.*



You wouldn't happen to be a fan of Firefly, would you? 

Also, I agree. The parody RED covers are AMAZING! fantastic.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 12, 2014)

mrknownothing said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > @Dr Laytex  you are the gift that keeps on giving.
> ...




What can I say?
Whovian, Browncoat, Comic books, history, WoW, politics, computers, if there is a topic that can make people move slowly away from me at a party the minute I start talking about it, I'm into it.


----------



## Cel (May 12, 2014)

You must go to some lame parties if you can't talk about any of that without it being awkward.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 12, 2014)

Cel said:


> You must go to some lame parties if you can't talk about any of that without it being awkward.



More the ones I 'have' to go to as opposed to the ones I want to go to.
My wife's family, professional, and political obligations have gotten me in trouble more than once for quoting the 10th Doctor or Mal to someone who didn't have the faintest idea who I was talking about.


----------



## Dreamwolf31 (May 14, 2014)

How could talking about Dr. Who ever be awkward?


----------



## icaruslived (May 15, 2014)

softlines hime said:


> Gotta love having the STL tell me how I'm "the embodiment of the vibe" and then get my review and be told to improve my performance.


IF I worked more than 7 hours a week I'd have this printed on red polo shirts...


----------



## buliSBI (May 16, 2014)

About the only Dr Who moment I ever saw was the regeneration scene in Time of the Doctor.  11 was so close to kissing his vision of his former mother-in-law who is dead.   AWKWARD!


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> About the only Dr Who moment I ever saw was the regeneration scene in Time of the Doctor.  11 was so close to kissing his vision of his former mother-in-law who is dead.   AWKWARD!



Hey, she's still alive in 1920's New York.
He just can't visit her, it's a_ big ball of wibbly-wobbly... timey-wimey... stuff."_


----------



## mrknownothing (May 18, 2014)




----------



## AssetsProtection (Jun 17, 2014)

To the Parents that yelled at their kids for messing up my zone tonight.


----------



## ZombiePanties31 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2014)

ZombiePanties31 said:


>



Okay, so he's in omestics. Judging by the paper on the black thing (clipboard?) he's probably a manager. Judging by the white plastic bag, he's either doing 4x4s or sign take-down on a Saturday since they can't afford to put a TM to do it or the zone will suffer.

Since there's no ads on the aisle, and judging the direction of the cart, more likely 4x4s.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Jun 19, 2014)

This picture has been around longer than 4x4's.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 20, 2014)

There's label strips in the bag and a tray over the baby seat with what look to be stapled planograms. Definitely setting pogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr Laytex said:


> This picture has been around longer than 4x4's.



This. I think someone posted that one here a couple years ago.


----------



## icaruslived (Jun 20, 2014)

That's really old.  1.  the products are now broken up between B/C and the shopping cart still has metal.

2.  I've been with Spot FAR TOO LONG


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2014)

icaruslived said:


> That's really old.  1.  the products are now broken up between B/C and the shopping cart still has metal.
> 
> 2.  I've been with Spot FAR TOO LONG



...my store has metal carts


----------



## icaruslived (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm jealous because they actually fit in the aisles with out taking the person shopping along side of you down the aisle with you.


----------



## sigma7 (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't understand the big gap all around the top of the cart. Small stuff piled on top of a full cart just slides out a lot of the time.  The new carts are nice, don't get me wrong. That gap just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Cel (Jun 21, 2014)

My store still uses those carts exclusively.


----------



## buliSBI (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Bosch (Jun 25, 2014)

sigma7 said:


> I don't understand the big gap all around the top of the cart. Small stuff piled on top of a full cart just slides out a lot of the time.  The new carts are nice, don't get me wrong. That gap just doesn't make sense.



Its for hellspawn to have a handle to hold while their mother/father wheels them around cause they are learning that walking is for the stupid..

I however laugh when a cart falls over after telling them its not a good idea to hang off the side..


----------



## Kroneru (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Kroneru (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## konk (Jul 6, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>


So true! I push the 5's everyday and never have any backstock! Only if it's something I can't lay on top or make fit neatly.


----------



## sher (Jul 6, 2014)

icaruslived said:


> That's really old.  1.  the products are now broken up between B/C and the shopping cart still has metal.
> 
> 2.  I've been with Spot FAR TOO LONG



My store still has those carts. We had one of the newer ones for some reason, for months. I just realized it's gone now. I hated the new cart. It's so bulky. We have some of the newer baskets.


----------



## AssetsProtection (Jul 7, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>




Would have called BS but then I realized it said "Backroom" not Flow lol.


----------



## Em22 (Jul 7, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>



No joke...I got put on Flow/Truck Unload team for a day (don't ask me why) and I'm usually backroom... This, this is too true


----------



## icaruslived (Jul 8, 2014)

Kroneru said:


>


For real!!!  I cringed today doing 4x4.  Cashier who has been there for about 20 years maybe - "where's back stock ? I have tons of it" I look over she has 20 bottles of nail polish remover.  Apparently she wasn't a fant of having the actual number of facings so she pulled the dividers from the back wall and killed the product depth.  All I could think was BR is going to love this and thankfully it's not me this time.  Every Saturday I go through this with the cosmetic wall.  I have no idea why it's such a big deal with our reset the products fit just fine. They just do not want to read, or can't probably can't...


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jul 8, 2014)

icaruslived said:


> Kroneru said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


My STL loves to call me to the back room to push full carts & tubs with backstock clips. Most of the time just about everything will go out. What I've always wondered is why we don't make the people who brought all that back there push it correctly?


----------



## icaruslived (Jul 8, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> icaruslived said:
> 
> 
> > Kroneru said:
> ...


I wonder the same thing myself...


----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 8, 2014)

BullseyeBabe said:


> My STL loves to call me to the back room to push full carts & tubs with backstock clips. Most of the time just about everything will go out. What I've always wondered is why we don't make the people who brought all that back there push it correctly?



If I see who brought it back, I make that person re-push it if it fails my audit.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 8, 2014)

@Kroneru as usual you are the Duke of Memes.
Great work.


----------



## Kroneru (Jul 8, 2014)

@commiecorvus *takes a bow*


----------



## konk (Jul 9, 2014)

I thought it was sarcasm since backroom has a tendency to over push when they work pulls.


----------



## missionimpossible (Jul 9, 2014)

konk said:


> I thought it was sarcasm since backroom has a tendency to over push when they work pulls.


I hear those comments when we push but really, I hate over push. Nothing worse than thinking the backroom is good and clean and then all of a sudden 3 cars of over push HBA comes rolling in.


----------



## Dr Laytex (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## BigEyedPhish (Aug 3, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


>



I was on the walkie looking for two specific names for my STL. When I literally found my whole name. I bought them all and they sit on my desk.

I still can't believe I have not seen a "John" yet.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


>



LOOK AT ALL THAT SPACE THERE'S SO MUCH ROOM THERE. NGL COMPARED TO MY STORE THAT'S A LOT.


----------



## konk (Aug 3, 2014)

Both balers broke?


----------



## Bosch (Aug 3, 2014)

konk said:


> Both balers broke?



More like no one to make a bale.

Or our store, the gate is down most won't open it to fill the bailer. Leaving crap everywhere.


----------



## murphyslaw (Aug 3, 2014)

How did you get into my store? Lol. 


HardlinesFour said:


>


----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 3, 2014)

Bosch said:


> konk said:
> 
> 
> > Both balers broke?
> ...



At my store, they'll turn on the baler to smash down the cardboard, but they'll shut it off before it's finished. Otherwise, I would open the gate and keep adding cardboard. Can't add anything when the freaking crusher is still down.


----------



## konk (Aug 4, 2014)

I used to leave a crack to force them to flatten their boxes but you can imagine why that didn't work out. Now we keep it on, but they still don't push the button.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 4, 2014)

jroyst208 said:


>



Hahaha, during my manager shift yesterday i actually did this. Thank god my store has a spare set.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 4, 2014)

pzychopopgroove said:


> jroyst208 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Did it at a restaurant I was managing only it wasn't the drawer it was the office.
I had to crawl through the drop down ceiling on one side and over the wall, then fix everything, to get them.
Never made that mistake again.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 5, 2014)

http://cheezburger.com/8275065344?ref=whatspopularvotes
Couldn't get the images up but certainly is 'truth in advertising'.
And, yeh, the signing is VERY familiar.....


----------



## salesfloor10 (Aug 5, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> http://cheezburger.com/8275065344?ref=whatspopularvotes
> Couldn't get the images up but certainly is 'truth in advertising'.
> And, yeh, the signing is VERY familiar.....


I saw that one here...
https://m.facebook.com/targetteammemberconfessions

The pictures are funny, some of the team member confessions aren't so much.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Aug 6, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> pzychopopgroove said:
> 
> 
> > jroyst208 said:
> ...




Hahaha oh fuck, I would have loved to be the fly on the wall.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 6, 2014)

pzychopopgroove said:


> commiecorvus said:
> 
> 
> > pzychopopgroove said:
> ...




I could have really done without the round of applause my crew gave me when I came walking out of the office.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Aug 6, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> And, yeh, the signing is VERY familiar.....


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 6, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> redeye58 said:
> 
> 
> > And, yeh, the signing is VERY familiar.....





They must have had a Signing Ninja working with them to get the sizes and fonts right.
That was brilliant.

Shame squares indeed.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2014)

konk said:


> Both balers broke?



I WANT TWO BALERS


----------



## Kroneru (Aug 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> konk said:
> 
> 
> > Both balers broke?
> ...



*grabby hands*


----------



## konk (Aug 10, 2014)

I want to be able to roll a trash cage into a baler and remove an empty cage!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 11, 2014)

...and I want a day without entitlement queens but we both know ain't either of those happenin'.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks to the new "be bold" policy, we now accept Wal-Mart Returns.

Eeh


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait, seriously? Yeah, anyone that accepted that'd get told off at my store.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Sep 1, 2014)

what. the. fuck.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 1, 2014)

Most likely came on the truck


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 1, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Most likely came on the truck



Nope. That was a real return


----------



## AssetsProtection (Sep 1, 2014)

1. FIND LIKE ITEM
2. MAKE REPACKAGE/AS-IS FOR IT
3.???
4.PROFIT!


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Sep 19, 2014)

Pretty much every morning at Starbucks.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 20, 2014)

Not poison, but I've def considered switching it out to decaf some days....


----------



## JustJoe (Sep 21, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> Thanks to the new "be bold" policy, we now accept Wal-Mart Returns.
> 
> Eeh


And I've seen our clearance stickers on items at Walmart.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder if some Team Members, moonlight over there?  lmao


----------



## PugMuffin (Sep 21, 2014)

HardlinesFour said:


> Thanks to the new "be bold" policy, we now accept Wal-Mart Returns.
> 
> Eeh


This is how I feel about "Be Bold:" the policy to ignore policies:


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now, can you put Leo in a red polo?


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Sep 29, 2014)

Happened to me the other day


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 30, 2014)

Updated







buliSBI said:


> View attachment 601


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 30, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> Updated
> 
> View attachment 605
> 
> ...


his name badge should read: "King of the World"


----------



## tinytommytoe (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Backroom81 (Oct 10, 2014)

My store still has a few of the old LRT holsters.  I love those things and wish we could still buy them.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## buliSBI (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## salesfloor10 (Oct 27, 2014)

AceOfSpades said:


>



Or just "When you get a PDA"


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 28, 2014)

One of my own making


----------



## PugMuffin (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm the only one.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Nov 7, 2014)

ExhaustedCashier said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only one.


Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## balthrop (Nov 7, 2014)

thatcashierdude said:


> ExhaustedCashier said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure I'm the only one.
> ...


yep OneSpot can burn in a pit of everlasting fire.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2014)

balthrop said:


> thatcashierdude said:
> 
> 
> > ExhaustedCashier said:
> ...


There's even plenty of lighters in there, too!


----------



## mrknownothing (Nov 9, 2014)

ExhaustedCashier said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only one.



When I was a cashier, I was that guy. But these days, ain't nobody got time fo' dat.


----------



## asidius (Nov 12, 2014)

I just started and this is how I feel:


----------



## thatcashierdude (Nov 12, 2014)

prosidius said:


> I just started and this is how I feel:


I'll second that. Softlines is a black pit that I can never find anything in. Maybe if I transferred over there I'd get it, but for now I just avoid everything except running the fitting room.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 12, 2014)

Been there, zoned that & it's STILL a black pit no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## asidius (Nov 12, 2014)

thatcashierdude said:


> I'll second that. Softlines is a black pit that I can never find anything in. Maybe if I transferred over there I'd get it, but for now I just avoid everything except running the fitting room.



Reshop is a nightmare in softlines.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Nov 12, 2014)

prosidius said:


> Reshop is a nightmare in softlines.


Yeah but you can sit down for some of it, like when you're folding a bunch of stuff or answering a phone call.


----------



## konk (Nov 12, 2014)

I can usually find stuff for my FA. I like the challenge.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Dec 4, 2014)

It makes doing the morning audit a nightmare.  Especially in HBA.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2014)

buliSBI said:


>


I found out my former GSTL actually did this.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2014)

THIS IS TARGET...


----------



## Backroom81 (Dec 5, 2014)

AceOfSpades said:


> It makes doing the morning audit a nightmare.  Especially in HBA.




I prefer to find that when doing the audit because it means I can fix it on the spot.  Dump everything out, put a reasonable amount of product in the waco correctly, scan the location like normal, toggle to STO and backstock what wouldn't fit into other wacos.  Sure, it shows as an error on the audit report at the end of the week but it fixes the location.

Also, a waco that bad means I'm going to the backroom detail report first to find out who I need to chew out and document it for possible CA (if it happens a lot).


----------



## Dr Laytex (Dec 5, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> THIS IS TARGET...




I saw this on TMZ last night also.  I can just hear the meetings now.
"Hey, between this and Alex From Target we can fire the advertising teams and just make anyone with a cell phone a "Citizen Advertiser".  We'll save a fortune and all the kids will love us, cause we're so edgy!"
And from now on every video that comes out will be suspect because you won't know if it's viral marketing or not.


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2014)

What I find funny is the guy's holster is under his belly


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 5, 2014)

buliSBI said:


> THIS IS TARGET...



One that is not Best Practice safety violation.  Two the poster violated Targets social media policy


----------



## AceOfSpades (Dec 6, 2014)

Restarting your PDA.


----------



## hannahlouwho (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2014)

hannahlouwho said:


>




I suspect a goodly number of the people here would be in much better shape or fired after saying things they shouldn't.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeh, can't have us acting like GUESTS now, can we?


----------



## salesfloor10 (Dec 22, 2014)

konk said:


> I can usually find stuff for my FA. I like the challenge.


I'd love it if I could pull FAs all day. For some reason I really enjoy it!


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## daninnj (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay, not Target but I was in HomeGoods earlier and I had to take a picture of what someone did.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 27, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Okay, not Target but I was in HomeGoods earlier and I had to take a picture of what someone did.
> 
> View attachment 710




That's the name of Hank Williams III metal punk band.


----------



## see spot save (Dec 28, 2014)

Ah...nothing like high school humor


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 28, 2014)

Anybody remember the year we had the  tissue boxes for BTS with letters on them?
I swear we had to fix them every day because people would turn them into assorted swear words etc.
The most creative/interesting one said Jesus Licks.
I'm pretty sure about half of them were done by TMs.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 28, 2014)

AP would see them, toot sweet.


----------



## murphyslaw (Dec 28, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> konk said:
> 
> 
> > I can usually find stuff for my FA. I like the challenge.
> ...



If there was nothing else going on in the backroom it would be awesome.


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 28, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Anybody remember the year we had the  tissue boxes for BTS with letters on them?
> I swear we had to fix them every day because people would turn them into assorted swear words etc.
> The most creative/interesting one said Jesus Licks.
> I'm pretty sure about half of them were done by TMs.



We had them this year. On one of the busiest days of the year at my store (opening weekend for the nearby university), someone thought it would be funny to bring a few boxes near the front end and spell THOT.


----------



## daninnj (Dec 28, 2014)

see spot save said:


> Ah...nothing like high school humor



Yeah, someone had fun in my store with those.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2014)

commiecorvus said:


> Anybody remember the year we had the  tissue boxes for BTS with letters on them?
> I swear we had to fix them every day because people would turn them into assorted swear words etc.
> The most creative/interesting one said Jesus Licks.
> I'm pretty sure about half of them were done by TMs.



HI YES YOU HAVE CAUGHT ME.


----------



## RXninja (Feb 21, 2015)

Dr Laytex said:


>


I know this meme is old, but I think that's me in the picture, where did you get it?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2015)

this is gnna be good


----------



## Dr Laytex (Feb 22, 2015)

COninja said:


> I know this meme is old, but I think that's me in the picture, where did you get it?


I just did a google image search of target team members boxes, or target team members working.  I don't know what site it came from.


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2015)

We all have that one cashier...


----------



## thatcashierdude (Feb 24, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> We all have *that one cashier*...








Heh, in all seriousness I know what you're talking about. Easier to give them "their" lane back than try to fight it lol...


----------



## Kompa (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 27, 2015)

Setting peg-hook-heavy POGs while peg-hook-blindness sets in






aka fuck the cotton swabs and fuck the hair accessories


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 2, 2015)

buliSBI said:


>




Not here too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 13, 2015)

When I hear that in addition to zoning seasonal, MMB, Toys, and Infants, being the first point of call for backup throughout the shift (and getting reamed if I don't respond), and helping guests in Electronics, not to mention Photo, and find time for a 15 (which I'm talking if they like it or not) in a _three and a half hour shift _the STL and ETL-SF want me to go through MMB, find the outs, and check ALL alternate locations and fill them from those:


----------



## konk (Mar 13, 2015)

3 1/2 doesn't get a 15


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 13, 2015)

konk said:


> 3 1/2 doesn't get a 15



In a 5-hour state, it does.


----------



## konk (Mar 13, 2015)

I stand corrected


----------



## Kartman (Mar 13, 2015)

Forty six and two are just ahead of me...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

This is probably how everyone feels when they are asked this.


----------



## PugMuffin (Mar 19, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Forty six and two are just ahead of me...


Good song.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 19, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> This is probably how everyone feels when they are asked this.


When I used to wear my Target Volunteers shirt I had a woman ask me is I was getting paid or was I really volunteering. I mean the shirt is s little misleading of you don't understand.


----------



## konk (Mar 19, 2015)

Everything's "misleading" to Target guests. They probably all make more than us too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 19, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> This is probably how everyone feels when they are asked this.


Spell check? You have a degree, too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

I didn't make the meme.  I just forward it along.  You wouldn't arrest a guy who's just delivering drugs from one guy to another.


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 20, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I didn't make the meme.  I just forward it along.



I can attest to this. I've seen it on other sites before. Some uneducated retail employee doesn't know how to spell.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 20, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> I didn't make the meme.  I just forward it along.  You wouldn't arrest a guy who's just delivering drugs from one guy to another.


You should of fixed it. Oh wait, then you would complain about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2015)

Of is a helping verb?  We'll, I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Mar 23, 2015)

When I have a guest barking at me that their pictures are done, but I don't yet have a yellow release arrow and thusly a payment label:


----------



## awbuckit (Mar 25, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You should of fixed it. Oh wait, then you would complain about it.



Should have fixed it.


----------



## meronachic (Mar 25, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> When I used to wear my Target Volunteers shirt I had a woman ask me is I was getting paid or was I really volunteering. I mean the shirt is s little misleading of you don't understand.


I was asked that too, she said "I didn't know Target had volunteers working here", and I was like um no that's not what it means.


----------



## Andosphere (Mar 25, 2015)

meronachic said:


> I was asked that too, she said "I didn't know Target had volunteers working here", and I was like um no that's not what it means.



I have one of the trainer name tags, and went to help a guest who took one look at me and said " oh, I see you are new here, can you grab somebody more experienced?"...... I just stared at her


----------



## see spot save (Mar 25, 2015)

meronachic said:


> I was asked that too, she said "I didn't know Target had volunteers working here", and I was like um no that's not what it means.


Only people who have never worked retail would think that someone would volunteer to.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Mar 25, 2015)

buliSBI said:


> THIS IS TARGET...



this was brilliant!


----------



## findmeharry (Apr 9, 2015)

RunForACallBox said:


> When I used to wear my Target Volunteers shirt I had a woman ask me is I was getting paid or was I really volunteering. I mean the shirt is s little misleading of you don't understand.


I wear that shirt because of this.
I had this  guest ask me if I worked there, and then she saw my cart of reshop as well and said, "Oh, you're just shopping." What. No.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

I think this quite possibly could be the best meme about Target in the history of human kind.  It pretty much describes the sole purpose of Target.


----------



## Kompa (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Redzee (May 8, 2015)

M


pzychopopgroove said:


> this was brilliant!


I could work for that guy.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## see spot save (May 12, 2015)

^and only two of those five cashiers were scheduled.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (May 13, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


>


this could work for wall shart too


----------



## Redzee (May 13, 2015)

pzychopopgroove said:


> this could work for wall shart too


Well the store is busy.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## luna831 (Jul 8, 2015)

asidius said:


> I just started and this is how I feel:
> Louis is so hot


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)

Last year's christmas decorations.


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)

LOL! BUTTER!


----------



## SoftlinesSquirrel (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> LOL! BUTTER!


did they have to defect out the land o lakes butter ???
just qmos and use the mydevice TOSS option !!


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not good at making memes, but how about one for "must be Monday, my devices are down"


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> did they have to defect out the land o lakes butter ???
> just qmos and use the mydevice TOSS option !!



Can't qmos from guest services


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Can't qmos from guest services


get a mydevice , you can qmos from any mydevice via the toss item learn


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> get a mydevice , you can qmos from any mydevice via the toss item learn



But if you're in Guest Service anyway, why bother if the register is right there? Besides, look at the date on that tag. I don't think stores even had MyDevices yet.


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 8, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>


Ah yes, amoebas....


----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## OtherGuy (Jul 8, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>



That's an alot: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2015)

OtherGuy said:


> That's an alot: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


oh my god

he spoke outside of the mydevice thread

with the comment response of the year

Member of the Year 2015: OtherGuy


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>


Wow a perfectly zoned aisle not my store. I luve the fact this bitch took the whole metal holder for the baskets.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> Wow a perfectly zoned aisle not my store. I luve the fact this bitch took the whole metal holder for the baskets.


That was part the April fools joke.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 8, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That was part the April fools joke.



You sure? Not always a joke.


----------



## NPC (Jul 9, 2015)

Yeah...apparently it's super common. I saw this while shopping at a different store once. Didn't feel right taking out my phone to snap a pick, but it still made me laugh.





This one is intentional.


----------



## NPC (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 9, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>



Why was she hanging on a peghook?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Why was she hanging on a peghook?


She is replacing the shopkins since we never have them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 9, 2015)

Bosch said:


> You sure? Not always a joke.


It was mention in Aprils fool thread, along with this one.
https://corporate.target.com/article/2015/04/fannybasket


----------



## Bosch (Jul 9, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It was mention in Aprils fool thread, along with this one.
> https://corporate.target.com/article/2015/04/fannybasket



Not always a joke.. We ordered hand baskets to bulk out each stand so people would stop doing this.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 9, 2015)

That's unbelievable!!!


----------



## Redzee (Jul 9, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> Why was she hanging on a peghook?


She's also underpriced. Cute kiddo.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 9, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Yeah...apparently it's super common. I saw this while shopping at a different store once. Didn't feel right taking out my phone to snap a pick, but it still made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Derpworthy.


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Jul 10, 2015)

Bosch said:


> Not always a joke.. We ordered hand baskets to bulk out each stand so people would stop doing this.



My store had the PMT affix them to the aisle they were sitting by.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Derpworthy.



I wonder if you could buy the basket holders when the stores closed.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 10, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


> My store had the PMT affix them to the aisle they were sitting by.



HEY TL WHO WORKS AT THIS STORE AND STALKS ME ON HERE

GET OUR PMT TO DO THIS.

IT'S A GOOD IDEA


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

View attachment 987 




Not Target related but still funny and sad  



View attachment 988


----------



## Kartman (Jul 10, 2015)

Just barely!!!


----------



## NPC (Jul 10, 2015)

Last time I was in a Kmart, I felt like I was in a post apocalyptic world, scavenging for overpriced Pringles.


----------



## NPC (Jul 11, 2015)

Some blank name tags...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Some blank name tags...



Where are you at

I want one of these just to see the guests' faces.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2015)

At least it's Target we all bitch about and not Wal-Mart.


ROFLCOPTER  that cat's face   

View attachment 999


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 12, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Some blank name tags...



I'll take two.


----------



## Redzee (Jul 12, 2015)

Blank go to three... Blank what's your location?


----------



## daninnj (Jul 12, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Some blank name tags...



Reminds me of the true story when personalized license plates came out in California and the dude put his preferred ones in the first and second box and "NOPLATE" in the third box in case the first two were taken. Well, he got his third choice. And then he started getting tickets from all over California, dozens by the day.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 12, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Some blank name tags...


For all the new hires at my store; pointless to name them when they won't last that long.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 12, 2015)

Redzee said:


> Blank go to three... Blank what's your location?


"C12, working a pull with Blank. CIHYFS?"


----------



## NPC (Jul 13, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Where are you at
> 
> I want one of these just to see the guests' faces.



I wish so bad these were at my store.


----------



## NPC (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## buliSBI (Jul 13, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> At least it's Target we all bitch about and not Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> ROFLCOPTER  that cat's face
> ...


Great to see Caitlyn Jenner shops at WalMart with the regular folk.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Jul 13, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>


Hehehe I hope this is nationwide. XD


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm sure I have the picture somewhere, but during the holidays we sold a DVD that had "CAT IN THE HAT: CHRIST" as its label.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 17, 2015)

This is not mine originally, I've had it saved on my computer for a while. Might've been posted before. If so, my bad.


----------



## luna831 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jackswastedlife99 said:


> View attachment 987
> 
> 
> I like k mart
> ...


----------



## PogDog (Jul 17, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Some blank name tags...



Best way to keep it brand. Blank team is full of blanks.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 17, 2015)

thatcashierdude said:


> Hehehe I hope this is nationwide. XD



It was in my group.. Three stores including mine, I saw with my own eyes.. West Coast.


----------



## konk (Jul 17, 2015)

PogDog said:


> Best way to keep it brand. Blank team is full of blanks.


Love the avatar!


----------



## PogDog (Jul 17, 2015)

konk said:


> Love the avatar!


Thanks. Remember the bailer is not a toy.


----------



## konk (Jul 18, 2015)

PogDog said:


> Thanks. Remember the bailer is not a toy.


I had to check the baler today because I thought someone might've added the blood. Then I saw a hand on a motion activated paper towel dispenser and had an idea!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## konk (Jul 18, 2015)

That is amazing!


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 26, 2015)

Very expensive Doritos. Top notch.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 26, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> View attachment 1056 Very expensive Doritos. Top notch.


At least they left it unlocked...But I bet nobody told the FritoLay vendor about that display.


----------



## NPC (Jul 26, 2015)

Doritos are horrible gaming snacks. Too messy. I like to keep my controllers clean and pristine. Peanut M&M's is the better choice! 

Anyway, I'm kicking myself for not getting a picture of this. We sell a mirror from Xhilaration. It's called, "Baroque Mirror." I had one in Guest Service tonight and it was shattered. I laughed.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 26, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> View attachment 1056 Very expensive Doritos. Top notch.


Look at this way. You have a presell for madden 15! too. Then you see the chips & game offer. So you present your presell, buy the chips &'game. You get 5.00 gift card(presell) & 10.00 gift card for the chips(3.00) not a bad deal.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 26, 2015)

PogDog said:


> Thanks. Remember the bailer is not a toy.



My signing spec and I would always say "NO PONGA!" to each other in reference to that drawing.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jul 26, 2015)

I spotted this on tumblr today.


----------



## queencat (Jul 26, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I spotted this on tumblr today.


Thank you for calling the Nightvale Target Store. Please stay on the line and your call will be answered by the operator, or the Endless Screaming Void, whoever gets to the phone first.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jul 26, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Look at this way. You have a presell for madden 15! too. Then you see the chips & game offer. So you present your presell, buy the chips &'game. You get 5.00 gift card(presell) & 10.00 gift card for the chips(3.00) not a bad deal.



You missed the point.

Yes, it's a creative way to cross-merchandise, but locking up Doritos is a little ridiculous.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 27, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I spotted this on tumblr today.


Hey he has a point... I've heard they are designed to stop cars from driving right in but they are spaced too far apart for that. I saw a car parallel parked between two of them after close at a store in my neighborhood tonight.


----------



## daninnj (Jul 27, 2015)

A few summers ago, they put a beach ball covering on the "orbs." Needless to say, there was a Workbench urgent message telling us to take them down because people were kicking them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 27, 2015)

daninnj said:


> A few summers ago, they put a beach ball covering on the "orbs." Needless to say, there was a Workbench urgent message telling us to take them down because people were kicking them.




I remember that, great fun was had by all.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2015)

...with a few visits to the ER for x-rays...


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 27, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I spotted this on tumblr today.


My question is how do those lanes work? It seems like everyone would be constantly crashing into each other.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> Yes, it's a creative way to cross-merchandise, but locking up Doritos is a little ridiculous.


15.00 in gift cards vs 10.00, I will take it, any day.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 27, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> My question is how do those lanes work? It seems like everyone would be constantly crashing into each other.


It looks like the regular double-stacked checkouts that some stores with one entrance have.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 15.00 in gift cards vs 10.00, I will take it, any day.


Lol yes HLM it is a great deal. I just thought it was kind of hilarious to lockup the Doritos! Lol there wasn't supposed to be a lockbox there either I checked the POG and adjacancy when I was there. It was at a nearby store. Had to snap a pic before we moved their lock box!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> Lol yes HLM it is a great deal. I just thought it was kind of hilarious to lockup the Doritos. There's not supposed to be a lockbox there either I checked the POG and adjacancy when I was helping this store. Had to snap a pic before we moved their lock box.


We had left unlock with chips only, all the time.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster Lol why is there a lockbox on the video game launch pad that routinely sets grocery deals with games? The box might be in the wrong spot. It was at this store lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> @Hardlinesmaster Lol why is there a lockbox on the video game launch pad that routinely sets grocery deals with games? The box might be in the wrong spot. It was at this store lol.


It only happens a few times a year. The chips have the secret game code on them, is why they are.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster I KNOW WHY THE CHIPS ARE THERE BUT THE LOCKBOX IS IN THE WRONG LOCATION.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> I KNOW WHY THE CHIPS ARE THERE THE LOCKBOX IS IN THE WRONG LOCATION


No yelling, please. Talk your tl of pog or for electronics. My store has presells below it.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster Dude you are so confused right now...


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my store has a locked cabinet on that endcap as well.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> @Hardlinesmaster Dude you are so confused right now...


There are sales planners for new releases with chips.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

Then, you have go to grocery for the other endcap.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster There are 2 game launch endcaps at every store I have ever visited or worked at in my entire life. They are both in electronics. One gets a lockbox. The other does not. The store in my photo clearly had their lockbox on the wrong one. Yours might too. Make sense?


----------



## sigma7 (Jul 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> It looks like the regular double-stacked checkouts that some stores with one entrance have.


If you look closer, the two sides are mirror images of each other. They're not stacked the normal way. The beginning to both sides is in the center of the picture while the exits to each side are at the edges of the picture.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster on second thought maybe you work at the store in the pic LOL


----------



## daninnj (Jul 27, 2015)

sigma7 said:


> If you look closer, the two sides are mirror images of each other. They're not stacked the normal way. The beginning to both sides is in the center of the picture while the exits to each side are at the edges of the picture.



I think it's much like at Marshall's or TJ Maxx where the screen and a speaker will say "Register 3 is now available. Please proceed to register number 3."


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

It is an old game case. Bottom line, chips with a game code & buying the chips gets the code.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster Bottom line you are absolutely totally 100% Target-certified-AMAZING at missing the point lol.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> @Hardlinesmaster Bottom line you are absolutely totally 100% Target-certified-AMAZING at missing the point lol.


At my store, said the shipper says grocery location & another one is electronics. Your store didn't set them correctly. Wait till you see the soda in the cases.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


>


I had answer the question asked.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> At my store, said the shipper says grocery location & another one is electronics. Your store didn't set them correctly. Wait till you see the soda in the cases.


Shipper? We didn't set what correctly? Your choice in word selection and puncuation can make your posts difficult to understand. Can you please clarify exactly what the heck you're talking about?


Hardlinesmaster said:


> I had answer the question asked.


No. Um. You didnt? Lol


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> Shipper? We didn't set what correctly? Your choice in word selection and puncuation can make your posts difficult to understand. Can you please clarify exactly what the heck you're talking about?
> 
> No. Um. You didnt? Lol


There is usually a shipper on new releases with chips in grocery & video game new releases.  2 different areas for the new release. Endcap in grocery & electronics. Try hunting down the game code on chips with a guest, then you will understand.


----------



## see spot save (Jul 27, 2015)

I remember when that picture came up, a few comments about the security on the bags of chips but not on the credit card data...

When we had that endcap it was set on the gondola in Elec without the lock box.


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

You are so confused it's not even funny to me anymore. What do you do for Target because you seem so lost. Ill try to explain some things here. Some times there will be a promo on new games with some sort of grocery item. Usually it's soda or energy drinks. Very rarely, with the biggest releases, there will be an additional sales planner in market/grocery. This market sales planner is not permanent. The 2 launch pads (new release endcaps as you called them) are located in electronics and they revise every single week. One of these video game launch pads is designated by POG to have a locked cabinet on the bottom shelf. The other will have a standard base deck as the bottom shelf. THE ONE WITHOUT THE CABINET IS THE ONE THAT GETS THE GROCERY PROMOS (when they are active). I don't see how you call yourself the hardlines master. I'd love to visit your store and just give you so much training lol. I cant believe I let myself get to this point. Sorry to anyone getting annoyed by all this.


Hardlinesmaster said:


> Try hunting down the game code on chips with a guest, then you will understand.


Understand? God if you only knew.


----------



## zer0nhand (Jul 27, 2015)

When I did in-stocks, there was a BrTM who had a temper problem, she would rage about the ISTMs just being in the Br.

She'd say things like, "WHY ARE YOU PULLING CAFS, YOU AIN'T BACKROOM!" or "WHY ARE YOU MIXING RESEARCH AND CAFS, YOU AIN'T BACKROOM!"

Me and another ISTM came up with this idea of going to work wearing a shirt that says..


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

@Hardlinesmaster The pic wasn't even from my regular store. It's also from last year. I was never asking for your _explanation_. I just wanted you to laugh at the pic. That was the whole point. Now this escalated to something I never intended.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2015)

BlueSide said:


> @Hardlinesmaster The pic wasn't even from my regular store. It's also from last year. I was never asking for your _explanation_. I just wanted you to laugh at the pic. That was the whole point. Now this escalated to something I never intended.


Ok. Now, I understand. My store has not changed since then, with new tms' who say why that case is not locked. I do set those pogs for nr1 & nr2 at my store.


----------



## konk (Jul 27, 2015)

I think we have 2 lock boxes...


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh god...


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2015)

konk said:


> I think we have 2 lock boxes...



Same ^_^


----------



## BlueSide (Jul 27, 2015)

Altogether there's 8 in video games at my store.


----------



## ExhaustedCashier (Jul 28, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Hey he has a point... I've heard they are designed to stop cars from driving right in but they are spaced too far apart for that. I saw a car parallel parked between two of them after close at a store in my neighborhood tonight.



This will doxx me pretty much, but my store had a... Vehicle drive through the front of the store to try to steal the atm not realizing its bolted down into the stores foundation. Red orbs don't help.


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 28, 2015)

Had some teenaged girls striking skanky poses on those giant red balls & taking pics until a few of our BRTMs nearby started photobombing them.
Wish I could've posted THOSE. lol


----------



## Circle9 (Jul 28, 2015)

ExhaustedCashier said:


> This will doxx me pretty much, but my store had a... Vehicle drive through the front of the store to try to steal the atm not realizing its bolted down into the stores foundation. Red orbs don't help.


Payday 2 DLC is getting out of hand these days.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jul 29, 2015)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I'll take two.


Can I get a couple of those?


----------



## asidius (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm looking at you, overnight backroom team...


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## daninnj (Aug 22, 2015)

What happens when you question the orb.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 22, 2015)

Red ball rolling!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 22, 2015)

Freakin' awesome! lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 22, 2015)

I would be out there trying to keep them from catching it, screaming "Roll free Red Orb, roll free!"


----------



## NPC (Aug 22, 2015)

I was hoping the ball would destroy stuff.


----------



## daninnj (Aug 22, 2015)

One of the funnier things is the door of the car slamming shut at the last second.


----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 25, 2015)

Kroneru said:


>



"Well, you did encourage me to be bold."


----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Kroneru (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## SFSFun (Aug 26, 2015)

Kroneru said:


>


My favorite is when you tell them there are no BR locations and they say "yeah that's what the myDevice said but I just wanted to check anyways."


----------



## DoWork (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Aug 27, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> My favorite is when you tell them there are no BR locations and they say "yeah that's what the myDevice said but I just wanted to check anyways."



If the item has a high OH count, go to the additional info screen and check the Autofill date and time. If it was recent but the sales floor is empty, the item could be on an unworked vehicle. I only check that if I'm feeling particularly vibetastic though.


----------



## daninnj (Sep 23, 2015)

I did NOT do this.


----------



## RXninja (Sep 23, 2015)

@daninnj that made me lol!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

View attachment 1207


----------



## NPC (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice display, Target.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2015)

That's freaking genius.
Those pillars caused headaches plenty of times but I never saw one where they didn't do a work around for something like that.


----------



## NPC (Sep 23, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


> That's freaking genius.
> Those pillars caused headaches plenty of times but I never saw one where they didn't do a work around for something like that.



Seriously. That's always bothered me about stores like Target or even WalMart has this same issue.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Seriously. That's always bothered me about stores like Target or even WalMart has this same issue.




That really looks like a case where they were told it had to be there, they explained the pillar was there, asked if they could put it someplace else, it went back and forth for weeks so finally the ETL said fuck it and just put it in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

View attachment 1208


----------



## NPC (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## SFSFun (Sep 23, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Nice display, Target.



I've seen a pillar on a grocery aisle that was about 2-3 times bigger than that one, and was touching the ends of peghooks. Can't see the labels at all and can barely stock or take any of the items hanging there.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 24, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>


I have to reorganize the decorative wooden letters that we have in home goods at least four times a shift because someone keeps arranging them to say #JEWS. I'm pretty sure it's a TM because if its a guest they spend an inordinate amount of time in Target. I mentioned it to my ETL-HR in conversation and she went out and took all the J's off the floor and brought them back into her office. Twenty minutes later, I walked by and someone had arranged the letters into #GEWS. Whoever it is is certainly persistent. I have a certain respect for that.


----------



## NPC (Sep 24, 2015)

carramrod said:


> I have to reorganize the decorative wooden letters that we have in home goods at least four times a shift because someone keeps arranging them to say #JEWS. I'm pretty sure it's a TM because if its a guest they spend an inordinate amount of time in Target. I mentioned it to my ETL-HR in conversation and she went out and took all the J's off the floor and brought them back into her office. Twenty minutes later, I walked by and someone had arranged the letters into #GEWS. Whoever it is is certainly persistent. I have a certain respect for that.



LMFAO omg that is the best fucking thing ever. When I first started reading this, I though, "Eh, that's kinds not very clever of them." But improvising with the letter "G" is genius. I hope the person doing this doesn't get in trouble.


----------



## pfreshdude (Sep 24, 2015)

carramrod said:


> I have to reorganize the decorative wooden letters that we have in home goods at least four times a shift because someone keeps arranging them to say #JEWS. I'm pretty sure it's a TM because if its a guest they spend an inordinate amount of time in Target. I mentioned it to my ETL-HR in conversation and she went out and took all the J's off the floor and brought them back into her office. Twenty minutes later, I walked by and someone had arranged the letters into #GEWS. Whoever it is is certainly persistent. I have a certain respect for that.



I will have to see if my store has this display...I havent even noticed it yet


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 24, 2015)

We have the wooden letters in one of the craft aisles, and for a while, we had certain letters on the stationery focal. They were supposed to spell MOM, DAD, and LOVE, but people kept moving them around to spell inappropriate words.

The year we had the tissue boxes with letters for BTS, someone thought it'd be funny to spell THOT on top of a pallet in girls. I cringed had strongly mixed feelings every time I heard a kid asking their parents what thot meant.


----------



## Circle9 (Sep 24, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> We have the wooden letters in one of the craft aisles, and for a while, we had certain letters on the stationery focal. They were supposed to spell MOM, DAD, and LOVE, but people kept moving them around to spell inappropriate words.
> 
> The year we had the tissue boxes with letters for BTS, someone thought it'd be funny to spell THOT on top of a pallet in girls. I cringed had strongly mixed feelings every time I heard a kid asking their parents what thot meant.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 24, 2015)

Every time I walk by those letters, I look for a witty saying or obscenity. No luck so far...


----------



## Kartman (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## buliSBI (Sep 24, 2015)

Circle9 said:


>


I will vote for him


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 24, 2015)

Circle9 said:


>


I've seen the C word a couple times.


----------



## Redzee (Sep 24, 2015)

Try the u word freak em out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2015)

this ones for Kartman


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> We have the wooden letters in one of the craft aisles, and for a while, we had certain letters on the stationery focal. They were supposed to spell MOM, DAD, and LOVE, but people kept moving them around to spell inappropriate words.
> 
> The year we had the tissue boxes with letters for BTS, someone thought it'd be funny to spell THOT on top of a pallet in girls. I cringed had strongly mixed feelings every time I heard a kid asking their parents what thot meant.



Soooooooooo

what does thot mean



carramrod said:


> I have to reorganize the decorative wooden letters that we have in home goods at least four times a shift because someone keeps arranging them to say #JEWS. I'm pretty sure it's a TM because if its a guest they spend an inordinate amount of time in Target. I mentioned it to my ETL-HR in conversation and she went out and took all the J's off the floor and brought them back into her office. Twenty minutes later, I walked by and someone had arranged the letters into #GEWS. Whoever it is is certainly persistent. I have a certain respect for that.



Give him a promotion to VMTL. That's some creative merchandising


----------



## queencat (Oct 1, 2015)

oath2order said:


> what does thot mean


Stands for That Hoe Out There. New word for hoe.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 1, 2015)

mrknownothing said:


> We have the wooden letters in one of the craft aisles, and for a while, we had certain letters on the stationery focal. They were supposed to spell MOM, DAD, and LOVE, but people kept moving them around to spell inappropriate words.
> 
> The year we had the tissue boxes with letters for BTS, someone thought it'd be funny to spell THOT on top of a pallet in girls. I cringed had strongly mixed feelings every time I heard a kid asking their parents what thot meant.


I remember those tissue boxes. Someone spelled "do it anally" I have a photo somewhere a coworker sent me.


----------



## daninnj (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Targe (Oct 3, 2015)

daninnj said:


>



Please redeem your tickets at guest service.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 3, 2015)

daninnj said:


>






> Please redeem your tickets at guest service.



You have enough to get a dozen Smarties and a box of Crayons.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 4, 2015)

Humans are so silly...


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


>



Imagine commie in a bikini. In Target.


----------



## NPC (Oct 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Imagine commie in a bikini. In Target.



While fighting bears in Alaska.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Oct 10, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


>



I would get murdered.


----------



## Circle9 (Oct 10, 2015)

commiecorvus said:


>


I smell a sequel to The Purge...


----------



## IHeartCarts (Oct 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I smell a sequel to The Purge...



Was thinking the same thing. Maybe an Office Space for retail.*

*I reserve all copyrights for this idea and any use of this idea will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Redzee (Oct 10, 2015)

IHeartCarts said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Maybe an Office Space for retail.*
> 
> *I reserve all copyrights for this idea and any use of this idea will be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.


Prosecution. And chiggers. Don't run into the long grasassss!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 10, 2015)

When you clock out just as it gets very busy-


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> I would get murdered.


I would get even....


----------



## Targe (Oct 10, 2015)

Circle9 said:


> I smell a sequel to The Purge...



I'm thinking more of a *Prequel*.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 11, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> When you clock out just as it gets very busy-


Bonus if your door to TMSC is behind the checklanes at the center of the front of the store.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Oct 12, 2015)

Found this on reddit


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## RXninja (Oct 14, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


>


I want to make stickers with this pic & slap em on products throughout my store!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 15, 2015)

SFSFun said:


> Bonus if your door to TMSC is behind the checklanes at the center of the front of the store.



Sure is... and I love just shaking my head at the disaster that is the front lanes as I stroll out the front door.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 15, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> When you clock out just as it gets very busy-


Bonus points if they ask you to stay & you tell them you're at 40 straight up.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2015)

When the fire alarm goes off and all the abandoned carts need to be sorted:


----------



## thecabbage (Oct 15, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> When the fire alarm goes off and all the abandoned carts need to be sorted:



 The horror!


----------



## RhettB (Oct 15, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> When the fire alarm goes off and all the abandoned carts need to be sorted:



I see at least 4 carts that the PMT has failed to fix.  Maybe they don't care because the store was closing.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 15, 2015)

thecabbage said:


> The horror!


I'm not even kidding, there was one night a couple months ago when there were 10 carts of HBA and stationary reshop. And that's the worst type of reshop!


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 16, 2015)

When I'm told I should smile more:


----------



## mrknownothing (Oct 16, 2015)

dannyy315 said:


> I'm not even kidding, there was one night a couple months ago when there were 10 carts of HBA and stationary reshop. And that's the worst type of reshop!



Sounds about right for BTS season.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Red Buffalo (Oct 22, 2015)

One I created because I can't imagine how much that alarm sound gets on cashiers nerves. 

target team member memes


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 7, 2015)

saw this one


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 7, 2015)

Red Buffalo said:


> One I created because I can't imagine how much that alarm sound gets on cashiers nerves.
> 
> target team member memes


Lol -4 points


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## NitroKing2110 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## catsncheese5150 (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## KingBear (Nov 24, 2015)

Well here's the worst thing I've ever created. Hopefully this hasn't been done before:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)

Trying to bring some new light, and laughs to this thread.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2015)

HardlinesFour said:


> Trying to bring some new light, and laughs to this thread.


It's working


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 24, 2015)

For those who might not remember.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2015)

Love the amoeba animal crackers.


----------



## RXninja (Nov 25, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Love the amoeba animal crackers.


I love the amoeba animal crackers frolicking in a field!


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## NPC (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## lovecats (Nov 25, 2015)

Target NPC said:


>


I used to have a picture from my former store where someone did this a few years ago.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 25, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> View attachment 1499 View attachment 1498


My response: If you saw it online, why didn't you get it online then.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 25, 2015)

buliSBI said:


> My response: If you saw it online, why didn't you get it online then.



QFT! I say this all the time.


----------



## defang (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know anymore about that ETL Y2K Crash Kit? I'm kind of intrigued now


----------



## doxiemama (Nov 29, 2015)

Not a true Target meme...but we SO need this at my store


----------



## NPC (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## doxiemama (Nov 29, 2015)

The Mannequin Christmas Tree - presents for everybody under the Mannequin


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


>



MyDevice scanner: Connected, 100% charged.
Me: Then fucking act like it.


----------



## queencat (Nov 29, 2015)

doxiemama said:


> Not a true Target meme...but we SO need this at my store



YAS MAMA FUCK IT UP!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 30, 2015)

HardlinesFour said:


>


They were $3.00 on Black Friday we sold  out too.

Not sure why they buy so many pillows must be bed bugs


----------



## Bosch (Nov 30, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> They were 3,00 on Black Friday we sold  out too.
> 
> Not sure why they buy so many pillows must be bed bugs



Cause that pillow lasts about there sleeps before becoming a squished flat pillow. So you need back up pillows.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 30, 2015)

We were empty of those pillows too.


----------



## NPC (Dec 4, 2015)

Why you shouldn't play with these things. : (


----------



## OffYaPhone (Dec 4, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Why you shouldn't play with these things. : (


That's disgusting. Why put that dirty thing on your baby's face??


----------



## Redzee (Dec 4, 2015)

doxiemama said:


> The Mannequin Christmas Tree - presents for everybody under the Mannequin
> 
> View attachment 1531


Sort of looks like a shrine. But to what?


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2015)

HardlinesFour said:


>


Musta been a hella pillow fight.....


----------



## Nauzhror (Dec 4, 2015)

qmosqueen said:


> They were $3.00 on Black Friday we sold  out too.
> 
> Not sure why they buy so many pillows must be bed bugs


$3.00 isn't funny though.

An item priced $4.04 and none available however is far more amusing


----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 6, 2015)

daninnj said:


>



That happened once when I was a cashier. It would've been awesome if the printer had actually been printing on the paper instead of spitting out blank coupons.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 10, 2015)

...but no cigar.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 10, 2015)

Seriously, who smokes nowadays?


----------



## Firefox (Dec 10, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Seriously, who smokes nowadays?



It feels like at least 70% of the kids that go to my school smoke something. I see cigarettes, cigars, vapes, hookahs, and even very obvious blunts being smoked on campus all the time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## asidius (Dec 16, 2015)

This goes out to my DTL.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2015)

where is the OT not at my store.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Redzee (Dec 16, 2015)

The "u" word.


----------



## doxiemama (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Kartman (Dec 26, 2015)

Hahahahahahaaa!!!


----------



## Gravalpea (Dec 26, 2015)

HardlinesFour said:


>


Bahaha, 404: pillows not found XD


----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## NitroKing2110 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## mrknownothing (Dec 28, 2015)

NitroKing2110 said:


>



Free break.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 29, 2015)

Saw on /r/all



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## NPC (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## soyaxo (Dec 30, 2015)

*At fitting room*
Guest: Do you have this in a different size in the back?
Me: *checks MyDevice, asks BRTMs* Sorry, we don't.
Guest: Oh okay. *leaves products on desk and walks away*


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2015)

View attachment 1648


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 30, 2015)

I have a bad porn movie near me.  Best Buy BJ's Five Below Dicks at Jones Sausage.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 3, 2016)

That's not the turtle you were looking for.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 3, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> That's not the turtle you were looking for.


Leave the room & drop your blaster.


----------



## chaiknees (Jan 10, 2016)

Cash lanes, every other transaction...


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Redzee (Feb 11, 2016)

Spot gave out hoodies (to tls) at Christmas didn't look like this.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 11, 2016)

Back when I was a GSA (years ago) our ETL gave us hoodies with a large bullseye on the front.
Living in a concealed-carry state, I said "No, thanks. Don't wanna make it easier for 'em."


----------



## dannyy315 (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## doxiemama (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG Target...what were you thinking putting these with the pool toys???


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2016)

why do adults keep losing their minds over toys that look vaguely sexual like a 5 year old isn't going to think that


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 20, 2016)

This one is for @redeye58 and anybody else who uses the freezer or walk-in to relieve stress or hide bodies.


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kaitii (Feb 21, 2016)

SOMEONE TOOK THE KEY TO MY FAVE LOCKER

LIKE STRAIGHT OUT TOOK IT

I HAVEN'T SEEN IT OPEN IN LIKE A WEEK

it was the only locker that didn't require a quarter rip


----------



## jadzia (Feb 21, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> SOMEONE TOOK THE KEY TO MY FAVE LOCKER
> 
> LIKE STRAIGHT OUT TOOK IT
> 
> ...



They make you guys pay for a locker?


----------



## NPC (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## SFSFun (Feb 21, 2016)

jadzia said:


> They make you guys pay for a locker?


You put in a quarter to release the key and you get it back when you unlock it.


----------



## jadzia (Feb 21, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> You put in a quarter to release the key and you get it back when you unlock it.



Ah I see. We have the lockers that lock and unlock with a code.


----------



## MrGeppetto (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> This one is for @redeye58 and anybody else who uses the freezer or walk-in to relieve stress or hide bodies.


Awwwww, Commie.....you remembered <3


----------



## brizzy93 (Feb 21, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> You put in a quarter to release the key and you get it back when you unlock it.


Like @jadzia, we have the digilock lockers


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 21, 2016)

We used to have the quarter lockers (which - IMHO - were better because they were simple to operate, seldom broke & you usually got your quarter back) but they were replaced by the digital ones.
They were fine until the batteries started burning out. 
Replacing them was low on our PMT's worklist.
People would attempt to use them even as the battery gave the warning beeps only to come back later & find them completely dead, unable to use a digital key to open them.
Sometimes the doors could be popped open with a prybar or a large flathead screwdriver, some doors were bent beyond use. 
By the time I left less than a third were usable.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 21, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 1814



I hate when someone's already using "my" locker.



redeye58 said:


> We used to have the quarter lockers (which - IMHO - were better because they were simple to operate, seldom broke & you usually got your quarter back) but they were replaced by the digital ones.
> They were fine until the batteries started burning out.
> Replacing them was low on our PMT's worklist.
> People would attempt to use them even as the battery gave the warning beeps only to come back later & find them completely dead, unable to use a digital key to open them.
> ...



We actually had to have some of our lockers replaced because they were so bent out of shape from being pried open.

Does anyone's HR actually submit a work order for locker batteries? My previous PMT always said that if there was no work order, it wasn't gonna happen.



Target NPC said:


>



At least it's not this stuff:


SomeBodysSlave said:


> ITEOTWAWKI --


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 1829



I'm too lazy to make my own right now, but whenever there's a new post in the presidential election thread. Because obvious reasons.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 24, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 1829



Also applies to Jack.


----------



## mrknownothing (Feb 24, 2016)

Firefox said:


> Also applies to Jack.



Subtle.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 24, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Subtle.



I WILL NOT BACK DOWN. I WILL NOT APOLOGIZE.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 24, 2016)

I might fart...


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 25, 2016)

Can we avoid taking shots at fellow members please?

It just makes it harder to keep things running smoothly around here.


----------



## NPC (Mar 1, 2016)

Uhmmmm.....


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## DoWork (Mar 2, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Uhmmmm.....



That's full of win


----------



## mrknownothing (Mar 2, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Uhmmmm.....



At least the meat is at the bottom...


----------



## Redzee (Mar 2, 2016)

^^ Turn your back for one minute...


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 2, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Uhmmmm.....



Maybe they are testing that endcap at a few stores? That walking taco sign removes any doubt that this wasn't done on purpose.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 2, 2016)

And I thought I was the only one who kept the chips in the fridge!


----------



## glo (Mar 2, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Uhmmm





SFSFun said:


> Maybe they are testing that endcap at a few stores? That walking taco sign removes any doubt that this wasn't done on purpose.


I think this was a while ago. I remember this set from when I was a PA about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Produce Queen (Mar 3, 2016)

glo said:


> I think this was a while ago. I remember this set from when I was a PA about a year and a half ago.


It's from 2 years ago


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 4, 2016)

The things I find on the internet...


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> View attachment 1876
> The things I find on the internet...


i just hate it when they destroy my zone.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2016)

In toys & sporting goods, all the time..


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 31, 2016)

And that ain't no shit.


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 31, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


>


*One Card to rule them all, One Card to find them, One Card to bring them all, and in the darkness bind them*


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Kaitii (Apr 17, 2016)

When you pause the movie on all the TVs in the store juuuuuuuuust right

(I know this is Kmart just bear with me and imagine it's Target ok I love this meme)


----------



## phibot (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Circle9 (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm sure some of you all who have to work up front will get a kick out of this.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 21, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


Left over from St. Paddy's Day? Yuk.


----------



## NPC (Apr 21, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Left over from St. Paddy's Day? Yuk.


 
Target took the "Everything" concept for an everything bagel a little too literally.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 21, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>



Not shocked.. Sadly.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 21, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


At this point, animal/vegetable/mineral wouldn't even be able to answer it.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> At this point, animal/vegetable/mineral wouldn't even be able to answer it.



but.... it  helps strengthen your immune system....








if you don't die.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 21, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Target took the "Everything" concept for an everything bagel a little too literally.


Oh god I thought that was just green snake bread.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 21, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>



moldy bagels  .... start too look like russet potatoes


----------



## Redzee (Apr 21, 2016)

Free penicillin.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 26, 2016)

not sure where to post this ... so i will post it here ...
this is mostly the way my backroom TMs talk ..







*oh and Fuck Target !!*


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 26, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> not sure where to post this ... so i will post it here ...
> this is mostly the way my backroom TMs talk ..
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Sounds like Jack on a bad day.


----------



## soyaxo (Apr 27, 2016)

When you want to go wallet shopping but need to change your baby's diaper at the same time.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Wow. Sounds like Jack on a bad day.


I thought that was Jack on a good day


----------



## BlueSide (Apr 27, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Wow. Sounds like Jack on a bad day.





Kaitii said:


> I thought that was Jack on a good day


Now now children.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 27, 2016)

BlueSide said:


> Now now children.


----------



## BlueSide (Apr 27, 2016)

@Kaitii ummm....what's that..


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 27, 2016)

@BlueSide 

it me

I drew myself when I was drunk one day

And it's my "i will fite u" image :'3


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## BigEyedPhish (Apr 29, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> View attachment 2094



This is me seeing anybody, walk into the fixture room.


----------



## NPC (Apr 30, 2016)

Screen capped this just now....WOW WHAT A DEAL!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 30, 2016)

Target NPC said:


> Screen capped this just now....WOW WHAT A DEAL!
> View attachment 2108



Charge your phone and go to bed


----------



## BoxCutter (May 9, 2016)




----------



## phibot (May 24, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 25, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (May 25, 2016)

Credit goes to @RunForACallBox 

This is too funny


----------



## Kaitii (May 25, 2016)

I don't know why but I read that first one as "because of you i never stray too far from a call box"


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 25, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> I don't know why but I read that first one as "because of you i never stray too far from a call box"


I did that at first, too  lol


----------



## NitroKing2110 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## RunForACallBox (May 25, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> I did that at first, too  lol


Sounds legit, though


----------



## HardlinesFour (May 25, 2016)

RunForACallBox said:


> Sounds legit, though


That's the scary part


----------



## qmosqueen (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Circle9 (May 26, 2016)

I know I spend a lot of time at a computer with access to Workbench and Redwire but damn, would it kill TLs and ETLs to do a little reading instead of making me do it then feed them the information?


----------



## TallAPGuy (May 26, 2016)




----------



## MoreForLess (May 26, 2016)

Wow, Spot, just wow.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2016)

MoreForLess said:


> View attachment 2191
> 
> Wow, Spot, just wow.


good use of those coo labels .. country of origin and they look correct ,,, lol.

but really isn't a cucumber better for you after dark.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 27, 2016)

Circle9 said:


> I know I spend a lot of time at a computer with access to Workbench and Redwire but damn, would it kill TLs and ETLs to do a little reading instead of making me do it then feed them the information?


My feelings about Flow and shelf labels.


----------



## mrknownothing (May 27, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> My feelings about Flow and shelf labels.



My feelings about the majority of leadership and the backroom.


----------



## PassinTime (May 27, 2016)

Kaitii said:


>



You got a tail!   My partner thinks it would be cool to have one of those!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## wasdwhycantimove (Jun 8, 2016)

Me this week..sorry Service Desk lady who is having a mid life crisis and GSA who just wanted to call out but im loving the hours


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you work here?






.......


.......


.......


----------



## Bosch (Jul 4, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


>



Stolen!


----------



## Cocoa gumdrops (Jul 5, 2016)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


>



You got this off of reddit.com/r/The_Donald didn't you


----------



## aspiringETL (Jul 20, 2016)

oath2order said:


> You got this off of reddit.com/r/The_Donald didn't you


Probably forwards from grandma


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## MoreForLess (Aug 4, 2016)

I think we can all agree


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Aug 4, 2016)

More like everybody in the whole building


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## SFSFun (Sep 2, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


>


I hope she wasn't driving...


----------



## brizzy93 (Sep 2, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I hope she wasn't driving...


I think it's a little too late to be worrying about that lol


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 3, 2016)

My response to the new GSTL and her insane REDcard policy


----------



## Kartman (Sep 4, 2016)

Interesting read.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## Kartman (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm glad this wasn't my store!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 8, 2016)

That poor kid.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 8, 2016)

I would have shoved earplugs in...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 9, 2016)

Where was ap, I wonder?


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 9, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Where was ap, I wonder?



Not scheduled.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 9, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I would have shoved earplugs in...


...her fat MOUTH.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 9, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> Not scheduled.


Or, watching from the office. At most stores AP isn't allowed to step foot off the sidewalk unless there's a serious emergency that requires immediate intervention.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 9, 2016)

That is so odd...


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 9, 2016)

Kartman said:


> That is so odd...


It's a liability thing. Since in most states AP isn't certified security officers, they're just regular target employees in the eyes of the law. Additionally, Target doesn't own the parking lots of many of their stores. Therefore, we'd be, for lack of better wording, "working outside of our jurisdiction."


----------



## Redzee (Sep 9, 2016)

Man she _really needs to stay out of Starbucks. _


----------



## anathema (Sep 9, 2016)

You can't go into the lot in pursuit of theft subjects (even if you own the lot, both stores I've worked at own them), but I haven't had an issue if it's a situation that requires security presence. I've done it a few times, either responding to a situation and trespassing someone or calling 911. Just know you're there to defuse the situation, if it were getting that hostile, I probably wouldn't have gone out without talking to PD first anyway.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 12, 2016)

wow this is just FAB-u-LOUS  !!!


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 12, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> wow this is just FAB-u-LOUS  !!!


I feel like our TM's would be a lot happier if this was in every break room.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 13, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


>



One of my co-workers posted this on Facebook earlier.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 21, 2016)

Printing POGs and POG labels when I'm on a time crunch


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 21, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> View attachment 2551
> Printing POGs and POG labels when I'm on a time crunch



YES. Our printer always takes forever to print labels for some reason.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 21, 2016)

mrknownothing said:


> YES. Our printer always takes forever to print labels for some reason.


And then when it finally prints it turns out some dumb ass mixed the regular label paper in with the sticky label paper AND the white paper so you have to do it alllll over again


----------



## mrknownothing (Sep 22, 2016)

SalesFloorSylph said:


> And then when it finally prints it turns out some dumb ass mixed the regular label paper in with the sticky label paper AND the white paper so you have to do it alllll over again



After a certain point, I just started pulling everything out of both trays and loading the sheets I needed.


----------



## Brine (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 24, 2016)

Me: Today will be a productive day to get stuff done!

ETLs/STL:


----------



## smyles121 (Sep 25, 2016)

I made this and uploaded it to Reddit.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 27, 2016)

Or to clean up our poop.


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Circle9 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## buliSBI (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 1, 2016)

When you check a price and the guest aggressively insists that it's 20 dollars lower than it actually is


----------



## carramrod (Oct 1, 2016)

Things I wish they would let me post in my stores.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm gonna post this on the door of my walk-in.


----------



## Backroom81 (Oct 2, 2016)

buliSBI said:


> View attachment 2575



Given the way our ETLs do payroll, I could actually believe that.


----------



## HardlinesHarlot (Oct 2, 2016)

When guests yell at me about heating pads...


----------



## Pelon1071 (Oct 3, 2016)

All about diversity and inclusion.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## carramrod (Oct 4, 2016)

Me whenever I'm about to make an app


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 8, 2016)

Me when I think I'm done but I forgot a softlines table way in the back


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Oct 9, 2016)

Asset Protection towards literally everyone.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## HRZone (Oct 10, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>



Hurricane in the store?


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>


Epic pillow fight.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 10, 2016)

HRZone said:


> Hurricane in the store?


Elderly guest with an electric cart.

good start for the day


----------



## NPC (Oct 10, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>



"Wet Floor" hardly seems descriptive enough.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 10, 2016)

and if anyone wants to use him for a meme.. http://i.imgur.com/fZnoRKJ.jpg


----------



## NPC (Oct 10, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> and if anyone wants to use him for a meme.. http://i.imgur.com/fZnoRKJ.jpg



I'M ON IT!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 10, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>


Looks like a homicide.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Oct 11, 2016)

*Figuring out the break and lunch schedule with 3 call outs.*


----------



## NPC (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 15, 2016)

When your Toys zone is all nice and tidy and then a group of kids comes in


----------



## NKG (Oct 15, 2016)

Kartman said:


> I'm glad this wasn't my store!




I had a similar situation minus the cops being called at Target years ago ( waay before I worked for Target). It was really windy and I was trying to get my son out of the car. My car door kept banging the other cars door. If you ever had a child in an infant seat you know that you cant get them out with the door opened most of the way. Anyways, the lady finally gets out of her car and starts yelling at me. I explained that I was sorry and that its really hard to get my son out with the wind. She must of realized her car was a car because she went inside but I was so upset that I left and we had to order pizza that night because I couldn't get what I needed for dinner. My son cried the whole way home because he didn't understand. From that point on, ive always parked in the back of Target. So I can see both sides of this.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## NKG (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 29, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>



I continue to be grateful my store doesn't sell wine.



SFSFun said:


> Elderly guest with an electric cart.
> 
> good start for the day



At least they were apologetic. I've had a few...not-old people on the electric carts who just crash into things and don't even let someone know.


----------



## NPC (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 29, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


No no no you see I'm a secret spy for walmart.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 29, 2016)

Nokiddiegloves said:


>


----------



## SalesFloorSylph (Oct 29, 2016)

When I'm asked to do reshop for my entire shift


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 31, 2016)

commiecorvus said:


> Photo...


Sounds like a Back to College sale


----------



## NKG (Oct 31, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


> Sounds like a Back to College sale




" what to get your ETL this holiday season "


----------



## NPC (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Oct 31, 2016)

You know what perplexes me most about this picture? Is the floating pair of scissors in the reflection on the door. Why the fuck is someone just holding up scissors?


----------



## Kaitii (Oct 31, 2016)

why are there two sets of doors is that a thing other targets do


----------



## Kartman (Oct 31, 2016)

The one on the right is auto, the left is push.


----------



## Pale (Oct 31, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


As a monster drinker, I can confirm. Especially after one of the larger ones.


----------



## NPC (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 31, 2016)

Morons.


----------



## Pale (Oct 31, 2016)

Leaving to get the hell out of work like


----------



## HRZone (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> why are there two sets of doors is that a thing other targets do



We have two sets of doors.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 1, 2016)

Kaitii said:


> why are there two sets of doors is that a thing other targets do


I've never seen a Target that didn't have that. Actually, I'm not sure I've ever seen any large store that doesn't have a vestibule entrance.


----------



## Kaitii (Nov 1, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> I've never seen a Target that didn't have that. Actually, I'm not sure I've ever seen any large store that doesn't have a vestibule entrance.


stores around here dont seem to have that what even is the purpose


----------



## Yetive (Nov 1, 2016)

A vestibule provides a buffer area that helps keep cold or hot air from coming in the store, and saves energy.  I think it also helps to keep bugs out.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2016)

Yetive said:


> A vestibule provides a buffer area that helps keep cold or hot air from coming in the store, and saves energy.  I think it also helps to keep bugs out.


No the bugs get in.  I think it's the bugs that create all the reshop.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## buliSBI (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Catfish Rita (Nov 14, 2016)

Me on a Saturday running towards blinkies:


----------



## NPC (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## NPC (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 15, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


Whaty're ya buying?


----------



## lovecats (Nov 16, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


I just read this one on FB today.


----------



## Circle9 (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## Kaitii (Nov 22, 2016)

i would have been L I V I D if i found 2 lbs f cheese in toys


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 22, 2016)

I remember finding a package of hamburger that was gray & the wrap was puffed up like a pillow.


----------



## Pale (Nov 22, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> I remember finding a package of hamburger that was gray & the wrap was puffed up like a pillow.


I found a bra in the icecream freezer...


----------



## Bosch (Nov 22, 2016)

gallon of milk in the freezer after it exploded..








What fun that was you lazy asshole I hope you get a dead fish shoved under the back seat of your car that reeks for a month cause it will take you that long to find it. And you vomit for days as you live with the stink.




No I'm not mad, not at all.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 23, 2016)

Black Friday training reminder!


----------



## Pale (Nov 23, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> Black Friday training reminder!


I shall remember this and bring some rope.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## RTCry (Nov 23, 2016)

Kartman said:


>




Not even one day anymore; now it's a few hours later.


----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 23, 2016)

RTCry said:


> Not even one day anymore; now it's a few hours later.


My first time participating is this year, and that's because I need to be at work early so my ride can get decent sleep before they need to pick me up heh.


----------



## NPC (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 24, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


My dairy cooler.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 24, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> My dairy cooler.


My office.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 24, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> My office.


My walk-in freezer.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Nov 24, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> My walk-in freezer.


My Bike building trailer.


----------



## HRZone (Nov 24, 2016)

The store entrance


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 24, 2016)

The fitting room "red room" where go-backs and fixtures for Softlines are kept


----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 24, 2016)

The backroom when pushing backstock where it belongs feels so nice when I need a few seconds to breathe.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 25, 2016)

That face when a guest needs something easy so you look it up and there's one in the backroom only to learn that it's a ghost.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 25, 2016)

HardlinesFour said:


>



But your website said...!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Spot the doge (Nov 26, 2016)

The new hit movie Finding Humanity?


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Unsilent (Dec 10, 2016)

My store:


----------



## Kartman (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 13, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>



This is me walking my fixture room with my DTL.

There was a water leak about a month ago a TM called out the leak, I was quick to let them know over the walkie not to be alarmed, it was just my tears. (While setting FOS overhead


----------



## Pale (Dec 13, 2016)

Target NPC said:


>


In the tent display in the middle of D block.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 13, 2016)

Kartman said:


>


The real reason we don't let people in the AP office.


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 14, 2016)

HardlinesGuy said:


> The real reason we don't let people in the AP office.



I've been in, and not for bad reasons either. It is kind of cool to see.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Dec 14, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> I've been in, and not for bad reasons either. It is kind of cool to see.


We used to do AP Open House at my store when I first became a TPS. We'd invite TM's into the office to see what it's like in there. We'd minimize the cameras of course, so those were never showed off.


----------



## NKG (Dec 16, 2016)

" That face you make when you hear, " Hey, Target lady"


----------



## NPC (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Unsilent (Dec 23, 2016)

When someone from the beautiful outside world runs into me at Target:


----------



## HardlinesFour (Dec 24, 2016)

Give it a second to load, it's worth it, I promise.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 24, 2016)

Also be kind to your barista.....especially if she hasn't put the lid on your drink yet.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Dec 25, 2016)

#OldMemesDontDie


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 1, 2017)

Well VD is mostly set already.


----------



## NKG (Jan 2, 2017)

" I see your light is off so let me unload my cart"


----------



## NPC (Jan 3, 2017)

After taking cash from a guest...


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jan 3, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> After taking cash from a guest...


Oh especially those warm bills, those warm... wet... nasty bills  that look like they've gone to hell and... almost back. I'm totally not gonna miss that.


----------



## NPC (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Jan 5, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## NKG (Jan 8, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Tardis77 (Jan 8, 2017)

Every day


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 8, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


When I see something I pulled on Saturday shoved somewhere in the backroom on Monday.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2017)

So true


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Jan 10, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 11, 2017)

LPDA


----------



## NKG (Jan 11, 2017)

HardlinesGuy said:


> View attachment 2934



System says we have one in stock but the shelf is empty.... " Looks like we are out of stock" but the Internet said.....


----------



## NPC (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Jan 14, 2017)

Me, manually calculating Cartwheel savings for a guest that forgot to use Cartwheel.


----------



## NPC (Jan 14, 2017)

If I ever get robbed at work...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey @qmosqueen


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 17, 2017)

Drink more!


----------



## slinesslave1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Pelon1071 said:


> Oh especially those warm bills, those warm... wet... nasty bills  that look like they've gone to hell and... almost back. I'm totally not gonna miss that.




The ones who lick fingers then lick every bill gross


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 17, 2017)

slinesslave1 said:


> The ones who lick fingers then lick every bill gross


There's a reason we kept a huge bottle of sanitizer in the cash office.
Some bills were one microbe away from being an EPA hazard.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 18, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> There's a reason we kept a huge bottle of sanitizer in the cash office.
> Some bills were one microbe away from being an EPA hazard.


Especially the singles.  Stripper tips.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Jan 18, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

In case you need a refresher on what the song is-


----------



## NPC (Jan 18, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> In case you need a refresher on what the song is-




God, that commercial is SOOO "Target" it almost feels like a parody. It's like a parody of itself. I do sing that song to myself pretty often, except I improvise with my own mumbling and noises.


----------



## NPC (Jan 18, 2017)

That "Chi gi chi gi" song reminds me of this song.


----------



## Froi37 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> In case you need a refresher on what the song is-



I like the cat and the hedgehog though xD.


----------



## NPC (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## busyzoningtoys (Jan 19, 2017)

This electronics TM has never heard "diggy" before thanks to our keeping the TV wall on mute 


Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> In case you need a refresher on what the song is-


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking at how many cashiers are scheduled and trying to figure out how many times you'll up for backup


----------



## NKG (Jan 22, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Circle9 (Jan 23, 2017)

I kind of want to hang this by my desk. Or in TMSC. I think it'd really improve morale.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 23, 2017)

We actually have a couple of funny "motivational" signs in various off-stage areas. Some of them I'm surprised they've been left up for so long.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## buliSBI (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## HRZone (Jan 24, 2017)

Edit

Close one, I forgot the top of the sale sign has your store number on there.


----------



## soyaxo (Jan 24, 2017)

My snap story. Got bored whilst waiting to clock in.


----------



## Pale (Jan 24, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> View attachment 2966 View attachment 2967 View attachment 2968 View attachment 2969
> 
> My snap story. Got bored whilst waiting to clock in.


How horrifying. I need my safe space!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## buliSBI (Jan 27, 2017)

Only weakness it has are birds


----------



## Kaitii (Jan 27, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> View attachment 2966 View attachment 2967 View attachment 2968 View attachment 2969
> 
> My snap story. Got bored whilst waiting to clock in.


is that your breakroom wtf


----------



## HRZone (Jan 27, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> is that your breakroom wtf



Yeah you guys don't want to see mine


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Yeah you guys don't want to see mine


This. Mine is a dump by comparison.


----------



## Rdhdstpchl (Jan 27, 2017)

Kartman said:


>



Sad part is that I once worked with a guy who actually looks like this, even now!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Jan 30, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


Does it count if it's co-workers and it's jokingly? If so, I'll never make it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Circle9 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm about halfway between all f that...


----------



## Sellinz (Feb 1, 2017)

As someone who cashiers and the time it takes to get change from the GSAs when I'm running low from people getting cash back, if someone came to my register with a knife and said empty the drawer they're getting 43$ and stabbing me because they think I'm holding out.


----------



## Spot the doge (Feb 1, 2017)

Sellinz said:


> As someone who cashiers and the time it takes to get change from the GSAs when I'm running low from people getting cash back, if someone came to my register with a knife and said empty the drawer they're getting 43$ and stabbing me because they think I'm holding out.


Social anxiety and the wait times together make it extra fun.


----------



## NPC (Feb 1, 2017)

My face when a guest is telling me a long, unnecessary story about their return.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2017)

Ad placement done right.


----------



## carramrod (Feb 1, 2017)

Me when I try to apprehend a 6'6" 250 pound shoplifter:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 2, 2017)

Happy cat


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Happy cat


Cool Cat


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2017)

words to live by...


----------



## Pale (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Feb 7, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 7, 2017)

60 degrees today and 3 to 6 inches of snow coming Wednesday night into Thursday morning


----------



## HRZone (Feb 7, 2017)

We just had a storm pass people came out of the work today. One annoying mom let her boys run free up and down the aisles. She treated us like a jungle gym while she surfed on her phone.


----------



## NPC (Feb 7, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator



YESSSS! I'm always so shocked that no one ever calls me out my bullshit excuses for "red and khaki." Oh you mean, maroon and black?


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> 60 degrees today and 3 to 6 inches of snow coming Wednesday night into Thursday morning


Looks like you and I are in the path of the same storm qmosqueen. That's exactly our forecast, too.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2017)

cleanup in G18 who's responding


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Kaitii (Feb 8, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> cleanup in G18 who's responding


you keep that skeleton away from my prepaid phones!!!!


----------



## Unsilent (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 10, 2017)

no need for carts or a cart attendant ..

cleanup in aisle G27


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Circle9 (Feb 11, 2017)

It's mostly about working in a bookstore, but I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## HRZone (Feb 14, 2017)

I don't know if I have a bigger pet peeve then people seeing someone they know at our store, taking up the aisle with both of their carts and going on and on catching up. Usually bragging about their new home, the house they sold, their kids, blah blah. Go to Starbucks and do that, you are literally blocking our path out of the backroom


----------



## Yetive (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't send them to us!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 14, 2017)

If my nose is running money I would blow it all on you!


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 14, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Don't send them to us!


Double down on that.
We have some suburban moms who meet weekly in our cafe: they get their lattes (either skinny vanilla or soy chai), sit down at a table with their planners & set up their week's worth of playdates/PTA activities/neighborhood/HOA hitlist/feel-good charity attempts while preening about how ORGANIZED their lives are.
After 10 minutes, I have to run to the walk-in & FIFO until my brain freezes over.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> Double down on that.
> We have some suburban moms who meet weekly in our cafe: they get their lattes (either skinny vanilla or soy chai), sit down at a table with their planners & set up their week's worth of playdates/PTA activities/neighborhood/HOA hitlist/feel-good charity attempts while preening about how ORGANIZED their lives are.
> After 10 minutes, I have to run to the walk-in & FIFO until my brain freezes over.



gross


----------



## Pale (Feb 14, 2017)

redeye58 said:


> neighborhood/HOA hitlist


Heh, I live in an area where everything HOA is taken like it's an almighty religion. I've had my neighbors try to tell me to turn down the music (which wasn't loud to begin with, just a small bluetooth speaker) in my garage while I'm working on my bike at 11 am while most everybody is at work and threaten to contact the HOA.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 14, 2017)

Tell them (in a gentle way) about snapping necks.


----------



## Unsilent (Feb 15, 2017)

When I get scheduled outside my availability:


----------



## NKG (Feb 15, 2017)

When I hear a guest say they are shopping at Walmart while IN Target


----------



## NPC (Feb 15, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> When I hear a guest say they are shopping at Walmart while IN Target



And when they try and pay with their Macy's card...


----------



## oath2order (Feb 15, 2017)

when you do a good job on something and everybody knows


----------



## Pale (Feb 15, 2017)

When someone doesn't believe that you zoned through cosmetics and actually made it look presentable.


----------



## lovecats (Feb 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> When I hear a guest say they are shopping at Walmart while IN Target


I still remember checking out this woman who was with her teenage daughter.  The daughter was texting on her phone.  The mother said something about Target and the daughter looks up and says, "Target?  I thought we were at Walmart!".  Her mother and I just looked at each other and laughed.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> When I hear a guest say they are shopping at Walmart while IN Target



Interesting. One would think that would be the other way around.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2017)

lovecats said:


> "Target? I thought we were at Walmart!"


 That's what happens when you keep staring down at your device all the time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2017)

I got beat!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2017)

Then my friend says this:


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 17, 2017)

My friend says


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 18, 2017)

Your pick TM or guest


----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Bosch (Feb 19, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Heh, I live in an area where everything HOA is taken like it's an almighty religion. I've had my neighbors try to tell me to turn down the music (which wasn't loud to begin with, just a small bluetooth speaker) in my garage while I'm working on my bike at 11 am while most everybody is at work and threaten to contact the HOA.



Why my house is one house over the HOA border. Come at me bitch! As my truck is in pieces all over my driveway music blasting out of my garage. The little yoga pants, botox'd bimbo with her clipboard just giving me the uber stink eye as I wave a greasy hand at her. You watch that over processed pony tail swing and stomp away. Cause there is nothing you can do about it bitch. 

Repeat every two weeks.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Go to the meeting & complain about the bylaws.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 19, 2017)

Depending on the neighborhood mix, you might not get any where.
I've been to HOA meetings in areas where they were laid back & only addressed the most egregious problems (what to do when your next-door neighbor is running a meth lab) vs the HOAs run by mini-despots sending out threats for unraked leaves..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

I was on a Hoa board, I disagree with the bylaws, I got them updated to avoid stupid pity stuff. We need to take of business as a community effort. We can help you, just come to the meeting & ask for it. We succeed on many fronts, best one was the property mgt controlling stuff & parking lot. The big Hoa around is has notice the changes & doesn't step on us anymore. they missed their chance.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Fight it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2017)

Back to memes this is a meme thread


----------



## SFSFun (Feb 19, 2017)

I miss this thread back when it was stuff specific to Target.


----------



## see spot save (Feb 19, 2017)

Still one of my favorites...


----------



## Pale (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## HRZone (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Feb 20, 2017)

Just a reminder that there was never anything special about this kid other than he was moderately attractive.


----------



## Kaitii (Feb 20, 2017)

that kid in the bottom corner tho


----------



## Kartman (Feb 20, 2017)

Why is his name tag on the wrong side?


----------



## Marvin Martian (Feb 20, 2017)

Kartman said:


> Why is his name tag on the wrong side?



He is wearing it on his left. That is where I wear mine.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 20, 2017)

My store wears them on the right. I've always assumed all of them did because the shirts with the Spot logo/whatnot are always on the left side.

ASANTS, I guess!


----------



## carramrod (Feb 20, 2017)

A teenage girl once told me I looked like Alex from Target. Since my hair isn't even the same color, I'm gonna guess it was sarcastic, but I'm still gonna take it as a compliment.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Feb 20, 2017)

Every employee on a register Misses sales | Bad L…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2017)

Ahhh, zen before work.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 22, 2017)

Target NPC said:


>



Ugh it's horrible for me. I have a lot of stuff I _want_ to get done but I never have enough time.

"when you think you've been working for 17 minutes but it's 4 hours"


----------



## Pale (Feb 22, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I have a lot of stuff I _want_ to get done but I never have enough time.


I would love to get stuff done at work, but my STL keeps pulling my away from projects to start another. And then she bitches at me because I have 3 projects I didn't get done by the end of the day.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Grizzlies (Feb 23, 2017)

Welcome to The Hotel California; if I die I'll be here still pushing.  Waiting in vain to be promoted.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 24, 2017)

Can you imagine...,.


----------



## Pale (Feb 24, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Can you imagine...,.


I would get fired for throwing peanuts like they're a circus elephant.


----------



## NKG (Feb 25, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## soyaxo (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Mar 1, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> View attachment 3075


Target will always be in your blood. You may be 75 years old, but you'll still feel the urge to respond to walkies if you're shopping in a target.


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 1, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Target will always be in your blood. You may be 75 years old, but you'll still feel the urge to respond to walkies if you're shopping in a target.


I always feel the urge to respond to electronics calls no matter if I'm off or in another store


----------



## Pale (Mar 1, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> I always feel the urge to respond to electronics calls no matter if I'm off or in another store


It's gotten to the point where I always feel like I'm forgetting my walkie and keys. Even if I'm not at work and going somewhere else, I'm used to and familiar with the extra weigh of the PDA, walkie, and keys.


----------



## Pale (Mar 1, 2017)

Target vets speaking to the new hires.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2017)

Me this morning


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 2, 2017)

Me before target


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 2, 2017)

A good one


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 2, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


> Target will always be in your blood. You may be 75 years old, but you'll still feel the urge to respond to walkies if you're shopping in a target.





Kaitii said:


> I always feel the urge to respond to electronics calls no matter if I'm off or in another store



I was visiting a friend that's a TPS at a different store the other day. He was standing by the exit as we were talking, and a guy walking out asked him "You need to see this receipt?" and I instinctually said "Nope, you're good. Have a good night." Both the guest and my friend looked at me like "What the fuck, dude?" It took me a minute to realize I wasn't in uniform, nor was I at my store


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 4, 2017)

My friend says:


----------



## Pale (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 4, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


>


And when I see him do that I always say " thanks ".
he stears at me kinda strange.  
 I say for putting that back where you got it


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Mar 8, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Kaitii (Mar 8, 2017)

Dont forget to finish the go backs too


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 10, 2017)

Break time!!!


----------



## NKG (Mar 10, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## NPC (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2017)

this ones for Tall AP


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> this ones for Tall AP


Terse & to the point; I like it.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 15, 2017)

I can see them going up in Targets worldwide!


----------



## Spot the doge (Mar 15, 2017)

Target NPC said:


>


Don't forget about the Dessert STDs in One Spot!


----------



## soyaxo (Mar 15, 2017)

We had some Workbook Ass when I first started. Only $0.99.


----------



## Pale (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


>



Peak


----------



## Kartman (Mar 16, 2017)

Peek.


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2017)

Happy st pats day


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2017)

Round 2


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Mar 17, 2017)

Why the fuck do people keep putting off topic memes in here?!


----------



## buliSBI (Mar 17, 2017)

Stress relief.


----------



## NPC (Mar 17, 2017)

buliSBI said:


> Stress relief.



Make a normal meme thread.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 17, 2017)

Here is a link to the breakroom memes.
The Breakroom Memes


----------



## NPC (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Mar 18, 2017)

I did not make this one nor have the guts to use a mydevice for non work related stuff....


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I did not make this one nor have the guts to use a mydevice for non work related stuff....



A+


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## SitSpotSit (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## buliSBI (Mar 20, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Here is a link to the breakroom memes.
> The Breakroom Memes


Just curious Could both Target and Breakroom Memes be pinned to the top being popular threads.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2017)

Team we have a
"code yellow, code yellow,  code yellow"


----------



## Yetive (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 25, 2017)

Can I get this in red.


----------



## AdItemOnly (Mar 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Can I get this in red.



is it sad i want one


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 25, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Can I get this in red.


I have a spot in my garage for that.


----------



## NPC (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Mar 27, 2017)

When the baler is full...


----------



## NKG (Mar 27, 2017)

PaleIrishmen said:


>





I think I fell in love....


----------



## NKG (Mar 27, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 27, 2017)

Ap waiting for you outside of the doors..


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


How bout dat?


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Mar 27, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ap waiting for you outside of the doors..


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2017)

don't give me any ideas .. now let's get that wave on top of the other ...

any last day ideas


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Mar 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> don't give me any ideas .. now let's get that wave on top of the other ...
> 
> any last day ideas


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 28, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> don't give me any ideas .. now let's get that wave on top of the other ...
> 
> any last day ideas



This reminds me of my ETL lifting and pushing an entire Aisle in Market with the crown back a few feet) While all of us Presenation TMs laid on the ground on opposite sides to keep it straight bracing ourselves against opposite aisles with our hands.

All so we could add that fucking Bakery Focal Last year. 

On a funny sidee not our PMT suggested that instead of this, Target should have just shortened the first section  3 feet, instead of the last section to 3 feet. To avoid all of this. Our Log/PMTBP or whatever his title is had a look like "Huh, I don't know"


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This reminds me of my ETL lifting and pushing an entire Aisle in Market with the crown back a few feet) While all of us Presenation TMs laid on the ground on opposite sides to keep it straight bracing ourselves against opposite aisles with our hands.
> 
> All so we could add that fucking Bakery Focal Last year.
> 
> On a funny sidee not our PMT suggested that instead of this, Target should have just shortened the first section  3 feet, instead of the last section to 3 feet. To avoid all of this. Our Log/PMTBP or whatever his title is had a look like "Huh, I don't know"



what the actual fuck


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 28, 2017)

BigEyedPhish said:


> This reminds me of my ETL lifting and pushing an entire Aisle in Market with the crown back a few feet) While all of us Presenation TMs laid on the ground on opposite sides to keep it straight bracing ourselves against opposite aisles with our hands.
> 
> All so we could add that fucking Bakery Focal Last year.
> 
> On a funny sidee not our PMT suggested that instead of this, Target should have just shortened the first section  3 feet, instead of the last section to 3 feet. To avoid all of this. Our Log/PMTBP or whatever his title is had a look like "Huh, I don't know"


Our PMT said fuck that and just put the short section at the front. POG team set part of the aisle in reverse on both sides.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 5, 2017)

When a hand full of job openings at your local Targets come and go, and you're (I'm) sitting there with debt waiting for HR to call like.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Apr 5, 2017)

"Mmmmmm"

That sent a chill down my spine.


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2017)

bitch dont mess with my zone ...


----------



## NPC (Apr 5, 2017)

This has very little to do with Target...but she bought all this shit AT Target, and is using Target brand stuff. So...there you go! Look at the fuckery Target contributes to! The necessity for cute stuff like this is the reason Target will never go out of business despite being fucking stupid sometimes. So next time you read some spooky article from Forbes about blah blah blah Target stock, whatever....just remember this video. This is literally what my apartment is slowly starting to look like because I can't stop buying cute shit at work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2017)

That is not a target tm meme.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 5, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


im bothered at electronics and greeting cards being so close together


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> im bothered at electronics and greeting cards being so close together


I have that at my former greatland store.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 5, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I have that at my former greatland store.


god i would be mortified by the crowds of people near the cards the day of any holiday esp vday


----------



## Marcellow (Apr 6, 2017)

Kaitii said:


> im bothered at electronics and greeting cards being so close together



It's literally like that at my store.


----------



## Kaitii (Apr 6, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> It's literally like that at my store.


I feel so sorry for your electronics person


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 8, 2017)

I suspect a TM.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 8, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> I suspect a TM.



Product over pushed into the adjacent location? Definitely a TM.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 8, 2017)

commiecorvus said:


> I suspect a TM.


*walks away whistling nonchalantly


----------



## NPC (Apr 9, 2017)

Lmao, Softlines talking to our guest service....


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2017)

This reminds me if this article







Retail Returns: Where Do They All Go? | BLINQ Bytes


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Kaitii (Apr 9, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


me when the etl ge wants me to greet every guest


----------



## Spot the doge (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## see spot save (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Pale (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 27, 2017)

Now get me this in red and plastic.  

Kartman can you deliver


----------



## NPC (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Pale (May 12, 2017)




----------



## NPC (May 22, 2017)

Hmm, _executive_ team lead, eh?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 11, 2017)

*When the Signing Ninja doesn't get enough hours.


























*


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 14, 2017)

Wouldn't it be nice if you could set the prices at Starbucks this way?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2017)

I can'y come up with a witty comment but this is actually a city name


----------



## DoWork (Jul 14, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I can'y come up with a witty comment but this is actually a city name



I live in Plano. We don't say playnogram, though.


----------



## NPC (Jul 19, 2017)

Every couple shopping for clothes at Target, ever.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> View attachment 3524



what the christ is that


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2017)

Backroom's reaction whenever plano wants them to pull their batches


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2017)

how to purchase the snes classic this fall


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Aug 7, 2017)

"Hey check out this app."
"How much?"
"Uh, like $2.99?"
"You took an apprehension for $2.99?"
"Wait.. what..?"
"Oh... right... phone apps..."


----------



## NPC (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 15, 2017)

That pic is from Whole Foods, not spot.


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 16, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> That pic is from Whole Foods, not spot.


But, that "I'd like to speak to a manager"-bitch is in EVERY store in America.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 16, 2017)

The next big thing   Look for it at one spot or bullseyes playground.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 16, 2017)

That's not very nice.


----------



## NPC (Aug 16, 2017)

Kartman said:


> That's not very nice.


----------



## NPC (Aug 16, 2017)

Listening to talkative guests needlessly explain their return first thing in the morning...


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Dinner time


----------



## Kartman (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh hell yea!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Aug 28, 2017)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## BoxCutter (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 29, 2017)

Sign the Petition


----------



## NKG (Aug 29, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> Sign the Petition



Can I sign the no vacuum one?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 5, 2017)

ok great ...


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 5, 2017)

sit on it and rotate ...

halloween has arrived


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2017)

Enlarge to read


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 15, 2017)

Me after building the new Project 62 stuff


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 16, 2017)

Me:


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Sep 16, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


And now I'm sad.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)

BoxCutter said:


> Me:
> View attachment 3872


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

don't forget to click on the volume button bottom right to hear the song.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2017)

I can think of a few TMs.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Sep 20, 2017)

Does this reply to anyone else’s store lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 21, 2017)

how i perform a team lift


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Sep 21, 2017)

When some of our regulars say "Hey, at least it's Friday! Right?" I give them my best resting bitch face & say "I work weekends so it makes NO difference to me." in a flat monotone.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 21, 2017)

I can never enjoy Loverboy's "Everybody's Working For The Weekend" the way that I used too...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 22, 2017)

As the signing guy, I have to remember to tone it down around people that aren't on plano at my store.

Mostly for the times like now where we have no hours and I have to work this weekend

both days

this is nonsenseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 24, 2017)

When my ETL tells me to fill ice.


----------



## TTB (Sep 24, 2017)

But actually it was Sunday and they left all the electronics ads to put up.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2017)

MechanicWife said:


> But actually it was Sunday and they left all the electronics ads to put up.View attachment 3941



I hate that stupid thing it keeps falling.


----------



## TTB (Sep 27, 2017)

Omg....i am NOT picking this up...


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2017)

MechanicWife said:


> Omg....i am NOT picking this up...View attachment 3956


why


----------



## TTB (Sep 27, 2017)

oath2order said:


> why


Just creeped out what kind of perv put it there......


----------



## Redzee (Sep 27, 2017)

Gift Card sidecap. Cards are a half inch from the floor. Cleaning crew comes by with the buffer and blows cards all effing over every effing night. No explanation deters them. Always my first mess to clean up.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 28, 2017)

Just go back into their gear room and piss all over their gear.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 28, 2017)

Kartman has the answer for everything!


----------



## Redzee (Sep 28, 2017)

The floor scrubbing machine a few years ago smelled pretty atrocious.  " Mr. Swampy" caught fire which improved that and ushered in its replacement "Mr. Screech" whose bearing was less than noble.


----------



## TTB (Sep 28, 2017)

I wonder what they will bring in next to invade my brain...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

More like the ETL-GE when I worked there.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 1, 2017)

i'll pass on this one, but i'm sure its a hot seller for some


----------



## Kartman (Oct 1, 2017)

Hustler magazine had more class than that skank.

God bless Larry Flint!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Blackhawks54 (Oct 4, 2017)

Caption this


----------



## Kartman (Oct 4, 2017)

Carts aren't supposed to be used like that!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2017)

To the gstl who insists on having the race track full all day long


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 6, 2017)

Blackhawks54 said:


> Caption this


Ain't that the new Jay-Z record?


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 7, 2017)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 3996


I've heard of prime cut but.....


----------



## Kartman (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 10, 2017)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 3996



That is super gross.  I don't eat meat, and the bacteria on those spiderwraps could be around a box of LEGOS next.  Nasty.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 10, 2017)

It's not touching the meat.

Do you not wash your meat?

Sometimes even beat it???


----------



## Pale (Oct 10, 2017)

Kartman said:


> It's not touching the meat.
> 
> Do you not wash your meat?
> 
> Sometimes even beat it???


Harder than Mayweather vs Canelo


----------



## SoCalMama (Oct 11, 2017)

Kartman said:


> It's not touching the meat.  The plastic wrap is full of bacteria.
> 
> Do you not wash your meat? Washing it is not going to rid it of bacteria.  It has to be cooked. I don't eat it or cook it.
> 
> Sometimes even beat it???  Depends on whether or not you buy me dinner.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Circle9 (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


Wish I could say the same....sigh
*cleans out walk-in _again_*


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2017)

rough day


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2017)

SoCalMama said:


> That is super gross.  I don't eat meat, and the bacteria on those spiderwraps could be around a box of LEGOS next.  Nasty.



Are you going to be eating the Legos?


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 17, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Are you going to be eating the Legos?



maybe


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Oct 17, 2017)

It really makes his eye holes just POP!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 18, 2017)

Militantagnostic said:


> It really makes his eye holes just POP!


Wow you can be on my A&A team and get like 50 cents overs base minimum.


----------



## Kroneru (Oct 18, 2017)

Target micro management


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 19, 2017)

To that certain TM at my store:


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2017)

this ones for kartman


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 23, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> this ones for kartman




Hey! Keep doing it!

Job security!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## NKG (Oct 23, 2017)

Circle9 said:


>



I watched a TM with double digit years at Target literally shop for 10 minutes instead of pulling the ad and then told my TL they couldn't finish taking down the ad because she was swamped with Guests. I was so pissed and my TL was like I can't do anything about it.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 23, 2017)

Your TL is a wuss.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 28, 2017)

Today was like


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 31, 2017)

*Happy Halloween *


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2017)

in Honor of Turkey Season


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## SurefireWolf (Nov 3, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


>


Lazy people can't be responsible for anything going wrong because they never do anything in the first place.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 5, 2017)

What keeps @qmosqueen up at night:


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## HardlinesGuy (Nov 8, 2017)

Sent to me by a coworker. Relatable...


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Nov 8, 2017)

Me when I train seasonal TMs.


----------



## NPC (Nov 9, 2017)

2Spooky4U said:


> Me when I train seasonal TMs.



That was so wholesome, my heart grew 3 sizes larger and I died.


----------



## 2Spooky4U (Nov 9, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> That was so wholesome, my heart grew 3 sizes larger and I died.


Now, it is your time. JOIN ME IN THE SKELETON WAR.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 9, 2017)

I need this wrapping paper
Anyone know what aisle this is in ?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## RTCry (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)

fucking great fucking meme






you can't outfuck qmosqueen


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## Yetive (Nov 15, 2017)

Well, today is the first day of firearm season.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 15, 2017)

Yetive said:


> Well, today is the first day of firearm season.


Here in the 'state of confusion' EVERY DAY is firearm season.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 16, 2017)

Where's our choir???


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2017)

Gotta have some fun at work or I’ll go crazy.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 16, 2017)

When shit happens.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 16, 2017)

They'd better not call my ass for Absorb!


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> When shit happens.


Dayum.
She's lucky she didn't get crushed


----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 16, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> When shit happens.


LOD: "Has that spill been cleaned, guest are complaining that their shoes are getting sticky, not very brand team..."


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## TTB (Nov 26, 2017)

Saw this on FB had to share....


----------



## HRZone (Nov 27, 2017)

MechanicWife said:


> Saw this on FB had to share....View attachment 4262



Doubt it. Team member trying to be funny. Idiot we can see the target logo on his sweater. Clearly from bullseye shop


----------



## Pale (Nov 27, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Doubt it. Team member trying to be funny. Idiot we can see the target logo on his sweater. Clearly from bullseye shop


Snapchat filter, he works at a sbux in Houston but he was at a target in Austin.

Edit: Shoulda posted his twitter originally, sorry. jeff from target (@ItsJeffLe) | Twitter - https://twitter.com/ItsJeffLe


----------



## Kartman (Nov 28, 2017)

.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2017)

Bears doing 69 and more.  Ted 69.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 28, 2017)

A wild Black Friday night...


----------



## Kroneru (Nov 28, 2017)

Wake up people.


----------



## TTB (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 29, 2017)

It sucks, but you've gotta play to the lowest denominator... and that sucks even more.

They don't have  to tell me cuz I know what I'm supposed to do, but so many others just don't give a flying rat's ass.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Kartman (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 4, 2017)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 4305


You & me both


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2017)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 4305


If  they can lift it more than 4 hours see your doctor


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## NPC (Dec 7, 2017)

Every ETL ever just trying to eat their lunch.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 7, 2017)

That's why many LOD's transfer their LODness to the next highest TM for their lunch break. Usually, that temp LOD can handle shit for 30'.


----------



## Stuff2 (Dec 7, 2017)

Kartman said:


> That's why many LOD's transfer their LODness to the next highest TM for their lunch break. Usually, that temp LOD can handle shit for 30'.


Every time I hear a LOD announce a lunch over a walkie, I also hear them announce that such-and-such now has the floor. Since I never have any idea who even is the LOD, and we just call for a LOD instead of calling for someone by name, it works fine.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2017)

When you doing Ship and come across softlines items


----------



## Stuff2 (Dec 12, 2017)

Target NPC said:


>


What about those of us who drink all four?


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 12, 2017)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 4305


Why are they in retail. Call up the Industry.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2017)

This was yesterday


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## NeoDarikona (Dec 15, 2017)

qmosqueen said:


> This was yesterday



A classic.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 15, 2017)

canttouchthis777 said:


>


If only it was that simple....


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 17, 2017)

New Shipt team members.


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 17, 2017)

I would like to replace a lot of my current fellow TMs with trained monkeys. Would make my job easier even if I had to clean up the feces they threw around.


----------



## can't touch this (Dec 18, 2017)

me IRL


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 19, 2017)

For all my food assistants.


----------



## NPC (Dec 20, 2017)

Too lazy to think of a funny caption to make this relevant to Target. Something something, my face when I get recognition.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 23, 2017)

Me on the walkie


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 25, 2017)

Or try to return it at  target


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Stuff2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey, I go shopping in pajama bottoms. Went to Target thusly dressed last night. I'm on vacation now, it's unseasonably warm in California, and they're comfortable.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 29, 2017)

Had a guy at my SB counter in pajama pants.
Put his keys & phone in the same pocket, thus we discovered he prefers boxers to briefs.
Just glad he didn't decide to go commando.


----------



## Stuff2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ugh. If I'm wearing pajama pants, everything goes into my messenger bag or backpack (I don't drive, so I always carry a bag when I go out) for that very reason.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2017)

We had a couple wandering the store in reindeer onesies last night. C'est la vie.


----------



## NPC (Dec 29, 2017)

IWishIKnew said:


> We had a couple wandering the store in reindeer onesies last night. C'est la vie.



Wow, they must be so fun, quirky, and interesting. Aren't onesies totally ironic and hilarious? If only they liked Bacon and Sriracha, then they'd be perfect humans.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 29, 2017)

See, the best part is--I have no idea! When they wandered through my section they were just...shopping. No screaming children, no unreasonable demands, no bitching about the lack of seasonal selection, etc. People dressed up are amusing and keep things a bit more interesting, and if you're not misbehaving, more power to you. Same with the ones who sing. Except the one guy last night who was kind of loud, as he was singing along to, I believe it was the Hamilton soundtrack, which he had playing on his phone on speaker. He could sing well, at least. I haven't yet had guests wandering around and singing who weren't good at, thank all the gods.


----------



## PackAndCry (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Spot the doge (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd wear a onesie if not for the stigma and how dirty they'd get in public.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 31, 2017)

Spot the doge said:


> I'd wear a onesie if not for the stigma and how dirty they'd get in public.


You could go with a jumpsuit.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 4, 2018)

I notice they didn't get an answer.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 4, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


> I notice they didn't get an answer.


The equivalent of crickets on a walkie.


----------



## bobloblawlawblog (Jan 5, 2018)

Target NPC said:


> Wow, they must be so fun, quirky, and interesting. Aren't onesies totally ironic and hilarious? If only they liked Bacon and Sriracha, then they'd be perfect humans.



Jeez take your own advice and hecking chill. It’s not that serious...


----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jan 5, 2018)

bobloblawlawblog said:


> Jeez take your own advice and hecking chill. It’s not that serious...








Hey go fuck yourself, person who is offended from a sarcastic post from a thousand years ago.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 5, 2018)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 4410


I like how they didn't ask for a store number or anything.  #TargetCares


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2018)

Me, when someone says that they're never coming back


----------



## Kartman (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 7, 2018)

I love the new gift cards with the goddamn scratch-off bullshit.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jan 7, 2018)

God forbid you scratch too hard and fuck up the number so you cant read it. Have fun on fhe phone with the gift card people ans guest relations!


----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## WinterRose (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jan 10, 2018)

How I feel I have to talk to 40% of guests.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 11, 2018)

me today at work


----------



## NPC (Jan 11, 2018)

When your boss sasses you on your work, but you're the backbone of your department.


----------



## Pale (Jan 11, 2018)

NPC said:


> How I feel I have to talk to 40% of guests.


Link is thicc af in that game. There, I said it.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Flow Warrior (Jan 18, 2018)

Not Target but funny nevertheless.





This is a local Wal-mart that claims they did this because the pods are being used in drug transactions.  SMH (someone else did the pic but sadly it is from a Houston Walmart)





A manager at the Houston, Texas Walgreens pictured in the above tweet said over the phone that the Pods were secured in plastic boxes due to recent thefts. Other retailers, like Walmart and Kroger, also noted that thefts forced them to lock up the Tide Pods, but they did so prior to the internet hysteria.  Tide Pods locked up at stores as internet challenge goes too far - http://mashable.com/2018/01/15/tide-pods-meme-too-far-locked-up-in-stores/#un3k4jiLiOq2


----------



## NPC (Jan 18, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> Not Target but funny nevertheless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aren't these more of a high theft item though? I hate when news sources get too concerned about memes.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 18, 2018)

Take the short-term hit, reduce greater theft overall. Problem solved.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 20, 2018)

Come on fellas, let your partner try a little chocolate love this Valentine's Day. You can even watch as your lover devours another man!


----------



## NPC (Jan 20, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4536
> Come on fellas, let your partner try a little chocolate love this Valentine's Day. You can even watch as your lover devours another man!



Is he full of cream filling?


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 20, 2018)

NPC said:


> Is he full of cream filling?


Nope, he's just rock hard solid chocolate!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 20, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4536
> Come on fellas, let your partner try a little chocolate love this Valentine's Day. You can even watch as your lover devours another man!




Do you think they used @Kartman in his latest kilt as the model?


----------



## NPC (Jan 20, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> Nope, he's just rock hard solid chocolate!



Doesn't sound like he'll be easy to swallow.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 20, 2018)

NPC said:


> Doesn't sound like he'll be easy to swallow.


You'd have to be part snake to get him down in one gulp.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 20, 2018)

That fellow isn't thickly muscled enough.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jan 20, 2018)

NPC said:


> Aren't these more of a high theft item though? I hate when news sources get too concerned about memes.





Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4536
> Come on fellas, let your partner try a little chocolate love this Valentine's Day. You can even watch as your lover devours another man!


There is a website for that. Its called Blacked.com (don't ask I know this. NSFW)


----------



## Kartman (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Jan 21, 2018)

Kartman said:


> View attachment 4538


Home is where you make it.


----------



## HRZone (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jan 23, 2018)

Kartman said:


>


Entitlement; master level.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Flow Warrior (Jan 24, 2018)

HRZone said:


> View attachment 4550


You know its a 7-11 sized convenience store that requires an special app (and amazon prime account) to open the door. Also the camera monitor everything. If you are a lazy ass that sets something down where it doesnt belong, it changes you a restocking fee.  Yet people are waiting in line to shop there.


----------



## HiddenPenguin (Jan 24, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> If you are a lazy ass that sets something down where it doesnt belong, it changes you a restocking fee.  Yet people are waiting in line to shop there.



I was wondering how it handled that... Damn, can we charge one too?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> restocking fee.  Yet people are waiting in line to shop there.


Wow yes Target take note here.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Times Up (Jan 25, 2018)

NPC said:


> Is he full of cream filling?



Not anymore!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jan 27, 2018)

And ruin that 3-day weekend you accidentally scheduled me for?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a feeling that my genius will only be appreciated posthumously...alas, I must endure naught but ridicule while I live!


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2018)

This is for my overnight flow team members who kick ass.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2018)

Me today


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Feb 8, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> When shit happens.



This actually happened at my Walmart back in 2010 during a 7.2 Earthquake. Luckily the fixtures actually came crashing down during an aftershock that had occurred after midnight, and no one was in the isle.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Feb 9, 2018)

I hate when I'm asked that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 15, 2018)

The irony is those things don't hold much more than the regular baskets.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2018)

This one goes out to you my unfavorite coworker 
You know who you are you slacker.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 17, 2018)

And it’s snowing out


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 19, 2018)

New use for that stack of pallets. PMT get ready.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2018)

Soft lines what aisle are these in


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 27, 2018)

I hate a brown noser.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Soft lines what aisle are these in



Thankfully my kids were never bolters, but I legit know some parents who would have jumped on ANYTHING like this that could slow their kiddos down.


----------



## NPC (Mar 4, 2018)

How I get ready for work.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 8, 2018)

every day ..


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 8, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> every day ..


This past Saturday and Sunday night...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Mar 12, 2018)

What do you do as a "family?" Buy stuff???


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 13, 2018)

Kartman said:


> What do you do as a "family?" Buy stuff???


Sir, don't you know that frivolous buying of material things is as American as apple pie and salsa.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2018)

Kartman can you go to your nearest wally world to retrieve this ...


----------



## Kartman (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll retrieve it. I just need to get the keys to the store's truck from the GSA lockbox.

Back in an hour!!!


----------



## theflowspot (Mar 15, 2018)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 4825


 Me except they scheduled me anyway and now I have a NCNS.


----------



## NPC (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 17, 2018)

Lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 20, 2018)

lol...


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...


Holy shit shock.


----------



## Kartman (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Mar 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...



I would dial OSHA and then hover my finger menacingly over the "Call" button until he hands me a thick wad of cash


----------



## Militantagnostic (Mar 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...


Me no do...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Mar 20, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Back room Remodel?

'Then I would say, what the company is asking for us is going to get someone killed, no one did this time." Said the Truthful

The Truthful then added, "However the ever restricting rubber bands on space, similar to a noose, will get heavier and heavier, until it kills you, or anyone under the current demands, without the proper infrastructure".

If they ask "Why is that an obstacle for you"?

The Truthful then replies, "I'll let OSHA tell you", they then pick up the phone.


----------



## NPC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Mar 22, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 4941


Literally me with every break, until whoever is working with me is practically pushing me to go on break lmao.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 23, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...


Someone made a terrible mistake with the forklift that day.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 23, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...


...and a good time was had by all.


----------



## TallAPGuy (Mar 24, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...


They're dead, Jim!


----------



## sprinklesontop (Mar 24, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> lol...



*P.M.S  * (we all get a little angry now and then)


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Mar 25, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


>



Fruity Pablos _(Fruity Pebbles)_
Honey Nut Cherri-Hoes_ (Honey Nut Cherrios)_
Cinnamon Toast Cunt Munch _(Cinnamon Toast Crunch)_
Captain Munch _(Captain Crunch)_
Frosted Taints _(Frosted Flakes)_
Golden Showers _(Golden Grams) _
Honey Bunches of Dick _(Honey Bunches of Oats)_
Stuffins _(Puffins)




_


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 25, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> View attachment 4956



/me raises hand "Mr. Devil sir, could I please be transferred to the circle where I'm covered in boils and submerged in boiling shit."


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm lucky I even manage to brush my hair for work.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 9, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 5059
> 
> I'm lucky I even manage to brush my hair for work.



Our new uniform for store modernization?


----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 9, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 5059
> 
> I'm lucky I even manage to brush my hair for work.


In... West Philadelphia she was born 'n' raised!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 11, 2018)

No middle age white woman scares me, but...

Just think if that meme said black woman, instead.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Apr 11, 2018)

Kartman said:


> No middle age white woman scares me, but...
> 
> Just think if that meme said black woman, instead.



it wouldn't make sense, because only annoying white people do this.


----------



## Kartman (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Apr 15, 2018)

oath2order said:


>



roflmao


----------



## NPC (Apr 15, 2018)

I found this gif on the internet. Anyone know where it's from?


----------



## sprinklesontop (Apr 15, 2018)

NPC said:


> I found this gif on the internet. Anyone know where it's from?




Whoa !!!!  Where does the white girl come from???????  The basement?????  She just freakishly shows up from the .... ground??????


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 18, 2018)

I want the top 2.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 20, 2018)

oath2order said:


>


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 20, 2018)

oath2order said:


>



☑ Spray them with weaponized anthrax


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2018)

Not really a meme but still funny. For a second I thought the top item was a coupon for actual rx mary jane, until I realized it's just a magazine cover


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 21, 2018)

me when I show up for a job interview


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 23, 2018)

Oops...


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2018)

Susie said:


> Oops...


So close yet so old


----------



## NPC (Apr 24, 2018)

When work calls you


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 29, 2018)

New snapchat filter


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2018)

via Imgflip Meme Generator

You know because every animal is one...


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 5059
> 
> I'm lucky I even manage to brush my hair for work.



I'm lucky if I have matching socks


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Apr 29, 2018)

Whenever I was working electronics, and a collector was trying to get some "super rare" collectors marvel figure, and I told them it was all under the same DPCI so I couldnt find the exact one for them at other stores and they proceeded to get angry.


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2018)

Susie said:


> View attachment 5176



Usually you know. If you haven't met yours I recommend it so if you see them crouching on the ground you know to leave them the fuck alone.


----------



## NKG (Apr 29, 2018)

Pale said:


> Whenever I was working electronics, and a collector was trying to get some "super rare" collectors marvel figure, and I told them it was all under the same DPCI so I couldnt find the exact one for them at other stores and they proceeded to get angry.



hakuna matata


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Apr 29, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Usually you know. If you haven't met yours I recommend it so if you see them crouching on the ground you know to leave them the fuck alone.


Looool I know who my AP is. SUPER nice guy. I just thought this was funny and was thinking about showing this to him


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Apr 30, 2018)

Pale said:


> Collectors


Triggered


----------



## Pale (Apr 30, 2018)

busyzoningtoys said:


> Triggered


Same.


----------



## Pale (Apr 30, 2018)

can't touch this said:


> Not really a meme but still funny. For a second I thought the top item was a coupon for actual rx mary jane, until I realized it's just a magazine cover


aw cmon now, charge your phone fam.


----------



## Kartman (May 1, 2018)

If you do this FUCK YOU!


----------



## BoxCutter (May 2, 2018)

Kartman said:


> If you do this FUCK YOU!


When I saw this on Super Store I cracked up. Funny / not funny because it is true.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 2, 2018)




----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 3, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I'm lucky if I have matching socks





Nokiddiegloves said:


> I'm lucky if I have matching socks



If they match, and don't clash with my red shirt, I feel especially adulty.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 4, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (May 5, 2018)




----------



## 2Spooky4U (May 5, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


>


I'd take the five billion and just shop frequently at Target, and whenever I overhear a guest being an asshole I'd tear them a new one on my former TM's behalf.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2018)

2Spooky4U said:


> I'd take the five billion and just shop frequently at Target, and whenever I overhear a guest being an asshole I'd tear them a new one on my former TM's behalf.



or just get a job and call customers idiots and it won't matter because hey you have five billion


----------



## 2Spooky4U (May 5, 2018)

oath2order said:


> or just get a job and call customers idiots and it won't matter because hey you have five billion


"So Spooky, we're gonna have to let you go."
"Oh?"
"You called a guest a... -pulls out piece of paper-...a 'cock-juggling thundercunt.'"
"I have five billion in my bank account."
"...you're still fired."


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 7, 2018)

Life as a gsa...


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 7, 2018)

2Spooky4U said:


> I'd take the five billion and just shop frequently at Target, and whenever I overhear a guest being an asshole I'd tear them a new one on my former TM's behalf.



The hero we need, but don't deserve.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (May 9, 2018)

commiecorvus said:


>



I'd take the $5 billion but restarting life is EXTREMELY tempting too


----------



## BoxCutter (May 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


One day I will do this if they don't unlock the door quick enough on a dark, cold winter morning.


----------



## Kartman (May 9, 2018)

5 billion WOULD restart my life!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 9, 2018)




----------



## BullseyeBlues (May 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


Literally why I don’t do mornings.  That and I’ve called one guy the wrong name on multiple occasions one morning.  Bless his heart, he still answered even to the wrong name.


----------



## can't touch this (May 9, 2018)




----------



## NPC (May 10, 2018)




----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 10, 2018)

NPC said:


>



... wait that last frame... it sounds so familiar..


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 10, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (May 12, 2018)

(click to play)


----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 12, 2018)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 12, 2018)

Me whenever I'm at work


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 13, 2018)

SFSDan said:


> View attachment 5271
> 
> Me whenever I'm at work



That was beautiful.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2018)




----------



## RandomRedShirt (May 15, 2018)

Oh boy


----------



## sprinklesontop (May 15, 2018)

RandomRedShirt said:


> Oh boy[/QUOTE
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## NPC (May 16, 2018)

Whenever I see youtubers in Target, I always wonder what AP thinks.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 16, 2018)

have you seen this, if so what it smell like ??


----------



## Kartman (May 16, 2018)

That Target looks like an old movie theater.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (May 17, 2018)

Not at my store! I swear the mothers tell the little assholes to knock over as much shit as possible!!!

Grab everything! Then toss it somewhere else!!!


----------



## NPC (May 18, 2018)




----------



## NPC (May 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



Teacher: "What comes after 7, class?"

Timmy: "♫"


----------



## Kartman (May 21, 2018)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (May 26, 2018)

New Target exclusive Black Panther figure


----------



## GSA2ExpressPls (May 26, 2018)

Yall mothafukkas need Jesus.


----------



## Militantagnostic (May 27, 2018)

GSA2ExpressPls said:


> Yall mothafukkas need Jesus.


I know Jesus, he's a Mexican guy that hangs out around seedy restrooms, and if you'll let him do his "work" he'll have you praising his name!


----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 28, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (May 30, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jun 2, 2018)

Target be like...


----------



## Kartman (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't think I get it.


----------



## NPC (Jun 3, 2018)

Kartman said:


> I don't think I get it.



corporations supporting LGBT for the sake of profit.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 3, 2018)

I got it _right_ before you posted that.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## NKG (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 9, 2018)

Now if I can get one in red. 
Any help kartman.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jun 9, 2018)

oath2order said:


> (click to play)




Needs music!


----------



## Kartman (Jun 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Any help kartman.



That's theft... and I'm pure as the driven snow.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 10, 2018)

Kartman said:


> That's theft... and I'm pure as the driven snow.


But, I heard you drifted.


----------



## Kartman (Jun 10, 2018)

Nah - I never was a hot rodder.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 10, 2018)

NPC said:


> Whenever I see youtubers in Target, I always wonder what AP thinks.



I’ve dealt with a YouTuber before. Honestly it’s just annoying. They try to antagonize us into kicking them out by making a mess and bothering people. Thankfully the one I dealt with was afraid of the legal mumbojumbo I threw at him and he deleted his video and took off. Usually I’ll just politely ask people to calm down and not make a mess as it’s a safety concern, but this guy was at like his fourth warning.

“Ooooh look at this guard tryna kick us out guys! Boooo no fuuuun!”
“Oh are you recording me without my consent? Did you know that’s a violation of the state wiretapping law? And now since you’re on private property you’re trespassing! You don’t HAVE to leave, and I can’t MAKE you leave, but I can just make a quick phone call...”
“Uhhhh alright man I’m sorry.”


----------



## NKG (Jun 10, 2018)

HardlinesGuy said:


> I’ve dealt with a YouTuber before. Honestly it’s just annoying. They try to antagonize us into kicking them out by making a mess and bothering people. Thankfully the one I dealt with was afraid of the legal mumbojumbo I threw at him and he deleted his video and took off. Usually I’ll just politely ask people to calm down and not make a mess as it’s a safety concern, but this guy was at like his fourth warning.
> 
> “Ooooh look at this guard tryna kick us out guys! Boooo no fuuuun!”
> “Oh are you recording me without my consent? Did you know that’s a violation of the state wiretapping law? And now since you’re on private property you’re trespassing! You don’t HAVE to leave, and I can’t MAKE you leave, but I can just make a quick phone call...”
> “Uhhhh alright man I’m sorry.”



Sounds like Jake and his body cam with that law degree


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Jun 10, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Sounds like Jake and his body cam with that law degree


Oof. The burn is real.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2018)

Every toilet at work. How this even happen?


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 26, 2018)

I do THIS!


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 27, 2018)

The difference between what they say to me, and how they make me feel when I walk into work:


----------



## oath2order (Jun 30, 2018)

is it too late for This is America memes


----------



## Kartman (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jun 30, 2018)

Ignore the game part.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Backroom81 (Jul 3, 2018)

This is America memes work on so many levels.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Pale (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## NKG (Jul 5, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 5463
> 
> Every toilet at work. How this even happen?



Fat people


----------



## NPC (Jul 5, 2018)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Fat people



Well, what are they doing, riding the toilets like a horse?!


----------



## NKG (Jul 5, 2018)

NPC said:


> Well, what are they doing, riding the toilets like a horse?!



More like a burger?


----------



## oath2order (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Pelon1071 (Jul 11, 2018)

what a mindfuck lol


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 12, 2018)

Ain't it fun working GS?


----------



## can't touch this (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Jul 14, 2018)

NPC said:


> View attachment 5763


Thanks for the headache!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dog (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jul 15, 2018)

Hands... neck...

_Snap!_


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Jul 18, 2018)

why does SNL Target look like it's from 1979


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 18, 2018)

To avoid getting sued (Making it an especially obvious parody)?

They got the parts for the props cheap because they're so old?


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## NKG (Jul 26, 2018)

via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jul 28, 2018)

That means it's your choice!


----------



## SNS12345 (Jul 29, 2018)

How I look at every guest on when we're resetting toys and I'm bringing a pallet of transition out and their kids are running all over the aisle I'm trying to go down.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## redeye58 (Jul 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


More days than not.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jul 30, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


When I walk in and see today’s trailer full of 18 transition pallets to stack, wrap and put up in the steel. Oh yeah and no spaces so I need to make space first. Ita tempting to just turn around right that moment


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 31, 2018)

When you show up to work just remember


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 1, 2018)

Bullseye cake pops?!?!


----------



## Yetive (Aug 1, 2018)

soyaxo said:


> View attachment 5901
> Bullseye cake pops?!?!


And cookies!


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 1, 2018)

Omg how cute. You can tell I only get SB when my TL rewards me (decaf due to my caffeine intolerance) lmao.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2018)

soyaxo said:


> Omg how cute. You can tell I only get SB when my TL rewards me (decaf due to my caffeine intolerance) lmao.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 2, 2018)

Are the SB cookies any good?


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2018)

PassinTime said:


> Are the SB cookies any good?


Meh....except for the icing they're not very sweet.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 2, 2018)

But they're cute.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yetive said:


> But they're cute.


And they're all 'good boys'


----------



## Kartman (Aug 2, 2018)

Looks just like the dog! I can't tell the difference!!!


----------



## Fix It (Aug 2, 2018)

“Yeah the water is off on that burst pipe, the spill vendor is mopping up the gas spill in the parking and called Alert One, and I just put out the toaster that caught fire in Food Ave. Sure I’ll take the OT at that other store with the flooding Pfresh drains this afternoon.”


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2018)

I just discovered this.


----------



## redeye58 (Aug 3, 2018)

I LOVE this, LOL


----------



## lovecats (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## see spot save (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2018)

Did I post this


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 8, 2018)

me everyday !!


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Stuff2 (Aug 9, 2018)

oath2order said:


> Did I post this


You know I'm a nerd, because I immediately recognized who that character is and what game series he's from.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2018)

Found on Reddit


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 10, 2018)

Someone unearthed a really old ad?


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## EndymeChaser (Aug 14, 2018)

What an amazing deal!


----------



## can't touch this (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Aug 15, 2018)

can't touch this said:


>



I fuckin jinxed it by posting this meme...oh well, I'll take $90 tyvm


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)

Every fuckin day.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)

The signing printer every time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## sprinklesontop (Aug 15, 2018)

can't touch this said:


>




*So much truth in this ^^^^^^^  Love it !!!!!!*


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 18, 2018)

Next time crying kid I got you.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Aug 18, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Every fuckin day.


One of my team members is a short woman and I mess with her all the time when she gets the step ladder to zone. She also can be sassy so I play off of her all the time, one night I came over to her while she was zoning the top shelves of paper and said in my sassiest tone "You're just mad because you're short.". She got the biggest kick out of that and still tells our other TMs about it lol.


----------



## NPC (Aug 19, 2018)

New TMs be like


----------



## NPC (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes I too would like to become Doctor Strange


----------



## Kartman (Aug 21, 2018)

Just toke up on breaks and lunch - you'll be fine.


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Aug 22, 2018)

OneArmedJesus said:


> View attachment 6038



Me: no, that’s a gun?


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 23, 2018)

Mold ..... mold everywhere.


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 23, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> View attachment 6059


And whichever choice you make will land you in the dog house...🙄


----------



## MoreForLess (Aug 25, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> Mold ..... mold everywhere.


At least he’s staying fresh longer


----------



## CoolLife24 (Aug 25, 2018)

The back room meme about what the back room looks like is my favorite meme I wish I saved it lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 25, 2018)

I sure hope that I make it all day


----------



## PackAndCry (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 26, 2018)

Meet my new friend.  


We were cooking pork today.


----------



## NPC (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 1, 2018)

oath2order said:


>


The Corpophilia lobby is trying to push their agenda on our youth!


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## PackAndCry (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 11, 2018)

I’m going to use this soon


----------



## Luck (Sep 11, 2018)

Opening LODs be like



If you work at a target with two sets of doors you will understand.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Sep 15, 2018)

I don't, lol!


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Luck (Sep 19, 2018)

Flow on the unload


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## ElPicker951 (Sep 19, 2018)

Target 🔥
Listen to Work by BigPapiB #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Why


----------



## Dog (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Sep 21, 2018)

Dog said:


> View attachment 6223



literally me


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## KimBongBoom (Sep 25, 2018)

My life


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

KimBongBoom said:


> View attachment 6251My life


every hour, i wish we could have autobot come on the overhead and say
"our home is your home, if you don't want something please put things back where you found them, thanks."


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 25, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>



It me. And everyone else at my store. We're on week three of 2 double trucks per week (normally we get a truck a night). While missing a big chunk of the back room.


----------



## KimBongBoom (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

KimBongBoom said:


> View attachment 6254


Thanks for some good ideas for training newbies


----------



## ISMike (Sep 25, 2018)

KimBongBoom said:


> View attachment 6254


I've heard that an ETL in my (or maybe a neighboring) district did this and got pretty rapidly fired when it came out.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 26, 2018)

Why would ANYONE do that???


----------



## KimBongBoom (Sep 27, 2018)

No, I did not actually do it. But man that would be funny


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 3, 2018)

oath2order said:


>


I see you are on central time as my alert came at 2:18.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2018)

And you’re hired.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2018)

Now this is what I want, really really want


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Oct 9, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


That's being generous.


----------



## SNS12345 (Oct 11, 2018)

My STL when you ask her to do even the simplest thing vs when you are at 39.5 hours on the week and haven't clocked out yet or have worked 5.5+ hours and not clocked out for lunch yet.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 11, 2018)

buliSBI said:


> View attachment 6317


Guest in my store waiting for someone to answer the call button.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 17, 2018)

Not a meme, but this is something I saw at work that made me laugh really hard for some reason lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

Listen up corporate


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

Corporate can suck my


----------



## Pale (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 7, 2018)

I don't get it.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 10, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> (via reddit | how sad, i wanted 2.0 since i found out it existed, and now all i hear is that it's shite)


 
My favorite thing about 2.0 is how I can be looking at the screen without even touching it and suddenly it will switch what I'm doing and pop-up with a "Mispick" screen. Uh what? Happens a couple of times a day. It just randomly switches to a different app.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 10, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> (via reddit | how sad, i wanted 2.0 since i found out it existed, and now all i hear is that it's shite)


Exactly!😂😂😂🙄🙄🙄


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 10, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> I understand why the wanted to split the app up into separate 'subapps'. It's so that the respective teams can own their portion of the app.
> Ex: The Grocery team can own myWork-Order
> Presentation owns myWork-Tie
> Move owns myWork-TakeSubt
> ...



Will do. It's the random switching that does me in. Suddenly it will want me to login again even though I just scannned something because the app randomly decides I'm trying to do something not in my workcenter . So, I have to exit the app and then it will go back to normal. It's just buggy as hell.


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 11, 2018)

The Mispick screen pops up if you scan the DC barcode by accident. Or at least, that's the only time I've ever seen it happen.

It's weird that the issues with MW2.0 that have been reported here by many posters don't seem to be happening on my end. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 11, 2018)

A friend of mine who had a red shirt on & walked in to spot for shopping.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## BullseyeBlues (Nov 11, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> View attachment 6597


But that’s also because search brings up anything even remotely related to it, especially with seasonal stuff and electronics stuff.  Like, you try to search for a specific iPad but it pulls up everything Apple related including accessories and you can’t filter the search more than by category (which department it falls under).  Super frustrating for both the team and the guests trying to find things.


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 12, 2018)

How hard would it be to populate the list by:

items with aisle locations
Items that may be only in the backroom
tems only available at nearby Target's
 on-line only items
Everything else in the damn universe
I really don't need to see hundreds of discontinued items first.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 12, 2018)

prettydeadboy said:


> View attachment 6597




Also see: shit piled up in the backroom so we have a dozen of those book cases but no one can actually get near them. "Sorry we are out of that item, I will correct it in the system, sorry about that. Can I order it for you from our sister store they say they have 16 of those book cases. If they fill the order you go up and get it, they cancel their system is incorrect as well but you don't waste a trip."


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Nov 14, 2018)

How old cashiers act when there's a new GSA/GSTL.


----------



## soyaxo (Nov 14, 2018)

What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## can't touch this (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 16, 2018)

Won't miss that.


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Nov 22, 2018)

@Bosch store?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Toys call on 2280 for this board game ..


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 27, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


>


My store's flow team would be dancing in the aisles.


----------



## SoCalMama (Nov 27, 2018)

Yetive said:


> @Bosch store?




That is mesmerizing.  I can't stop watching it.  It's real?  What happened to the guy in the forklift?


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

SoCalMama said:


> That is mesmerizing.  I can't stop watching it.  It's real?  What happened to the guy in the forklift?


He got a job in Minneapolis working at Target Corp. he invented modernization.
That’s how he cleared the steel for soft lines break out and sfs new packing areas.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Nov 30, 2018)

For my Flex/SFS peeps:


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 30, 2018)

For us Whovians

DROP THE BUBBLE WRAP...DON'T POP IT!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## NPC (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

To all seasonal team members.


----------



## NKG (Dec 5, 2018)

For my Guest Service Peps!


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 5, 2018)

NKG said:


> View attachment 6762
> For my Guest Service Peps!


And all this time I’ve been washing my hands with degreaser.


----------



## redeye58 (Dec 5, 2018)

qmosqueen said:


> And all this time I’ve been washing my hands with degreaser.



*me filling up more bottles*


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

Seasonal team members don’t even think It. 
I will find you.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Me leaving work today after the mad rush of rude and unruly guests.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Get ready for this over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Look finally it’s arrived after 2 weeks and it’s  broken. 
And that’s not what I ordered.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Dec 8, 2018)

Hahahahahahaaa! No fricking shit!


----------



## 15 Sec. Remain (Dec 11, 2018)

*Zebra notification*

Goal Time Approaching...


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey target wise up.


----------



## RandomTeamMember (Dec 11, 2018)

Only way to decorate a Christmas tree at Target


----------



## NKG (Dec 12, 2018)

When no one is answering the phones or Callboxes but its time for you to leave...


----------



## Kartman (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)

Replaces YOUUUU with Target


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 20, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> On my second day of training I spent the whole shift by myself but I had to ask for help from another cashier a few times because I can’t seem to open those stupid spider wraps and security cases. It looks so easy to do but it never works for me. Any tips on how to open those can help.
> 
> Next, do I put the spider webs and cases after they are removed in the same compartment with the clothes hangers or with the items that the guests didn’t want to purchase? Where do I put the gift cards that are all used up and the guest doesn’t want it anymore cuz there isn’t a trash can at the registers.
> 
> ...


Looks like you will be let go  ... bye
You posted this in 4 different threads


----------



## TTGOz (Dec 20, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> Because I need answers asap



Brotha there's a search bar for a reason. Or when you work next ask your GSTL or GSA for additional training.


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 20, 2018)

JsmnXX said:


> On my second day of training I spent the whole shift by myself but I had to ask for help from another cashier a few times because I can’t seem to open those stupid spider wraps and security cases. It looks so easy to do but it never works for me. Any tips on how to open those can help.
> 
> Next, do I put the spider webs and cases after they are removed in the same compartment with the clothes hangers or with the items that the guests didn’t want to purchase? Where do I put the gift cards that are all used up and the guest doesn’t want it anymore cuz there isn’t a trash can at the registers.
> 
> ...


These are questions that could all be answered in a single five minute conversation with your GSTL. Please have that conversation. And in general, don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Kartman (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## can't touch this (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## daemon (Dec 25, 2018)

HAH! I wanna call out a day I am not scheduled. Think they will hit me with a NCNS?


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2018)

All this is still in our back room after Christmas


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 29, 2018)

I hate clopens


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 30, 2018)

This is pretty much an accurate representation of my store. The catchers are us TMs, and the guy in green is everyone of our management team:


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Kartman (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 6, 2019)

Target when you return any and everything .. we wanna be mad but can't


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>



Battle Royale. 1 TM, 99 Customers.

Weaponry: Dual wielding two-foot softlines crossbars for grounds combat. Four-foot softlines crossbars for attacking from the lift.

Defense: PMT lift with shelves attached around the cage for defense.

Fall-back plan: Hide in the fixture room steel. One entrance. Flimsy door, can be barricaded.


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 3, 2019)

are you ready ......


----------



## Spot the doge (Feb 3, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Battle Royale. 1 TM, 99 Customers.
> 
> Weaponry: Dual wielding two-foot softlines crossbars for grounds combat. Four-foot softlines crossbars for attacking from the lift.
> 
> ...


At my store the fixture room was a locking room, so even better. also lots of pointy things to litter the floor with.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## NPC (Feb 17, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>



Once had a lady who's card wouldn't swipe. I was going to do the "plastic bag trick" to swipe her card. (cashier's know) She told me not to, because she didn't want her credit card number to get stuck in the bag.

Bitch, whadafuq????????


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## daemon (Feb 20, 2019)

NPC said:


> Once had a lady who's card wouldn't swipe. I was going to do the "plastic bag trick" to swipe her card. (cashier's know) She told me not to, because she didn't want her credit card number to get stuck in the bag.
> 
> Bitch, whadafuq????????



Saddly she outsmarted you. Sandwiching the thin bag material could leave an impression of the cards numbers on the plastic bag. Over protective, sure, but not entirely stupid.


----------



## NPC (Feb 21, 2019)

daemon said:


> Saddly she outsmarted you. Sandwiching the thin bag material could leave an impression of the cards numbers on the plastic bag. Over protective, sure, but not entirely stupid.



It's fucking retarded


----------



## daemon (Feb 21, 2019)

NPC said:


> It's fucking retarded


 
So is having to stick plastic bags around credit cards to get them to scan. Fix the problem rather than complain about people's valid anti theft measures.


----------



## NPC (Feb 21, 2019)

daemon said:


> So is having to stick plastic bags around credit cards to get them to scan. Fix the problem rather than complain about people's valid anti theft measures.



Okay great, let me just order a new debit card for this stranger. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2019)

daemon said:


> So is having to stick plastic bags around credit cards to get them to scan. Fix the problem rather than complain about people's valid anti theft measures.



When's the last time someone stole a credit card number that way.

Or ever


----------



## skrepo1977 (Feb 21, 2019)

daemon said:


> Saddly she outsmarted you. Sandwiching the thin bag material could leave an impression of the cards numbers on the plastic bag. Over protective, sure, but not entirely stupid.


The tightness of the bag would be around the magnetic stripe not on the raised numbers (if even there) that are on the opposite side 180 degrees. White bags do not even give out good impressions and even with black bags you need a uv light to pick up the boundaries of the impressions


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 21, 2019)

skrepo1977 said:


> White bags do not even give out good impressions and even with black bags you need a uv light to pick up the boundaries of the impressions


Sorry had too, gotta be wary of those tricky black bags...
Someone would have to be at the bottom of the barrel and have a base understanding of forensics science to try that.


----------



## daemon (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow, you guys don't have a clue do you. Even the slightest imprint can be raised enough to read. Fingerprints anyone? Skrepo, that may be true for our readers depth of the slider, but she does not know that.


----------



## daemon (Feb 21, 2019)

oath2order said:


> When's the last time someone stole a credit card number that way.
> 
> Or ever



When was the last time someone palmed an imprint of a credit card while handling it for a very brief period of time? Are you shitting me?


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 22, 2019)

*I'm going to bed.*
*If when I wake up in the morning this thread has turned into people yelling at each other, I am going to be pissed.*
*Don't do it.*


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 22, 2019)

I don't even think you can use a plastic bag to swipe a credit card anymore -- mostly because we've almost entirely switched to EMV Chip. I think the only stragglers left, are the subprime credit card companies and some very antiquated Credit Unions.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 22, 2019)

So peaceful!!!


----------



## HardlinesFour (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Feb 25, 2019)

Eh, I think that's an over estimate. It's more like 7.4


----------



## HardlinesGuy (Feb 25, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


>





TallAPGuy said:


> Eh, I think that's an over estimate. It's more like 7.4


----------



## GoodyNN (Feb 25, 2019)

Drives me crazy that they can't just load those coupons to my CVS card.  Especially when they're all for categories that I have _never_ purchased at a CVS.....


----------



## skrepo1977 (Feb 26, 2019)

GoodyNN said:


> Drives me crazy that they can't just load those coupons to my CVS card.  Especially when they're all for categories that I have _never_ purchased at a CVS.....


Supposedly they can on the app. One CVS store made some signs that said to the effect "If you are tired of incredibly long receipts you can now use the app. Ask an employee for details"


----------



## oath2order (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## can't touch this (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2019)

me trying to get into the electronics stockroom during the reset when i don't have a key


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2019)

When there are several missing TMs, the LOD be like


----------



## Kartman (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 9, 2019)

Not really a meme   It’s a 10second video

How to end Modernization


----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 15, 2019)

when you and Target finally separate ...... (please watch till the end )


----------



## NKG (Apr 22, 2019)

So I had to change my password today. You know on WB it makes you sign into everything, this was me after the 7th attempt into my email...


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 23, 2019)

NKG said:


> So I had to change my password today. You know on WB it makes you sign into everything, this was me after the 7th attempt into my email...
> 
> View attachment 7794


Shit when did we need 9 characters  plus upper and lower case ?? I hate that upper and lower case on the mydevice it sucks. 

It’s been just numbers and letters and special characters and 6 long for so long now.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 23, 2019)

Just changed mine.  No upper case needed.


----------



## fun at target (Apr 23, 2019)

Yetive said:


> Just changed mine.  No upper case needed.


 I also just chsnged mine and didnt need to do anything special


----------



## Kartman (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 24, 2019)

Kartman said:


>


we had this years and years and years ago at a department store called "Gimbels" it went bankrupt in 1986....


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2019)

Wow, Cloud Nine sells Threshold


----------



## Sarakiel (May 5, 2019)

Credit goes to u/The_Classy_Narwhal from Reddit (yes, we lurk there too... for dank memes.)


----------



## HardlinesGuy (May 5, 2019)

Sarakiel said:


> Credit goes to u/The_Classy_Narwhal from Reddit (yes, we lurk there too... for dank memes.)



Oh my god I fucking lost it. 10/10.


----------



## oath2order (May 5, 2019)

from reddit


----------



## Pattern Finder (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 9, 2019)

this one goes out to @Hardlinesmaster


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2019)

Not-That-Important Employee Snatches Best Donut In Box
					

FORT WAYNE, IN—Employees at Sapphire Business Solutions expressed their collective outrage Friday at the brazen conduct of sales associate Isaac Schuler, a largely unimportant staffer who’s only been with the company for maybe a month and who had the gall to take the best donut in the box for...




					local.theonion.com


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 10, 2019)

^ You have got to be kidding me. I say fuck off and take whatever donut you want.  Wow


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 10, 2019)

The Onion claims another victim.


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2019)

Noiinteam said:


> ^ You have got to be kidding me. I say fuck off and take whatever donut you want.  Wow



Wow, smh right now. Crying. Am literally. Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 10, 2019)

NPC said:


> Not-That-Important Employee Snatches Best Donut In Box
> 
> 
> FORT WAYNE, IN—Employees at Sapphire Business Solutions expressed their collective outrage Friday at the brazen conduct of sales associate Isaac Schuler, a largely unimportant staffer who’s only been with the company for maybe a month and who had the gall to take the best donut in the box for...
> ...


Why not just offer one dozen Boston Creams ?  Plain donuts don’t cost any less.


----------



## NPC (Jun 10, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> Why not just offer one dozen Boston Creams ?  Plain donuts don’t cost any less.



Because that would destroy the work place hierarchy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 16, 2019)

This always makes starting a new job interesting.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2019)

Two Onion victims in one thread, I am impressed.


----------



## NPC (Jun 17, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Two Onion victims in one thread, I am impressed.



But not surprised.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 22, 2019)

*You know the lines are long at Walmart when their associates go to Target to check out. *​


----------



## oath2order (Jun 23, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> *You know the lines are long at Walmart when their associates go to Target to check out. *​View attachment 8191



No joke tho we have this old lady from Walmart come to our store every day.

Granted I shop there every morning for an energy drink because theyre open.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 23, 2019)

oath2order said:


> No joke tho we have this old lady from Walmart come to our store every day.
> 
> Granted I shop there every morning for an energy drink because theyre open.


7/11 for my 2 Red Bull’s


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 23, 2019)

Walmart across the highway from us, some of their gals come over for lattes & frapps while I go over there for work slacks.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 12, 2019)

Really?


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 14, 2019)

My cousin (who has never worked at Target) reposted this one she found on FB.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 17, 2019)

not sure where to post this

From Facebook Target Community page

EDIT : turn on volume bottom right


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 17, 2019)

WTF?!
Bet they'd have done something if it had been a dog but a CAT? Meh.
Hope the cops did something.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm hoping it's fake.  Can anyone verify the name of the claimed employee?  No phone service but great video makes it questionable, and no one at all anywhere giving a damn seems a stretch, there's usually one crazy cat lady/gentleman everywhere.


----------



## Kartman (Jul 17, 2019)

If it looks like bullshit, it probably is. Plus, the F-bombs are quite stoopid.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 18, 2019)

Its real


----------



## Kartman (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> WTF?!
> Bet they'd have done something if it had been a dog but a CAT? Meh.
> Hope the cops did something.


I hope the tm reported it to ap or lod.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 20, 2019)

You still have an LOD ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 20, 2019)

Far from newbie said:


> You still have an LOD ?


Whatever they call them now.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 20, 2019)

We still call them LOD.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jul 20, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I hope the tm reported it to ap or lod.



*scoffs* The LODS were threatening to terminate the TM


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 26, 2019)

For the TL and ETLs (or whatever they are called these days) in the house.


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2019)

NOT mine found on Facebook target community pages.






but luv its a 7-11 slurpee


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2019)

lol


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 6, 2019)

runs into the freezer


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## FriedTL (Aug 23, 2019)

From target reddit


----------



## JAShands (Aug 23, 2019)

FriedTL said:


> From target redditView attachment 8503


Just the thought of pushing that little YES button brought forth a maniacal little giggle. Thank god it’s my day off 😂


----------



## NPC (Aug 30, 2019)

I hear if we make sales this year we get to wear all-jeans to work now, to one-up last years jean reward.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 30, 2019)

Another one from my cousin, who has never worked at Target (maybe she just likes shopping there).


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## RandomTeamMember (Sep 20, 2019)

Need a caption. GO!


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 20, 2019)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Need a caption. GO!View attachment 8697



"Who's that? Oh, that's our old cashier Maryanne. She loved Target so much that she asked to be allowed to continue selling Red Cards after she passed." Pssst..."Hey noob...that story about Maryanne isn't true. That's her alright. But, she just couldn't afford a coffin and funeral with our low hours so her rotting corpse is her revenge on the store."

OK. Maybe a bit longer than a caption.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 20, 2019)

*"These things killed me!!!"*


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 20, 2019)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Need a caption. GO!View attachment 8697


Target is running a skeleton crew again...


----------



## Kroneru (Sep 20, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Target is running a skeleton crew again...



"Spook More, Rattle Less"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2019)

The last gsa at the front end.


----------



## Billybobjoe (Sep 21, 2019)

Skeleton crew


----------



## Kartman (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Militantagnostic (Sep 22, 2019)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Need a caption. GO!View attachment 8697


Looks like Target is turning to necromancy to improve the turnover rate.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2019)

When your flex room is bursting with orders yet to be picked up


----------



## Kartman (Sep 23, 2019)

They all move on cuz Spot don't give no hours!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 23, 2019)

Living on four hours a week...


----------



## Kartman (Sep 23, 2019)

That'll develop company loyalty!!!


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 23, 2019)

RandomTeamMember said:


> Need a caption. GO!View attachment 8697


I'm dyin' to tell you about the benefits of our Red Card!!!


----------



## happygoth (Sep 23, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I'm dyin' to tell you about the benefits of our Red Card!!!


I think we have a winner!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 24, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> I'm dyin' to tell you about the benefits of our Red Card!!!


Do ya wanna get a red caaaaaaaaaaaaaaard?
Saving 5% each daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay?
Don't really wanna whine; my job is on the line.
It's the only waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
I used to give great service once but now that's gone;
What are ya gonna dooooooooooooooooooo?
Do ya wanna get a red card?
Debit toooooooooooooooo.

*Do you wanna build a snowman*
Thanks
@redeye58


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## JAShands (Sep 25, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 8740


My ETL has never seen Office Space. Honestly I could’ve sworn that watching this was part of their Leadership Training 🤷‍♀️


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Oct 27, 2019)

Hahahahahahahaaa!!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2019)

Meet Karen's kid...


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## NKG (Oct 29, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Meet Karen's kid...
> 
> View attachment 8987



No Karen's son is scarier than that Gaylord. He is your Front Of Store attendant who Karen bullied HR into hiring her son after he said "he hates people " in his interview


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Nov 10, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


>


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 11, 2019)

TallAPGuy said:


>


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Kartman (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 25, 2019)

OMG that poor guy!  😁 Seriously, that is not the smartest way to merchandise golf bags!


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 26, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving and good luck to all! 🍗


----------



## happygoth (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## happygoth (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 29, 2019)

#NutJuice


----------



## qmosqueen (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Tessa120 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## can't touch this (Nov 30, 2019)

Because Black Friday TVs go up in smoke in well under one year?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 1, 2019)

There is a whole series of this and I love it.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 1, 2019)

I've had D&D DMs who were sadists but you would have to be a special kind of evil to run that edition.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## buliSBI (Dec 2, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 9231


Do you mean the 24/7 hiring signs lol


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 8, 2019)

What do (some) ETLs do all day...


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 21, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 9347View attachment 9348



Reverse this for the people who do presentation tho


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## oath2order (Dec 22, 2019)

BEHOLD

Epitomical Hot Wheels Guest, complaining about a 61 cent overcharge.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 23, 2019)

For those of you, like me, who have no idea WTF a public improvement fee (PIF) is, I grabbed this off a newspaper where people were wondering the same thing.

"PIF stands for Public Improvement Fee, and you may have seen it as an extra charge on a receipt when shopping around Colorado Springs or going out for dinner.

It’s not a tax, like some think it is. This fee does not come from the city, and it does not come from the store. The PIF is taken by the developer, or the landlord, of the property.

For example, at the Shoppes at South Nevada near Motor City, there is a Chick-fil-A, Zoe’s Kitchen, and Natural Grocers. At all of these establishments, there is a 2 percent PIF. That means whatever you spend on dinner or groceries, you’ll pay an additional 2 percent fee on top of the sales tax. 

All three businesses in that area tell FOX21 they receive complaints about the PIF every day. They simply try to explain to the customer that it was put into place by the landlord, not the store itself. 

We got a copy of the information booklet about PIFs given to the shops. It says the purpose of the PIF is to “find public improvements and other eligible costs associated with redevelopment and revitalization of the shopping center and surrounding areas.” "

So from what I can tell, different Target stores in the some town might or might not have the fee based on their landlord and the amounts could be different depending on how much the landlord chooses to charge.
I don't think this guy understands how it works but it is possible the POS is figuring it wrong.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 23, 2019)

That's seriously fucked up. That's the cost of fucking doing business, developers, and what people pay rent for and shit. Forcing businesses to pass that on to customer is some grade-A bullshit.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2019)

Guests when I tell them “we’re all out of family sleep” just days before Christmas


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## tholmes (Jan 14, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> That's seriously fucked up. That's the cost of fucking doing business, developers, and what people pay rent for and shit. Forcing businesses to pass that on to customer is some grade-A bullshit.


Indeed it is some grade-A BS, but the unfortunate thing here is that without these PIFs or RSFs (retail service fees), a lot of the shopping centers or buildings where the fees apply wouldn't have been built in the first place. Scummy? Yes, absolutely. But this seems to be the norm for cities that want to be able to expand or build new things at the rate customers demand they be built.

Last fun fact: most of these fees are set up to last anywhere from 20-50 years from the completion date of the shopping center funded in part by a PIF. Assuming a Spot were in a shopping center with a 0.75% PIF (which is lower than most) and averaged $100,000 per day in taxable sales (SuperSpot sales figures at A volume), that would amount to nearly 14 million dollars over the lifetime of a fifty year PIF.


----------



## Staffwoman (Jan 15, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Indeed it is some grade-A BS, but the unfortunate thing here is that without these PIFs or RSFs (retail service fees), a lot of the shopping centers or buildings where the fees apply wouldn't have been built in the first place. Scummy? Yes, absolutely. But this seems to be the norm for cities that want to be able to expand or build new things at the rate customers demand they be built.
> 
> Last fun fact: most of these fees are set up to last anywhere from 20-50 years from the completion date of the shopping center funded in part by a PIF. Assuming a Spot were in a shopping center with a 0.75% PIF (which is lower than most) and averaged $100,000 per day in taxable sales (SuperSpot sales figures at A volume), that would amount to nearly 14 million dollars over the lifetime of a fifty year PIF.



Don't the consumers have a choice? Assuming they know, which, after they see their receipts they could? Consumers vote with their dollars. Shop there or don't. Buy from company A or don't.


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 15, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Indeed it is some grade-A BS, but the unfortunate thing here is that without these PIFs or RSFs (retail service fees), a lot of the shopping centers or buildings where the fees apply wouldn't have been built in the first place. Scummy? Yes, absolutely. But this seems to be the norm for cities that want to be able to expand or build new things at the rate customers demand they be built.
> 
> Last fun fact: most of these fees are set up to last anywhere from 20-50 years from the completion date of the shopping center funded in part by a PIF. Assuming a Spot were in a shopping center with a 0.75% PIF (which is lower than most) and averaged $100,000 per day in taxable sales (SuperSpot sales figures at A volume), that would amount to nearly 14 million dollars over the lifetime of a fifty year PIF.



I lived one city over from a city that paid for a major expressway through bonds, with tolls to pay back the bonds. The city had written the contract as a set number of years (I think it was 50; poor memory) or until the bonds were paid. About 2/3 of the way through the timetable someone tallied the numbers and found the bonds had already been paid off. He took the city to civil court to have the tolls removed based on breach of contract. The city argued a couple things, the main one being the time table and that the contract allowed for the tolls to pay for other roads. The court agreed with the citizen and the city was ordered to remove the tolls early.

The expressway ended right at an interstate that spurred off the main interstate. Within a year after removing the toll the expressway became part of that interstate. I wonder why.


----------



## tholmes (Jan 15, 2020)

Staffwoman said:


> Don't the consumers have a choice? Assuming they know, which, after they see their receipts they could? Consumers vote with their dollars. Shop there or don't. Buy from company A or don't.


Well, for one, most cities make it a part of a vote as to whether citizens want the shopping center development to proceed, given that the PIF would be included. 

And for a lot of cities that size, the shopping center with the PIF would be the largest/most convenient place to go for the things customers need. Or, it's the only reasonable option for having a Spot to shop at (the other store in the city is miles away and older/smaller)


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 15, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Last fun fact: most of these fees are set up to last anywhere from 20-50 years from the completion date of the shopping center funded in part by a PIF.


During which time the retailer can see whether the location will continue to be lucrative.
There were several small communities in CA in which major retailers left when the incentives were set to expire.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 15, 2020)

tholmes said:


> Well, for one, most cities make it a part of a vote as to whether citizens want the shopping center development to proceed, given that the PIF would be included.



Huh. That's interesting. Around these parts, usually if taxes are to go to fund something, it will be a sales tax (otherwise, yeah, bonds or other funding mechanisms), but I haven't heard of people voting on such a specific sort of funding mechanism for a building.



Tessa120 said:


> He took the city to civil court to have the tolls removed based on breach of contract.



This is also interesting. The Sin Twitties have a bunch of taxes that hung around (and probably still hang around) from really old projects because there was never a mechanism to sunset them once the thing they were enacted for was paid off. For example, the tax that funded the Metrodome continued for decades past when the stadium was paid off (might even still be around, for all I know, and the stadium itself is gone).


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## NKG (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 24, 2020)

Set the place ablaze... but remind your Guests about the benefits of Target Circle


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 24, 2020)

HardlinesFour said:


>


My GOD!
What a magnificent 'resting bitch face'!!!


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## TallAPGuy (Jan 25, 2020)

When an aviation safety management class calls out blocked Target fire exits! 🤣


----------



## IUsedToSmile (Jan 28, 2020)

Not my own but thought I share


----------



## JAShands (Jan 28, 2020)

TallAPGuy said:


> View attachment 9544
> When an aviation safety management class calls out blocked Target fire exits! 🤣


Wait until stores like that one are up for the fire tunnel alerts lol. If anything is left in the fire tunnel for 15+ minutes alerts go to the Leader and there will be mandatory follow ups if that alert goes off.. 🙄😁


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 28, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Wait until stores like that one are up for the fire tunnel alerts lol. If anything is left in the fire tunnel for 15+ minutes alerts go to the Leader and there will be mandatory follow ups if that alert goes off.. 🙄😁


Guess the ETL-Log will be putting down the ever-present Starbucks cup and cellphone and running to the fire tunnel...🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 28, 2020)

We have the alerts. One day I had a 3 tier and was opening boxes on a flat and putting shoes in my 3 tier. My Etl mentioned that I was perilously close. My answer, did you get an alert. No you did not.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 28, 2020)

We’re in the next wave of alerts. Our SD got the email on Monday (yesterday) and forwarded it to half of the Leadership team plus me. Lol thanks for getting in my lane and thinking I’m one, but danggg gimme a raise!! 😂


----------



## oath2order (Jan 28, 2020)

My store has had flats in the tunnel and the entire door blocked for roughly all day today.

No alert.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 28, 2020)

ETL She Who Must Be Obeyed must have read her e-mail...





🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JAShands (Jan 28, 2020)

oath2order said:


> My store has had flats in the tunnel and the entire door blocked for roughly all day today.
> 
> No alert.


This is a very gradual rollout. You’ll know when you’re store gets it, that fire tunnel will be clean!


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 28, 2020)

JAShands said:


> This is a very gradual rollout. You’ll know when you’re store gets it, that fire tunnel will be clean!



Our store sometimes has people building (shippers, I think they're called?) and shit like that back there. I wonder where they'll build it all now.


----------



## JAShands (Jan 28, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Our store sometimes has people building (shippers, I think they're called?) and shit like that back there. I wonder where they'll build it all now.


Obviously the training room since HR will never host another orientation nor will the store have any district meetings ever again. 
Yes, I’m salty af about losing mine to the Fulfillment carts and AMP Gifting fixtures and every stupid shipper and of course every street date release that needs to be prepped. 
Or ya know, where they build bikes.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 28, 2020)

JAShands said:


> Obviously the training room since HR will never host another orientation nor will the store have any district meetings ever again.
> Yes, I’m salty af about losing mine to the Fulfillment carts and AMP Gifting fixtures and every stupid shipper and of course every street date release that needs to be prepped.
> Or ya know, where they build bikes.



I don't even know where we build bikes, there's not any room that I can see in the backroom. There's a big rack on the ceiling with them on it but I never see anyone building


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 29, 2020)

flow4areasonuno said:


> I don't even know where we build bikes, there's not any room that I can see in the backroom. There's a big rack on the ceiling with them on it but I never see anyone building


Our bike builder built a Tub for bike building and would take that and a flat outside through the fire exit and just build them outside since they gave his space to the SFS people.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 29, 2020)

starmaster1000 said:


> Our bike builder built a Tub for bike building and would take that and a flat outside through the fire exit and just build them outside since they gave his space to the SFS people.



That's probably where the bikes were being built...where the SFS people are now. I'm surprised anyone can get anything done at this point, our backroom area near the trucks/receiving/SFS is absurdly small.

Between the space where the truck is parked and the SFS wrap tables is maybe 4, or 4 1/2 pallets wide.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2020)

JAShands said:


> This is a very gradual rollout. You’ll know when you’re store gets it, that fire tunnel will be clean!



 We have it. That's the thing. We have that we had the calls and alerts before period so it's really weird that we are able to get away with it for so long yesterday


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2020)

support the 49ers their uniform is TARGET EMPLOYEE


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 30, 2020)

But they get paid hella better...


----------



## NKG (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 20, 2020)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> View attachment 9679



Stop attacking me D:


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## NKG (Feb 27, 2020)

Dedicated to my one tm..


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## NKG (Mar 5, 2020)

"We don't have to let NKG know you screwed around for 5 hours"


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 2, 2020)

lets see them loot this store. 
climb over that water pallet
At least the water will kill the fireworks too


----------



## dannyy315 (Sep 12, 2020)

Oh my god hahaha

Video won't play embed for me for some reason, click the link


----------



## TallAPGuy (Sep 13, 2020)

🔥🌲🔥


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 31, 2020)

“Well policy changed recently, probably because of ‘last time’ so I can not do that unless I want to be reprimanded or fired, is there anything else I can do for you?”

“Do you remember who did it for you last time so I can report them?”

“Who ever did it for you last time, must be new, because we are not suppose to do that, and I can’t do it.”

"Let me call the manager so they can give it to you and we can get this over with."


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 31, 2020)

We are the few, the proud, the TMs lol


----------



## happygoth (Dec 31, 2020)

Militantagnostic said:


> View attachment 11988
> 
> We are the few, the proud, the TMs lol


It took me four tries before I got the call, and I have experience out the wazoo and open availability. But I was determined - I even said to my family "Freakin' Target, what the hell are they looking for? I'm just going to keep applying until they hire me!" 

You just have to hit it at the right time and have the right person look at your application.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 31, 2020)

Clearly y'all haven't applied at my store, which is like "Oh, you have a pulse? Great! Orientation is Sunday"


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 31, 2020)

Timing is everything.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jan 11, 2021)

IWishIKnew said:


> Clearly y'all haven't applied at my store, which is like "Oh, you have a pulse? Great! Orientation is Sunday"


Mine is harder, but they draw people in with the "we don't drug test" line lol


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Poofresh (Jan 13, 2021)

I hope this meme i made hits the spot for some of you.  I feel like this needs to be called out.  Im guilty of doing this.  Are you?


----------



## happygoth (Jan 13, 2021)

Poofresh said:


> I hope this meme i made hits the spot for some of you.  I feel like this needs to be called out.  Im guilty of doing this.  Are you?


I wonder if anyone really pays attention to that though. I mostly damage out opened packages which is definitely guest tampering. I'v also started salvaging anything that does not come up in our system instead of repackaging. I like that the system offers that option.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 13, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I wonder if anyone really pays attention to that though. I mostly damage out opened packages which is definitely guest tampering. I'v also started salvaging anything that does not come up in our system instead of repackaging. I like that the system offers that option.


i have this theory that they gather this data and forward it to companies who wants to know why theyre not selling enough goods, and with their product packaged really shitty, they go back to the drawing board to fix this.  Healthy Choice boxes are the worst and they recently swapped ours from this, to a full box version.  i have to QMOS 3 to 4 of these everyday.  A small tear at the top and customers dont wanna buy it.



 - ---->


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 14, 2021)

happygoth said:


> I'v also started salvaging anything that does not come up in our system instead of repackaging. I like that the system offers that option.



This is SOP at my store. Has been since the pandemic, and increase in online orders (and corresponding returns of said orders). We'd be drowning in random shit that doesn't belong in the store if we didn't, so my ETL said to salvage it all, whether it has a rewrap option or not.

I only wish I weren't the only TM that actually does it. Me and that one awesome SA.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## daemon (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm not seeing it.... And clean that label strip, mister.


----------



## SigningLady (Feb 11, 2021)

daemon said:


> I'm not seeing it.... And clean that label strip, mister.



Mulit instead of multi.


----------



## Poofresh (Feb 11, 2021)

Levitating repack box


----------



## daemon (Feb 11, 2021)

You can't fool me, the trailer tipped over. ;P


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 22, 2021)

Manager:  "Hey can I talk to you? So, a customer told you to die-"
Me: "Yeah, it was super rude of them! We should do someth-"
Manager: "About that."
Manager: "I see you haven't yet killed yourself."
Manager: "I'm going to have to write you up."


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 26, 2021)

If only.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 26, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> If only.


I am simultaniously appalled and delighted. I'm not sure what that says about me...!


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 26, 2021)

Would love to see this in my store.


----------



## Poofresh (Apr 26, 2021)

not sure if posted, but super hilarious.


----------



## Statefarmclothes (May 7, 2021)

starmaster1000 said:


> Our bike builder built a Tub for bike building and would take that and a flat outside through the fire exit and just build them outside since they gave his space to the SFS people.


I build my on the back of the line by the receiving desk but at the other end, not the best it’s cramped, usually have to move for vendors but I literally can’t think of another place to build them they won’t let me go outside....


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## soyaxo (Jun 20, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>


I am now a manager at Ulta Beauty and JFC this is so correct.


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 21, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


>



This is exactly why I could never work the service desk; I cannot fake apologize for anything! 😆


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2021)

An older woman I once worked with at the service desk had just finished up with a rude guest who said "THANK you" in a smarmy fake nice way.
My coworker smiled & gave a small nod.
The woman paused & said "You're SUPPOSED to say 'YOU'RE WELCOME'!"
Coworker smiled & said "Oh, but you're NOT......"


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 26, 2021)

It looks like retail language is universal.






If you are wondering what the translation for the last three phrases are, according to an expat.

8. If you can’t afford it don’t bother me.
9. You call yourself a man?
10. "Fuck what an awful piece of shit you are.” I guess this one is the big guns.


----------



## dannyy315 (Jun 30, 2021)

When people from earlier in the day don’t do their reshop-


----------



## oath2order (Sep 6, 2021)

Stealing from Reddit.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2021)

Okay, which one of did this one.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## redeye58 (Dec 27, 2021)

We really need an eyeroll emoji under the 'like' options.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Dec 27, 2021)

This one 🤮 would be a great addition to the “like” options, too.😁


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 27, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> We really need an eyeroll emoji under the 'like' options.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 27, 2021)

If we're going to have a wish list, I'd like a smiley with popcorn and soda.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 27, 2021)

T


commiecorvus said:


>


This is actually a TJ Maxx.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 8, 2022)

So they used Target labels on Crazy Ex-Girlfriend.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Feb 21, 2022)

Ali Wong's newest comedy special on Netflix


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 21, 2022)

oath2order said:


> View attachment 13418View attachment 13419
> 
> Ali Wong's newest comedy special on Netflix


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## qmosqueen (Apr 5, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


>


Can’t wait for the future sounds like a blast


----------



## commiecorvus (May 11, 2022)

Found this on Facebook.
Since they mentioned Target couldn't help but bring it by.
Not a meme so much but a case of I couldn't decide where to put it.
But seriously?!
I can't wait for you folk to have to deal with crazies who want to tell you how Barbie is Satanic.






_*"Yoga Barbie" is at Target on the shelf. 
Satan always comes as appearing innocent. 
He will never come with horns and a pitchfork. 
This Barbie has 5 guided meditations. Remember, Yoga IS Hinduism. 
You cannot separate the poses from the religion. 
Each pose is designed to invoke a Hindu deity in the spirit realm. 
I have seen children get possessed by demons. 
This Barbie also teaches you deep breathing(pranayama). 
Her pet is also involved. Satan is after the children. 
He wants to use them and indoctrinate them for his glory. 
Then, when he is done, he will destroy them. 
As your kids grow, they will get rebellious, depressed and many will be suicidal. 
You won't understand what's happening as a parent. 
God forbids all practices of eastern religion as a Christian. 
You must remove all toys and clean your children's room of all demonic attachments. *_
*Deuteronomy 18:10-12*


----------



## BurgerBob (May 11, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Found this on Facebook.
> Since they mentioned Target couldn't help but bring it by.
> Not a meme so much but a case of I couldn't decide where to put it.
> But seriously?!
> ...


Sounds like my aunt... she thought a action figure with a beasts arm was demonic


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 11, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Found this on Facebook.
> Since they mentioned Target couldn't help but bring it by.
> Not a meme so much but a case of I couldn't decide where to put it.
> But seriously?!
> ...


Hope that lady never sees a Warhammer figure. Or even Skeletor.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 22, 2022)




----------



## redeye58 (May 23, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> As your kids grow, they will get rebellious, depressed and many will be suicidal.


Describes nearly every teenager in America.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Yetive (May 27, 2022)




----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2022)

Top: The Shining (1980)

Middle: Doctor Sleep (2019)

Bottom: Hannibal (2013)

Why do all these take place in Target bathrooms?


----------



## happygoth (Jun 11, 2022)

oath2order said:


> View attachment 13846
> 
> Top: The Shining (1980)
> 
> ...


I wish our bathrooms looked like that! Is that how the remodeled stores look? I've never been in the bathroom of a remodeled store.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 11, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I wish our bathrooms looked like that! Is that how the remodeled stores look? I've never been in the bathroom of a remodeled store.



Oh no, not as far as I'm aware. These are just red which is why the original Tumblr post I stole this from called them Target bathrooms


----------



## Mikuhl (Jun 15, 2022)

Targets TikTok manager has to do the #krissed trend. They could say like "due to rising prices we will be removing bullseye's playground"


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 22, 2022)

Don't we wish.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 22, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> Don't we wish.


Promises promises!


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Yetive (Sep 9, 2022)

RIP Sbux peeps, lol.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 31, 2022)

For the more creative serial killers.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> For the more creative serial killers.


But it doesn't come with any degreaser......


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 8, 2022)

Whoever put this together must read The Breakroom.









						Target Employees Are Sharing The Things They Absolutely Hate That Customers Do And I'm Taking Notes
					

Honestly, these are really good to know.




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## GoForMe (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## commiecorvus (Monday at 6:30 PM)




----------

